# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Что сейчас играет в ваших колонках?

## Sl0D

Хотелось бы создать такую вот замечательную темку)

Aphex Twin - Come to Daddy [pappy mix]

----------


## Габо

!Attention! - Into The Inner Space (Trance Radio Edit)

----------


## Alesha GA

Агата Кристи - Пират

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Autumn Tears - The Passion and the Fury

----------


## Sl0D

*Necro Stellar - The Last Autumn Of Hellen Griss (Germany 1914-1946)*

----------


## BlackBlood

Агата Кристи - Декаданс

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Би-2 - Радиовьетнам

----------


## Kranston

Hypocrisy - War-Path

----------


## Freezer2007

E-Rotic - Do it All Night

----------


## Grob

*Necro Stellar - Dlo Kwala Manyan (Nothing Remix By DJ CHton)*

----------


## Sl0D

*Aphex Twin - Domino*

----------


## Agains

Balzac-Teenage vampire 49

----------


## Sl0D

*Dvar - Shraii*

----------


## Freezer2007

Ария - прошай, Норфолк

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Mayhem - Buried By Time and Dust

----------


## Sl0D

*Dvar - Ir Rah*

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Xasthur - Suicide in Dark serenity

----------


## Wolf

Graveworm - Into The Dust Of Eden

----------


## BlackBlood

Lacuna Coil - Swamped



P.S.
( Кто хочет заходите в чат =) http://chatium.com/full/~suintru )

----------


## fucka rolla

TOOL-SCHIZM

----------


## Wolf

*fucka rolla*
ура! ты вернулся   :Big Grin:  

Zak Belica - What's the World Come To

----------


## ProniX

Чиж и Ко - Пастораль

----------


## Freezer2007

Баста-Город в огне

----------


## BlackBlood

Lacrimosa-Alleine Zu Zweit

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Tracktor bowling - Метро

----------


## Габо

Loui Armstrong - What a wonderful world

----------


## Freezer2007

Братья Грим - серце

----------


## stre10k

*Placebo - Leni*

_I kneel before her, beneath this frozen sky
Beneath her shoulder, beneath her evil eye
She towers over this male who is a fly
My sci-fi lullaby

I kneel before her, beneath this frozen sky
I beg below her, my limbs are paralyzed
She beats me harder than any kind of guy
My sci-fi lullaby_

----------


## blooddrakon

Lumen - Кофе

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Bach - Fugue in B minor

----------


## NoNaMe

Агата Кристи - Джиги Дзаги

Джиги джиги дзаги 
Грозные атаки, 
Пролетят над нами. 
Джиги джиги дзаги 
Джиги джиги дзаги 
Мы умрём во мраке, 
Мы уже в атаке. 
Джиги джиги дзаги.

----------


## bugfly

Roxette - What's She Like?

----------


## BlackBlood

Lacrimosa-Am Ende Stehen Wir Zwei

----------


## Freezer2007

Сектор газа - лирика

----------


## Agains

Samhain-archangel

----------


## Wolf

о боже,что у меня сечас играет..............Yves Larock - Rise Up

----------


## Agains

Moss Icon-The Life

----------


## Freezer2007

ничё не звучит

----------


## Гражданин

frank senatra- strangers in the night

----------


## NoNaMe

*Wolf*
Кайфный музон, тоже щас играет.

----------


## stre10k

Качнул позавчерашний концерт Дельфина в Орландине... вот его слушаю

Саундчек
..01..Сумерки
..02..Серебро
..03..Штемпель
..04..Тебя
..05..Убили собак (впервые запись с пульта)
..06..Пляж
..07..Дверь (впервые запись с пульта в новой обработке)
..08..Кружева (впервые запись с пульта)
..09..Весна
..10..Любовь
..11..Кокон (впервые исполнена на концерте)
..12..Звезда
..13..Киберпанк
..14..Тоска
..15..Собака
..16..Романс
..17..Последнее слово

кому интересно - качнуть где-то здесь

----------


## NoNaMe

"Надежда" Дельфина Live, так в депресняк в гоняет, не то что обработанная версия.

----------


## BlackBlood

Lacrimosa-komet

----------


## L

MUSE - Darkshines

----------


## bugfly

Backstreet Boy - это просто прикол, жмите и увидите о чём они поют в оригинальной версии песни, я на слух как-то не разбирал и даже не подозревал http://freenet-homepage.de/atfan/bs.swf

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

это стёб в оригинальной так не поют ( я не слушал но уверен )
Xasthur - Part VII

----------


## Agains

Embrace-Money

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Удивительно, но в именно сейчас у меня звучит Stan - Eminem (ft. Dido), давно эту песню не слышала и вдруг захотелось...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Moloko - Fun for me*, ммм))

----------


## Wolf

Sirenia - Lethargica

----------


## S.E.L.L.

Fleur - Люди попавшие в шторм

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

В основном здесь у все играет направлении рок. 
На форуме астрала, в основном все слушают ambient, dream, trance. Я вот попробовал ambient для медитации и релаксации очень подходит, никаких ударников, ничего не сбивает с концентрации.

----------


## blooddrakon

Thratre of Tragedy - Envision

----------


## bugfly

Britney Spears - (You drive me) Crazy

----------


## BlackBlood

Агата Кристи-Эпидемия

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Britney Spears - (You drive me) Crazy


 Йеее!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Боярд

50 cent feat. Akon - I'll still kill

----------


## BlackBlood

Агата Кристи- Как на войне

----------


## Габо

MC Вспышкин и Никифоровна - колбасный цех 2

----------


## Agains

My Chemical Romance-drowning lessons

----------


## bugfly

Westwood Studios - The Spice Must Flow

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> My Chemical Romance-drowning lessons


 отличная композиция, тоже щас их  слушаю  :Smile:

----------


## bugfly

Klaus Badelt - He's A Pirate (из фильма Pirates Of The Caribbean)

----------


## Боярд

destinys_child_-_bootylicious  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## NoNaMe

Megaherz - 5. Marz

----------


## Габо

Infected mushroom - Psycho

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Боярд*,   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Tracktor Bowling - Твоя

----------


## bugfly

bonnie tyler - Total Eclipse Of The Heart

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Madonna - Die another day (хе, как-то даж символично)

----------


## BlackBlood

АгатаКристи-Viva Kalman

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Summoning - Might and Glory

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Отпетые мошенники - ЛЮБИ, МЕНЯ, ЛЮБИ! Невероятно, но факт! Вот такое гаденькое у меня настроение((( Хочется чего-то доброго и хорошего, а кажется, что оно все вымерло вместе с мамонтами(((

----------


## Alone

Хрень какая то играет ...

----------


## BlackBlood

АгатаКристи-Аусвайс на небо

----------


## Габо

Rammstein - keine lust

----------


## Сибиряк

Максим - Ветром стать

Удивительно красивый и нежный клип на эту песню я только что посмотрел по муз тв.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*30 seconds to Mars - From yesterday* (которых вы обхаяли в одном топике :cry: )

----------


## stre10k

Сплин - Сломано все

----------


## Freezer2007

Вика Антонова - Николя  :Big Grin:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

NTL  -  Любовь без взаимности...не знаю, что со мной происходит, но это именно то, что мне хочется слушать...

----------


## Габо

Jim Carrey - cuban pete

*Бритни Булгакова*, всё ж Джаред Лето лучше актёрствует, чем голосит. Думаю.

----------


## BlackBlood

АгатаКристи-Ты уходишь

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Стимул - не могу заговорить.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Сектор газа - Свин  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scream

Marilyn Manson - Coma White

----------


## Боярд

Гимн Италии..)

----------


## Beata

Земфира - Я полюбила вас

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Би-2 - Мяу, кисс ми...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Axel089 - Trilogy

----------


## BlackBlood

АгатаКристи-Праздник семьи

----------


## Scream

Radiohead, UNKLE & DJ Shadow - Rabbit In Your Headlights

----------


## NoNaMe

Wolfsheim - Find You're Gone

----------


## Freezer2007

Rammstein - Seemann

----------


## Scream

Nirvana - Polly

----------


## Wolf

Idеa Fix - Плач и Танцуй
 :Smile:

----------


## Alone

ТТ-Потерянный рай.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Axel089 - abyss

----------


## Римма

Rainbow - Hunting Humans...

----------


## BlackBlood

Dvar-Schraii

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Idеa Fix - Плач и Танцуй


 забавненький трек  :Smile: 

Кино - фильмы

----------


## Beata

Земфира - Мы разбиваемся

----------


## stre10k

Психея - Шлюха

----------


## BlackBlood

Dvar-ud rah

----------


## Freezer2007

Ария - Уходи и не возвращайся

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

Lil' Jon - Crunk Juice  :Smile:

----------


## Scream

Radiohead - Planet Telex

----------


## Freezer2007

Ария-Беспечный Ангел

----------


## stre10k

Екклисиаст - Забвение

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ATB - Peace=illusion

----------


## bugfly

Savage - Only You

----------


## Azazello

Mozart - Lacrimosa
Хорошая депрессивная музыка...

----------


## U.F.O.

MxPx - Want Ad

----------


## Боярд

panjabi_mc_-_jogi
 :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Beata

Wilco - How To Fight Loneliness 

Soundtrack: Girl Interrupted

----------


## BlackBlood

Lacrimosa-Lichtgestalt

----------


## Woodland

Cemetary -- twin reactor

----------


## Agains

Ramones-Pet Sematary

----------


## Sonata Nebo

Cat Power - Moonshiner

----------


## BlackBlood

Клявас® & Берег Тишины-Жизнь Перед Войной

----------


## Alone

Саундтрек из фильма Дмитрия Астрахана "Все будет хорошо".
скачать можно здесь:
http://oleg-jaguar.narod.ru/vse_bude...soundtrack.mp3

----------


## ProniX

Лимонадный Джо - Стой, кто идёт

----------


## Freezer2007

ничё, сижу без звука

----------


## Woodland

soundtrack for 'South Park'

----------


## blooddrakon

Joey De Francesco - Evidence

----------


## U.F.O.

Bodyjar - Make a difference

----------


## Римма

Anathema - Shroud of False:

_We are just a moment in time,
A blink of an eye,
A dream for the blind,
Visions from a dying brain,
I hope you don't understand_

----------


## S.E.L.L.

Korn - Evolution

----------


## Alone

Scott McKenzie - San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Some Flowers In Your Hair)

----------


## Alesha GA

Nightwish - Come Cover Me

----------


## U.F.O.

Unearth - Zombie Autopilot

----------


## LostEden

Staind - So Far Away

----------


## Freezer2007

ri_feet.geegun_and_green_cach_-_baby_boy

----------


## U.F.O.

Bullet for My Valentine - Her Voice Resides

----------


## Freezer2007

Xzibit - Alkaholic

----------


## Римма

Белая гвардия (одноименная тема)

----------


## Agains

the Exploited-Drive me insane

----------


## Sl0D

Дубовый ГаайЪ - Я Хочу Умереть  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wolf

Theatre Of Tragedy - Motion

----------


## U.F.O.

Slayer - Supremist

----------


## Римма

*Cradle of Filth - No Time To Cry:*

It`s just a feeling
I get sometimes
A feeling
Sometimes
And I get frightened
Just like you
I get frightened too
but it`s...

(no no no) No time for heartache
(no no no) No time to run and hide
(no no no) No time for breaking down
(no no no) No time to cry

No time for tears
No time to run and hide
No time to be afraid of fear
I keep no time to cry

----------


## Sl0D

Дубовый Гаайъ - Ты Холодна (Суп)

----------


## Alone

Battle Without Honor Or Humanity \ Tomoyasu Hotei

----------


## Wolf

Пси)(ея - Людям Планеты Земля

----------


## Аска

Radiohead - No Surprises

----------


## Freezer2007

Linkin Park - Crawting

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Пилот - Снайпер.

----------


## U.F.O.

The Exploited - Fucking Liar

----------


## SpiceGirl

Muse "Hysteria"

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Пилот - Трамвайная

----------


## SpiceGirl

Иванушки "Безнадега.ru"

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Void of Silence - Opus IV Anger

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ATB - Repulse

----------


## BlackBlood

Янка-По Трамвайным Рельсам

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Русский размер - Он уже далеко

----------


## Freezer2007

Неизвестный исполнитель - Дорожка 4 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Beata

Земфира - Самолет

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Песня "тишина", автора или исполнителя, увы, не знаю...

----------


## U.F.O.

Caliban - It's Our Burden To Bleed

----------


## Аска

Скачала "In/Rain_bows" Radiohead. Растворяюсь...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Ария - Потерянный рай

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Axel089-Arent you clever

----------


## Alone

Oasis - Fucking In The Bushes саундтрек из фильма Большой куш .

----------


## Agains

the Cure-Friday I'm in love

----------


## U.F.O.

Sex Pistols - Pretty Vacant

----------


## Agains

U.F.O.-respect
Я ща на работе и тут играет какойто факин шансон

----------


## Боярд

santana_feat_chad_kroeger_-_into_the_night

Прослезился  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Wolf

N.Y.C.C. - Fight For You Right     

у меня пати)) один, но это не беда

----------


## Agains

Hatebreed-Perseverance

----------


## U.F.O.

Гражданская оборона - Моя оборона

----------


## Wolf

Lacrimosa - Lichtgestalt

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Silent Hill весь

----------


## Агата

Дом Кукол - ходить по небу.

хоть кто-нибудь знает оней? офигенная песня... как раз для нас

вот вам текст ее:

охеревший от водки и кокаина,
путаю след в потаенные знаки.
я прохожу тонко между и мимо - 
птицы молчат и бояться собаки.
И я продолжаю Линию жизни
тонким железом до точки пульса...
Свободный, как мертвый, Как Гари Гуддини!
Только дай мне знать, когда захочешь проснуться...
Будем занова учиться ходить по небу!
Никаких светофоров, разделительных полос!
И где бы я ни был...Где бы я ни был,
Иди на мой голос!!!

Смотри!мы уже потеряли Тени!
ключи и письма раздайте знакомым!
Прозрачные пальцы!Тонкие вены!
Товарищ,Майор!Пожалейте патроны!!!
И я продолжаю Линию жизни
тонким железом до точки пульса!!!
Свободный, как мертвый! Как Гари Гуддини!!!
Только дай мне знать, когда захочешь проснуться...
Будем занова учиться ходить по небу!
Никаких светофоров, разделительных полос!
И где бы я ни был...Где бы я ни был,
Иди на мой голос!!!
иди на мой голос...
мой голос...
мой голос....

----------


## Agains

Loa-Loa-новый уровень пэкмэна

----------


## Anubis

Сборничек с небезызвестного Вудстокского фестиваля -69...эх, были люди...))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Cepia - Ramp

----------


## Агата

Агата кристи - опиум для никого

----------


## Alone

Panic Kontrol

----------


## U.F.O.

From First To Last - The Latest Plague

----------


## Wolf

Desperado - Concionn del mariachi

----------


## Вия

Deform-в ожидании весны...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Axel089-Portal

----------


## U.F.O.

E-SEX-T - Цвета

----------


## Stantz

w.k.? - Flowers

----------


## Freezer2007

Рихард Вагнер - Валькирия - Полёт валькирий

----------


## Вия

e-sex-te -тень.

----------


## Sl0D

Flesh and Space - All that was at Us

----------


## Blackwinged

Until Death Overtakes Me - Funeral Dance. Минималистичный dark ambient и орган. Успокаивает.

----------


## Stantz

Deadушки - Искусство Каменных Статуй

----------


## Sl0D

Lamb - Little Things

----------


## Вия

tracktor bowling-она.
...ведь так просто очень просто взлететь над землей к небу...
...глаза не видят солнца в мире её темно,в глазах застыла осень,листья и тонкий лед...
...ведь до восхода солнца она уже умрет...

----------


## ViCH

Мое сердце справа - 6 часов

----------


## Sl0D

Necro Stellar - Enail (part 2)

----------


## Alone

Ляпис Трубецкой - Нина

----------


## Светлый Ангел

bad_boys_crazy_style - самой лучшей

----------


## Sl0D

Prodigy - Narayan

----------


## TUSKA

Nightwish. Wishmaster.Наделала ошибок.Дубина.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Линда - там где я и ты

----------


## РозмариН!

Ночные Снайперы

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Enigma - Black Moon Dance

----------


## felo_de_se

Янка - Печаль моя светла

----------


## Вия

evanescence-where will you go

----------


## Alone

Scooby-Doo-Grow Up

----------


## Alone

На мой взгляд лучшая песня о любви и преданности. 
Connie Francis - I will wait for you

----------


## Sl0D

Flesh & Space - Deserted Dreams

----------


## Alone

Вот реально клевый мьюизик если вам не хочется скучать  :P 
Katrina And The Waves - Walking On Sunshine
ссылочка http://www.gdemp3.ru/download.php?id...77cc079011760f

----------


## Sl0D

Dvar - Shraii

----------


## Alone

5nizza - Солдат

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Britney Spears - Gimme more +)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> Britney Spears - Gimme more +)


 ппц))
Akira Yamaoka -  Silent Hill Bloopers

----------


## Wolf

Отто Дикс - Покаяние (remix)

----------


## Кассандра

С.К.А.Й. - Тебе це може вбити

----------


## Мэри

Systenm of a Down - Lonely Day

----------


## Боярд

alex_gaudino_-_watch_out_radio_edit
 :wink:

----------


## Stas

Evanescence - Torniquet

----------


## Freezer2007

Don Omar - Conteo

----------


## Stas

Evanescence - Going under

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Atakama - Холодное сердце

----------


## Stas

Guano Apes - You can't stop me!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Tom Snare - Philosophy

----------


## Stantz

Shiro Sagisu - Creping Shadows

----------


## Andrew

Bill Conti - Eye of the Tiger

----------


## Agains

Ramones-I wanna be your boyfriend

----------


## Wolf

7000$ - Song для пессимистов

----------


## Alone

Банд " Эрос - Про красивую жизнь .

----------


## Ton

Бутырка - Криминалист

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Песня царевны Забавы из мультфильма "Летучий корабль"

(Ну правда люблю эту песенку)  *краснеет, чувствуя себя идиоткой*

----------


## Висельник

*Светлый Ангел*,я тоже ее люблю...

----------


## KnizhNa

CALIBAN

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

James Blunt - Goodbye My Lover (radio edit)

----------


## свобода

enigma ''380 midnight mix'', а потом буит играть ''dream on''

----------


## Stas

Би-2 Мой Рок-н-ролл

----------


## Вия

lumen-дыши...

----------


## Wolf

Era - Mother 
не слушайте лучше, нууу очень депресивная

----------


## Dante

For My Pain-Broken Days

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

##### - Куча мыслей в голове

----------


## Freezer2007

Баста - Ты та...

----------


## KnizhNa

Emperor

----------


## Stas

Мёртвые дельфины - На моей луне

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

P.O.D. - Alive

----------


## blooddrakon

Flaw - Medicate

----------


## KnizhNa

bezbileta Две лодки

----------


## свобода

Баста "Моя игра"

----------


## Agains

contra la contra-Думай головой

----------


## KnizhNa

> contra la contra


 неожиданно!   :Smile:

----------


## Agains

KnizhNa-для меня вполне в порядке вещей)

----------


## KnizhNa

> KnizhNa-для меня вполне в порядке вещей)


 ет хорошо!

----------


## мэймэй

ночные снайперы - граница

----------


## Stas

Killers - Smile like you mean it

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

DJ Groove - Счастье есть

----------


## Only_humaN

DDT - Онанист   :Big Grin:

----------


## bugfly

Limahl - Never Ending Story

----------


## свобода

Hyper - We control

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

DJ Calypso - Welcome to calipso

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Guano Apes - Lords of the boards, классика короч)

----------


## Stas

Guano Apes - Scratch the Pitch

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Axel089-Dramma
депресняк...

----------


## Andrew

Elton John - Can You Feel The Love Tonight

----------


## MATARIEL

Nightwish - NEMO.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Armin Van Buuren (Hiroyuki ODA) - Transmigration

----------


## Stas

HIM - The Funeral of Hearts

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Kosheen - Damage

----------


## KnizhNa

тихо...

----------


## Scream

The Cure  - Fascination Street

----------


## Scream

KoRn - One More Time

----------


## Stas

Верка Сердючка - Гулянка  :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

KoRn - Blind.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

HIM - close to flame

----------


## Stas

HIM - This Fortress of Tears

----------


## KnizhNa

*Skyforger - Battle of Plakani*

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Чето из Еванесенса +))

----------


## Scream

Brainstorm - Colder

----------


## Blackwinged

Velehentor - Гной Земли.

----------


## KnizhNa

Kamaedzitca

----------


## Stas

Прощание славянки.   :Frown:

----------


## Добронрав

Immortal-Damned in Black

----------


## KnizhNa

> Immortal-Damned in Black


 хорош

----------


## Добронрав

ну да,я в основом по этой теме специализируюсь))))

и Камаедзицу уважаю :wink:

----------


## Агата

Дом Кукол - Параллельный кайф

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Enigma - Responsorium 1

----------


## Добронрав

Shining-Through Years Of Oppression

----------


## Blackwinged

Electric Wizard - Witchcult Today

----------


## Добронрав

Wackhanalia-ЭТО

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи _ ЛЕГИОН

----------


## KnizhNa

In Extremo

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Чето из Tom Snare)

----------


## свобода

dj slav_ sonic re edit 2007_

----------


## Stas

Evanescence - Whisper

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Фруктовый кефир - Да, пошла ты*

Для расставшихся со своими вторыми половинами "с миром" и пр, отличный вариант :wink:

----------


## Scream

Death In Vegas - Scorpio Rising

----------


## Scream

Би2 - Никто не придет

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Moby- My Weakness

----------


## wert22

Какая-то ископаемая музыка из далеких 50-х, именуемая свингом )

----------


## Scream

Republica - Ready To Go

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Грин Грей - Крминал  :Big Grin:   не люблю вообще подобное, но эта песня мне оч по душе)

P.S. ну если вдруг :roll:  тут

----------


## Stas

HIM - The Kiss Of Dawn.

----------


## Freezer2007

5'nizza - Ямайка

----------


## Scream

> Грин Грей - Крминал   не люблю вообще подобное, но эта песня мне оч по душе)
> 
> P.S. ну если вдруг :roll:  тут


 Нормальная Киевская група.... правда с попсились они... и сторчались...

по сабжу:

Chumbawamba - Tubthumping

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

MAKYO - Erzulie (Phantom Remix)
ambient - эта музыка всегда заманивает куда то.....

----------


## Scream

Табула Раса - Любимая Машина




> Я беру свою машину, 
> Крепко жму на газ. 
> Я люблю свою машину, 
> Это суперкласс!

----------


## Scream

Faithless - We Come One

когдато даже на концерте у них был...

----------


## свобода

> Faithless - We Come One


 офигенная песня!

Dj Lugovski - transe

----------


## Requiem aeternam

Playing music/Summoning/Dol Guldur/06-Wyrmvater Glaurung.mp3 (проигрываю альбом по порядку)

----------


## Freezer2007

ЮГ - ТРИ ХОРОШИХ ДЕВОЧКИ

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

And one - Military fachion show

Давно подсела на эту композицию +)

----------


## Stas

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

О'Скар - Между мной и тобой

----------


## Freezer2007

Ария - прощай, Норфолк

----------


## Stas

Guano Apes - High

----------


## Scream

*Youssou N'dour & Neneh Cherry - 7 Seconds*

--------------------------------------------------------------
довольна старая, но очень приятная композиция...

----------


## Maks

Motorhead - Time to play the game

----------


## Maks

Степень свободы - Высота
Легалайз - Сволочи
Децл - Письмо
Brainstorm - Миллионы минут
Серебро - Дыши
Земфира - Мы разбиваемся

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Invektiva - Кай (версия 1)

----------


## Stas

Scorpions - Holyday

----------


## Scream

SASH! - Mysterious Time

попсня из детства

----------


## свобода

Ragsy & Laurent Konrad - "This Beat Is "

----------


## narko

Unearth - Zombie Autopilot

----------


## Dead_angel

Sean Tyas - Lift (original mix)

----------


## Stas

Evanescence - Imaginary

----------


## Agains

Indian summer-orchard

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Моby - Guitar Flute & String

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

James Blunt - Goodbye My Love

Слушаю эту песню и еле слезы сдерживаю.. :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Freezer2007

Братья Грим - серце

----------


## Stas

Би-2 - Песок

----------


## riogo

сейчас играет подборка музыки от человека которго уже нет 1,5 года его сбила машина во дворе его же дома

----------


## narko

1,5 кг Отличного Пюре-Мой пульс

----------


## Scream

Табула Раса - Шейк Шей Шей

----------


## Scream

Fool's Garden - Lemon Tree

Мировая песня...

----------


## Agains

Orchid-weekend at the fire academy

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Просто сьорка *chillout*

----------


## narko

Анимия - Прости

----------


## Агата

Oomph - du willst es doch auch

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Deep & Wide - Seven Seas

----------


## riogo

прыгай в низ
автора не знаю, но был бы не прочь узнать

с неба падают слёзы
слёзы ночного дожя
ветер куда то уносит
кудато зовёт меня

я стою на крыше
с верху смотрю на жизнь
которую я так не на вижу
которую я так люблю

прыгай вниз прыгай вниз
не бойся
тихо шепчет мне дождь
и не беспокойся о том куда ты попадёш

...

----------


## NoNaMe

*riogo*
Это "Олеся - Прыгай вниз"

----------


## riogo

*NoNaMe*
спс, а то не знал кто поёт

----------


## Stas

Enya - angeles

----------


## свобода

Каzантип

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Lamb - Gabriel

Lux -  Northem Lights

----------


## wwwww

theatre of tragedy - a rose for the dead

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Exertion - Partizan (Alex M.O.R.P.H. Remix)

----------


## Blackwinged

Кетаминовые визионеры в Тибете.

----------


## fallen_angel

Сказка-Ночь Шахерезады
mixed Come as you are by Fenix

----------


## Аюшко

Catharsis-Помни меня.
Текст-Маргарита Пушкина,
Музыка-Олег Мишин,
Вокал-Олег Жиляков.
Просто обожаю...

----------


## MATARIEL

*Stas*, Enya - angeles.....хороша вещь....
Apocaliptyka - все подряд...

----------


## Beata

Banderos - Manxetten на репите+мартини

----------


## narko

F.P.G - Жизнь говно

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

линда - там где я и ты

----------


## Katrin

Биопсихоз

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

NTL - любовь без взаимности.

----------


## Agains

Circle Takes The Square-Eleven Owls Have Eyes

----------


## Katrin

Дубовый гай

----------


## Sl0D

*Сlint Mansell & Kronos Quartet - Fall: Marion Barfs*

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

слот- они убили кенни

----------


## Sl0D

*Iva - Endless Dreams*

----------


## Scream

Линда - Мало огня

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Scream* +1

сборник музыки под саксафон

----------


## Sl0D

Дельфин - Облака

----------


## Katrin

BLINDSIDE

----------


## Sl0D

Ария - Грязь

----------


## Freezer2007

NePara__uncensored__klasno[1].net_otpada.net (клип)

----------


## Sl0D

Ария - Замкнутый Круг

----------


## Katrin

SLIPKNOT "Surfacing"

----------


## Agains

IGGY POP- Passenger

----------


## Sl0D

> SLIPKNOT "Surfacing"


 уух)+1)

Slipknot - People=Shit

----------


## Noir

Flesh&Space - Drugs for me and my girl

----------


## Katrin

Heaven Shall Burn

----------


## Freezer2007

Stim Axel - Тишина

----------


## Noir

Flesh&Space - We shall be that of whom you wanted

----------


## Sl0D

Hatebreed - Defeatist

----------


## Noir

Rob Dougan - Clubbed To Death (Kurayamino Variation)

----------


## MATARIEL

Behemoth - Lusifer.

----------


## Sl0D

De/Vision - God is Blind

----------


## Scream

Babylon Zoo - Spaceman

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Armin van Buuren - Precious

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

Sex Gang Children -Time of Our Lives

----------


## Noir

_Evanescense_
Leave me alone, I wanna go home...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ATB - Circular Symetry

----------


## Sl0D

De/Vision - All I Ever Do

----------


## Sl0D

Enigma - Voyageur

----------


## salamandra

dfp - небо и асфальт

----------


## Sl0D

Marilyn Manson - Tourniquet

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Secret Discovery - Down

----------


## Slipknot

Бухта радости-13 воин

----------


## Sl0D

Дельфин - Без Нас

----------


## darkzavulon

Ария - Свет дневной иссяк

----------


## Sl0D

Дельфин - Кокон

----------


## Katrin

Blur "Gene By Gene"

----------


## Sl0D

Дельфин - -//-

----------


## BlackBlood

Lacrimosa-Saphire

----------


## Sl0D

Дельфин - Романс

----------


## Slipknot

Spatorna-маковое поле

----------


## MATARIEL

> Lacrimosa-Saphire


 *BlackBlood* +1000.... отличная группа...особенно песня :wink:

----------


## Sl0D

Дельфин - Чужой

----------


## J.N.Sezoni

Тема из фильма "Наступит завтра или нет"

----------


## Sl0D

Дельфин - R'n'B

----------


## alexrogan

bachinskiy_i_stilavin_-_zachem_sosat_moiu_morkov
Чрезвычайно готична )

----------


## Black_907

Продиджи вроде.. Че же это... Вроде майндфилдс..

----------


## Sl0D

LoN - F F t A a D i D

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Kajiura Yuki - Koi wo Shita Kara...
нравится мне эта японская музыка, типа классика!

----------


## Stas

Evanescence - Missing

----------


## Sl0D

LoN - Good Bye My Love

----------


## Agains

at the drive -in-Chanbara

----------


## Katrin

Агата Кристи "Триллер"

----------


## Andrew

Beatles - Eleanor Rigby

Кстати советую....Битлы поют об одиноких людях отбросах....Очень пробивает....

----------


## Stas

... такой музыкой только злых маленьких девочек пугать.

Scorpions - Holyday

----------


## Katrin

Дельфин "Серебро"

----------


## Кошара_с_пилой

Korn - Innocent Bystander

----------


## PhrosiUM

MDB - For my fallen angel
*Волк-Одиночка*Здорово, я ее обожаю... особенно саунд к "Портрету"

----------


## Andrew

The Beatles - Drive My Car

----------


## Sl0D

De/Vision - Unputdownable

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Chicane - No Ordinary Morning
chill out forever

----------


## PhrosiUM

Кино - Игра

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Diary of Dreams - The Valley...
Я не знаю как можно такое писать, такое чувство что Хейтс из депресий не выходит...

----------


## Sl0D

Дельфин - Чужой

----------


## Agains

Blink 182-first date

----------


## ordinaire

Bowie "Within you" - музыка из фильма "Лабиринт"

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Алинка - Грустное море
Классная музыка!!!   :Smile:   8)  :wink:

----------


## PhrosiUM

*Волк-Одиночка* 8) 
А. Непомнящий - Знаю...

----------


## Freezer2007

Кирпичи - плюю я

----------


## ordinaire

*Freezer2007*, у меня тоже щас кирпичи играют - замучили гады)

----------


## Katrin

Sido Fler and B Tight "Aggro TEIL4"

----------


## Sl0D

Necro Stellar - Флуктуация Бессмысленного

----------


## Katrin

2H_COMPANY "Жир_Земли-бас"

----------


## PhrosiUM

Агата Кристи - Сирота

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Инна Стил & Михей - Любовь остается
классный трек!!!  8)

----------


## Sl0D

Necro Stellar - Novena

----------


## Katrin

Janise Jopline

----------


## Black_907

Depeche mode 
Enjoy the silence

----------


## Sl0D

Necro Stellar - Птицы летят на Юг (кавер версия песни группы Старуха Мха)

----------


## ordinaire

Superchick - Courage

----------


## Sl0D

Necro Stellar - Satellite of Satan

----------


## Katrin

Damian Marley "Beautiful"

----------


## Lelarna

_Abyssphere... уже неделю играет... 
Кстати, очень хорошая питерская группа. Послушайте, если хотите:
http://www.realmusic.ru/play/file/hi...07_393660.mp3.
Если понравится, голосуйте за эту песню, как за самую романтическую песню, вышедшую в 2007 году.

Abyssphere - Спящий

http://isz-fest.ru/AWARD/index.php

ВАЖНЫЙ МОМЕНТ! - ГОЛОСОВАТЬ МОЖНО КАЖДЫЕ 12 ЧАСОВ!_

----------


## Katrin

Пиратская станция 4

----------


## Sl0D

Necro Stellar - Clearness

----------


## Naturemort

Земфира - разбиваемся

----------


## Sl0D

Enigma - Page of Cups

----------


## Lelarna

_Lacrimosa_

----------


## Агата

Дельфин - хиросима

----------


## blooddrakon

Richie Kotzen - Misunderstood

----------


## fallen_angel

Пикник - настоящие дни

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Дельфин - ботинки*
отрывок: 
смерть, слезы, обычные радости 
глаза той, с которой хочешь быть,
а можно забодяжить себе какой нибудь гадости
и навсегда об этом забыть.

----------


## Mariah

"Белая гадость лежит под окном
я ношу шапку и шерстяные носки
мне везде неуютно и пиво пить влом
как мне избавиться от этой тоски по вам,
солнечные дни..." и ещё прочее от старого доброго Цоя+ Fleur

----------


## Агата

Дом кукол - Ходить по небу

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ATB - Obsession

----------


## Betta

Книжку слушаю

----------


## ~Broken Love~

Drum&Bass Баста Осень.

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Diary_of_Dreams - Dead Letter

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Paul Van Dyk - Another way
слушаю этот трек лет 5 наверно, а он все не надоедает.

----------


## AenternA

Placebo - Protect Me From What I Want

----------


## Scream

Death In Vegas - Hands Around My Throat

----------


## Scream

ну и


Telepopmusic - Genetic World

----------


## U.F.O.

Refused - New Noise

----------


## Katrin

Normative "До свидания"

----------


## Sl0D

Necro Stellar - The Last Autumn Of Hellen Griss (Germany 1914-1946)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

максим - чужой
афигеть, я уже максим стал слушать..........

----------


## Hrono

Amy Winehouse, record Back to Black - играет битый час... охх, как я её люблю)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Scooter - Lass Uns Tanzen
хороший дыц.. дыц..

----------


## U.F.O.

Jane Air - Любовь и немного смерти, Я НЕ ЭМО!)

----------


## Психоделика

Rotting Christ

----------


## U.F.O.

AFI - Kill Caustic

----------


## TUSKA

Тарья Турунен-My Winterstorm.
Я в кайфе.Просто в кайфище.

----------


## U.F.O.

Bodyjar - Make a difference

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Tom Snare - My homeworld

----------


## Depresnяk

Lustmord

----------


## U.F.O.

From First To Last - Afterbirth

----------


## MATARIEL

*TUSKA*, ДА!!!!....респект!!!!!...я тож слушал....Тарья ЖЖЕТ!!!!!!

----------


## Hrono

Кста, народ, я вам всем советую скачать OST Silent Hill - для кого-то эта музыка может показаться в тему, для кого-то нет, но это действительно стоит послушать. Что я сейчас и делаю.

----------


## MATARIEL

А лучше ОСТы с Mi HIME или Gost in the Shell отличные оркетровые зарисовки связанные с техно...

----------


## MATARIEL

Мммм....знаю....был там.
Слушаю тишину и голубиное воркование.....утро наступило....блин.

----------


## U.F.O.

Sex Pistols - Bodies... так не охота ити на практику....(((

----------


## Slipknot

Приключения Электроников))) - в юном месяце апреле..

----------


## Hrono

OST Pi - Angel...

----------


## U.F.O.

Atrium Complex & Military Base(Painkiller OST)

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Ночные снайперы - Рубеж

----------


## de_profundis

Mortiis..... ранний

----------


## stre10k

драмчик

----------


## AI_Madness

Агата Кристи
Опиум для никого.

----------


## Sl0D

Sopor Aeternus - On Satur(n) Days We Used To Slept

----------


## U.F.O.

Offspring - Want You Bad

----------


## Sl0D

Sopor Aeternus - Dead Souls

----------


## MATARIEL

Theatre of Tradegy - Blak in the Devil Painteth.

----------


## Sl0D

Flesh & Space - Inside We is all My Mind

----------


## Sl0D

7 Раса - Чёрная Весна

----------


## U.F.O.

the exploited - lie to me

----------


## Sl0D

Der Golem - Нет

----------


## AI_Madness

gregorian - moment_of_peace

----------


## U.F.O.

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit

----------


## Сибиряк

сейчас ничего не играет.родители спать легли.

----------


## U.F.O.

Soulfly - JUMP DA FUCK UP

----------


## Hrono

OST Queen of the Damned - System

----------


## Sl0D

Flesh & Space - Silently Clambering on a Ceiling

----------


## Slipknot

Gregorian-The Omen
а нет! уже следующая пошла
ДЕльфин-дверь

----------


## MATARIEL

Graveworm - Demonic Dreams....название песни навица

----------


## BlackBlood

Оргия праведников- Это не жизнь!

----------


## NamelessChild

After Forever - Energize Me

----------


## Slipknot

Дельфин-Любовь

----------


## U.F.O.

Lost Prophets - Ride

----------


## MATARIEL

Agalloch - все подряд

----------


## U.F.O.

green day - Insomniac(BECb AJlb6oM)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

new bronx - удача

----------


## U.F.O.

The Bronx - Notice of Eviction

----------


## Slipknot

Дельфн-Она

----------


## Slipknot

Дельфин-Молоко

----------


## U.F.O.

Yellowcard - Rough Landing, Holly

----------


## Sl0D

Flesh & Space - Formalin Life

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

Oasis - Wonderwall

----------


## U.F.O.

F.P.G. - Думай!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Дельфин - кран

----------


## Sl0D

LoN - Метаболизм

----------


## Kranston

А.Лаэртский - Х.й, г..но и муравей

----------


## U.F.O.

Caliban - Nothing Is Forerver

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Kranston*,какая,должно быть,веселая песенко...  :Big Grin:  

У меня Norther,все альбомы.

----------


## Hrono

Team Sleep "Paris Arms"

----------


## Sl0D

Flesh & Space - FROM...

----------


## Lelarna

_Teeth of Lions Rule the Divine - The Smiler  
_

----------


## Slipknot

Дельфин-Кокон

----------


## MATARIEL

Misa no Uta....как раз в тему

----------


## Lelarna

_Сумрак - избранный_

----------


## Психоделика

Деформ - В ожидании весны

----------


## Kranston

> *Kranston*,какая,должно быть,веселая песенко...  
> У меня Norther,все альбомы.


 Глбокофилософская песня, прослушать можешь у меня фконтакте http://vkontakte.ru/id1112608?25820
.... бля попалился =)

ЗЫ А Norther у меня есть, но не нравиццо. Дешевый закос под мэтров как то Paradise Lost, Dark Tranquillity, In Flames, Children of Bodom etc...

----------


## U.F.O.

new found glory - my friends over you

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

дельфин - надежда

только малость осталась от надежды....

----------


## MATARIEL

Gods Tower - Blood...

----------


## AI_Madness

Аквариум - Город

----------


## Lelarna

_Lacrimosa - Alleine Zu Zweit_

----------


## MATARIEL

Agalloch - She painted fire across the skiline...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Axel089 - Drama

----------


## U.F.O.

story of the year - and the hero will drown

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

михей - сука любовь

----------


## U.F.O.

F.P.G. - Клуб

----------


## MATARIEL

Agalloch - Dead winter days...

----------


## Agains

Психея-Бесконечный стук шагов

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

Green Day - Wake me up when september ends

----------


## свобода

Green Day - Wake me up when september ends
ну надо же... у меня тоже

----------


## Сибиряк

Рома -*Against*
Психея-Бесконечный стук шагов
Я просто знаю что это песня наряду с Вечным летом 7расы-любимая песня всех ЭМО.

Я прав?

Сейчас слушаю свою давнюю 10летнюю любовь-Натали Имбрулию.

----------


## Сибиряк

Ром извини что ник с ошибкой написал.

----------


## U.F.O.

Anti-Flag - She's My Little Go Go Dancer

----------


## AI_Madness

Кино - На кухне

----------


## Психоделика

Деформ - Обратно на Землю

----------


## Lelarna

_Cradle Of Filth - Dust And Her Embrace_

----------


## U.F.O.

Аdema - 08 Дорожка 8 (как нацываецо не знаю))))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Autumn Rain Melancholy - Ghost (Призрак)

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

Jane Air - Кровь и молоко

----------


## Slipknot

MC Hammer - U can't touch this

----------


## Slipknot

Camille-piste

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

My Chemical Romance - Mama (даже учу ее сам незнаю зачем) приелась вообще...

----------


## alonely

Mein Herz Brennt (минусовка)

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

The Who - Love, Reign O'er Me

----------


## U.F.O.

Lumen - 2000 лет

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

MCR - Famous Last Words

----------


## Сибиряк

Сейчас дрыгаюсь в комнате под Роба Зомби-Дракула

----------


## Kronos

Колонки сломались. Это непередаваемо. Тишина :twisted:

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи - Пират...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Rammstein - Mein teil

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

Garbage - When I Grow Up

----------


## Only_humaN

Michael Andrews - Mad World

----------


## MATARIEL

Stormlord - The death of Melodi

----------


## Агата

Evanescence Talking over me

----------


## U.F.O.

Anti Flag - Ever Fallen In Love?

----------


## Andreyd

"Still Alive" from Portal game

----------


## свобода

"Bullet for my Valentine" - tears don't fall

----------


## Агата

Rammstein - Sonne

----------


## AI_Madness

Кино - Пачка сигарет

----------


## MATARIEL

Nightwish - Bless The Child...

----------


## Психоделика

Placebo - The Bitter End

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

within temptation - memories

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

Akira Yamaoka - True

----------


## tventin2

LETALIS - Нагваль

----------


## U.F.O.

F.P.G. - Восьмое марта

----------


## MATARIEL

Agalloch - Limbs...

----------


## U.F.O.

Venerea - All washed up

----------


## AI_Madness

Кино - Звезда по имени солнце

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Evanescence - My Immortal

----------


## U.F.O.

Гимн самоубийцы в собственном исполнении))))))

----------


## Sick Spiny

Тараканы! - Там, где руины превращаются в нас

----------


## Kate

Flyleaf - I'm so sick..

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Дельфин - снег

----------


## Kate

Evanescence - The Last Song I'm Wasting On You...  :cry:

----------


## TUSKA

Cradle of Filt-Midian,весь альбом.

----------


## blooddrakon

Korn - Sing Sorrow

----------


## xblp

[img]_Seether-Gift
           - Eyes of the devil_[/img]

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Линда - там где я и ты

----------


## свобода

тишина

----------


## samoybiza

Mandatory Suicide (RMX)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Alexander_RM - Utro (mega chill out ambient mix)

----------


## U.F.O.

Celldweller -  Stay With Me

----------


## Agains

MOGWAI - Friend Of The Night

----------


## blooddrakon

Oasis - Morning Glory

----------


## U.F.O.

виноградный день - гопкор

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

m83 - Slight Night Shiver  
это грусть!!

----------


## Психоделика

Pink Floyd - Paranoid eyes

----------


## AI_Madness

Кино - Печаль

----------


## MATARIEL

Aborned Brood...

----------


## lastlucifer

Lange feat. Kirsty Hawkshaw - Sincere For You

----------


## Agains

Tiger Army-Never Die

----------


## дождь

тихо-тихо.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Enigma - Sensing the Spheres

----------


## MATARIEL

Agalloch...

----------


## U.F.O.

Refused - New Noise

----------


## Психоделика

Blind Guardian - Welcome to dying

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

Это кого-то действительно волнует?
А какая разница: Union of Knives - We Can't Go Wrong

----------


## U.F.O.

The Exploited - Lie To Me

----------


## Агата

Дом кукол - Ходить по небу

----------


## MATARIEL

Enya...

----------


## Freezer2007

lumen - кофе

----------


## Агата

Rammstein - wilder wein

----------


## Кирр

В основном клубняк..

----------


## Агата

попкорн - тишина

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Kajiura Yuki - Ensei

----------


## U.F.O.

E-SEX-T - Цвета

----------


## Агата

Rammstein - du hast

----------


## AI_Madness

Кино - Мама мы все сошли с ума

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи - подвиг

----------


## U.F.O.

Anti Flag - Ever Fallen In Love

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Mourning Beloveth- альбом A Murderous Circus

----------


## MATARIEL

Stormlord - Baphomet

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи - Опиум для никого

----------


## Beata

Земфира - я полюбила Вас

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи- Любовь идет на дело...

----------


## MATARIEL

мде... плеер заряжается...)))))

----------


## Агата

аааааааа! а у мну скоро сядет!=( но пока что играет Аврилка Innoncence

----------


## riogo

Чёрный ангел
В роще там
В белых облаках
Не унять 
не удержать 
небо на руках
расплескалась тишина 
душу бьет крылом 
если знаешь что один 
как построишь дом
дом горячий до утра 
призраки души 
не спиши, построй 
не спиши
ты один 
сред неба 
и земли 
хоть в богатстве 
хоть в пыли 
ты один
ты один
и в пустыне 
и в толпе 
бог давно 
сказал тебе 
ты один
как и сокол 
ты плывёшь
точкой в вышине 
одиночество небес 
страшно на земле 
если там свободен ты
свой короткий век
то не может быть один 
слабый человек
битым снегом пустота
задрожала в след
ты такой же 
хоть не веришь человек
ты один
против неба
и земли
хоть в богатстве 
хоть в пыли 
ты один
ты один
и в пустыне 
и в толпе 
бог давно 
сказал тебе 
ты один


интересно кто поёт (надеюсь в словах не ошибся)

----------


## Deathstyle

Type O Negative - Green Man

----------


## U.F.O.

[Ленкин парк] - Crawling.  эх... молодость..))))

----------


## Агата

Тату - заведи

----------


## Freezer2007

Staind - Break The Cycle - Outside

----------


## Агата

Тату - скажи, зачем

----------


## MATARIEL

Agalloch - Limbs

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи - Пират

----------


## MATARIEL

Agalloch - The Lodge

----------


## Агата

Тату - нас не догонят=)

----------


## MATARIEL

Catamenia...

----------


## Black Swan

Moby - The Sky Is Broken

----------


## Freezer2007

Мото - слёзы асфальта

----------


## tventin2

Мара. Рак.

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи - Корвет Уходит в небеса...

----------


## U.F.O.

the offspring - the kids aren't alright

----------


## MATARIEL

Ensiferum - Victory song ... мы все уделаем)))

----------


## Freezer2007

П.А.У.К. - 40 дней после смерти

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Zeraphine - be my rain

----------


## Flayrel

Отто Дикс -  пленики режима

----------


## ER

Morandi - Angels

----------


## Freezer2007

ЮГ - три хороших девочки

----------


## Freezer2007

Metallica - One

----------


## ER

Maroon 5 - Wake up call

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Avulsed - Let Me Taste Your Flesh

----------


## ER

Coxie - Garbon (французский рэп)

----------


## Сибиряк

Челси-Я к тебе не подойду

----------


## ER

Я что одна в это время музыку слушаю???

----------


## Сибиряк

*ER* я лично заканчиваю.родители спать ложатся.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Я что одна в это время музыку слушаю???


 Нет не одна  :Smile:

----------


## ER

*CorpseGrinder*
Отлично! Продолжай в том же духе! *CorpseGrinder*, что слушаешь?

----------


## ER

*Сибиряк*, правильно. И тебе уже на бочок пора)))

----------


## NamelessChild

> Я что одна в это время музыку слушаю???


 Нет. Еще мои соседи :evil:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> *CorpseGrinder*
> Отлично! Продолжай в том же духе! *CorpseGrinder*, что слушаешь?


 Сейчас играет Slayer - Bloodline, вообще мега песня.

----------


## ER

Ой, мои тоже любят слушать музыку ночью или рано утром

----------


## NamelessChild

> Slayer


 как тебе ADDICT?

----------


## CorpseGrinder

----

----------


## NamelessChild

Это твоя любимая группа?

----------


## CorpseGrinder

----

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Ой, мои тоже любят слушать музыку ночью или рано утром


 Я по утрам Mortician или The Berzerker слушаю мозги на место прекрасно ставят :lol: 



> как тебе ADDICT?


 Самые жгучие песни на этом альбоме - Disciple и Bloodline. А Addict на меня особого впечатления не произвела, возможно надо просто переслушпть  :Smile:  А ничего лучше Reign In Blood у них все равно нет(имхо).

----------


## ER

*CorpseGrinder*, хорошо, что ты не мой сосед.

----------


## NamelessChild

> CorpseGrinder, хорошо, что ты не мой сосед.


 И плохо, что не мой. Надоело засыпать ипросыпаться под Максим.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Нет, но одна из тех с которых я начал метал слушать. Пока мои фавориты Cannibal Corpse :twisted: 
P.S. Извиняюсь за флуд, удалите лишние сообщения, я еще в форуме не до конца разобрался :roll:

----------


## ER

Максим? Фу... Надоела русская попса...

----------


## NamelessChild

> Максим? Фу...


 Если бы ты тоже была моей соседкой - было бы вообще идеально)

----------


## ER

Всё, решено, еду в Тулу))) *CorpseGrinder*, пакуй вещички.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

У меня у соседей вообще тихо, это наверно идеальный вариант.

----------


## NamelessChild

> У меня у соседей вообще тихо


 Странно...а неприятного запаха не чувствуешь? Может, они уже того...

*это нонсенс, когда у соседей ничего не гремит на полную катушку)*

----------


## ER

Ага, точно. а у меня с одной стороны сосед-придурок, с другой - старушенция. Вообще наш дом похож на дом для престарелых

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Странно...а неприятного запаха не чувствуешь? Может, они уже того...
> 
> *это нонсенс, когда у соседей ничего не гремит на полную катушку)*


 Просто люди спокойные попались. Зато я какой неспокойный :lol:

----------


## ER

Ага, ты и есть тот самый сосед.

----------


## NamelessChild

Включу-ка я Autumn Tears - Dawn. Покоя что-то захотелось.

----------


## Lelarna

_Burzum - Det Som En Gang Var_

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

HIM - Gone with the sin

----------


## ER

Доброе утро, страна!!!!
Alien_Ant_Farm_-_Smooth_Crim

----------


## MATARIEL

Shiraishi Minoru - Koi no Minoru Densetsu - Kanzenban

----------


## ER

Cub focus- X ray

----------


## Deathstyle

Moonspell - Dekadance,

.... Moonspell - Disappear Here

----------


## ER

Baby when the light

----------


## MATARIEL

Ensiferum - Old man

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Avulsed - Gorespattered Suicide \m/

----------


## ER

А иногда хочется посидеть в тишине....


P.s. Кому интересно, зайдите на форум творчество - Просто стихи.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Shape Of Despair - Alone In The Mist

----------


## alonely

After Forever - Cry with a smile

----------


## NamelessChild

> After Forever - Cry with a smile


 Точно!
Сейчас тоже включу)

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Cannibal Corpse - Necropedophile А название то какое :twisted:

----------


## NamelessChild

*CorpseGrinder*
Ты меня пугаешь сегодня)

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
закончилась. 

теперь буит.

Evil's toy - No life

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> *CorpseGrinder*
> Ты меня пугаешь сегодня)


 Это еще так, средненькое название... Просто увлечение у меня такое Death Metal :twisted: Сейчас играет следующее:
Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis (это название группы) - Uruporfironogcnodcscarboxilandome Y Postulandome Con Tu Anorgasmia Exaclorobcncenosisticarial Sexo Traumatizante (это название песни)  :lol:

----------


## NamelessChild

*CorpseGrinder*
 :lol: 
Может, кинешь мне что-нибудь? самое-самое любимое, мм? если не сложно.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Я спать скоро пойду, завтра в личку кину чего-нибудь поинтересней, но в основном я все с торрентов качаю(удобней просто).

----------


## NamelessChild

просто ссылку кидай.
Буду ждать!!!!)

----------


## U.F.O.

Morandi - Angels

----------


## ER

> Morandi - Angels


 Классная песня.

----------


## Fix Control

Обожаю рок, альтернативный рок, металлику и панк-рок! В моих колонках играют песни "30 second to Mars" (30 секунд до Марса) - "Capicorn" (Козерог) и другие, "System of a Down" - B.Y.O.B. (Бьёб  :Smile: ), "Soldier Side" (Сторона солдата), "Chop Suey" (Конец!) и другие. Также я слушаю Linkin Park, Green Day, Skilet и других. В своих фильмах (я The Movies-режиссёр, на этом сайте набираю информацию о самоубийцах и суициде, т.к. снимаю фильм по нём - "Назад пути нет") используйте саундтреки из Хитмана, фильма MEMENTO, "Зелёное мили" и из некоторых других фильмов.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Katatonia - Murder... грусть пробрала однако

----------


## U.F.O.

Sunrise Avenue - Fairytale Gone Bad

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Михей и джуманджи - сука любовь

----------


## Azazello

Fleur - Кома

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Sopor Aeternus - Dead Souls

----------


## Azazello

Fleur - опасная бритва

----------


## MATARIEL

Tristania...

----------


## U.F.O.

Linkin Park-Crawling

----------


## CorpseGrinder

C.A.R.N.E. - Natural Born Big Tits :lol:  и ненавижу Линкин парк :evil:

----------


## MATARIEL

Hypocrisy - The Depature...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

О, точно. Hypocrisy - Eraser

----------


## Kate

deadsy - the key to gramercy park

----------


## U.F.O.

AFI - Sacrifice Theory


З.Ы. Старый [ЛЕНКИН ПАРК] рулит! А то што ща пытаюца отжеч - шляпа!

----------


## sinbound

> Fleur - опасная бритва


 то, что надо  8)

----------


## Психоделика

Autumn - Черные крылья

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Cannibal Corpse - Entrails Ripped From A Virgin's Cunt  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## U.F.O.

the exploited - lie to me

----------


## Azazello

Оля и Монстр - жертва

----------


## U.F.O.

sunrise avenue - fairytale gone bad

----------


## MATARIEL

Nightwish - Beto Vazquez Infinity - Wizard...

----------


## Агата

Высоцкий - Затяжной прыжок

----------


## U.F.O.

Soul fly - Jump da fuck up

----------


## Агата

TicTacToe - Warum

----------


## Freezer2007

Lil' Tinny - The first, the best

----------


## Агата

Three days grays - scared

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Avulsed - Homeless Necrophile. Добрая песня.

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи - Сны

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Avulsed - Nice Rotting Eyes. Еще добрей.

----------


## Агата

Rammstein - Kuss mich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! агрессивно! динамично! пульсивно!

----------


## U.F.O.

паразиты - тёща

----------


## Агата

OOmph!! - track7  :Big Grin:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

The Berzerker - Corporal Jigsore Quandary (Carcass Cover). Все башню снеслои по этому поводу начал ей крутить :lol:

----------


## Агата

Тотал - Уходим на закат.... эх, детство вспоминается....

----------


## U.F.O.

Гр.Об - Моя оборона

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи - Трансильвания

----------


## Агата

RAMMSTEIN  - MEIN HERZ BRENNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## ER

ck-Desert

----------


## Агата

Агата кристи - Опиум для никого=)

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Shape Of Despair - Quiet These Paintings Are, наконец хоть что-то спокойное...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Serrucho - Lobotomizado Y Kon El Kulo Violado. Вы наверняка о таком даже и не мечтали? :lol:

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи - Корвет уходит в небеса

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Serrucho - Beso Negro A Un Viejo Kon Kanzer De Prostata. ХАХАХ, таперь вы будете знать много неприличных слов на испанском...

----------


## Агата

Rammstein - Sonne

----------


## Slipknot

Вячеслав Бутусов-Девушка по городу

----------


## Агата

Rammstein - Das alte leid

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Vital Remains - Devoured Elysium :!:

----------


## MATARIEL

Graveworm - Outside Down

----------


## Агата

Rammstein - sechnsucht

----------


## Slipknot

приключения электроников-прекрасное далеко

----------


## Агата

агата кристи - опиумдля никого

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Vader - Vicious Circle
*Агата*, а вы что кроме Агата Кристи и Rammstein ничего не слушаете?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Алинка - реквием колыбельная
очень хочу научится играть эту мелодию самому!!

----------


## U.F.O.

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit

----------


## Slipknot

приключения электроников. -все пройдет. 
народ-послушайте эту песню (кто не против Рока)... Начало не очень..но потом-просто слушайте слова).. мне от неё так легко становится..

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Carcass - Corporal Jigsore Quandary, вот мне и полегчало)))

----------


## alonely

Arcana - Autumnal

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Faithless - woozy

----------


## dunkel

Christian Death - Face

----------


## Slipknot

приключение электроников-облака

----------


## U.F.O.

Гр. Об. - усё идёт по плану

----------


## Freezer2007

незнаю как называется песня но слушаю её уже 117 раз подряд))), уже 7 час беспрерывной игры идёт)))

----------


## ER

А вокруг тишина... Это не песня так называется, я в полной тишине сижу.

----------


## Агата

> Агата, а вы что кроме Агата Кристи и Rammstein ничего не слушаете?


 ну почему же  :Big Grin:  я много че слушаю, просто Агата и Раммы- ну.. очень важны для мну их песни.  а вообще то, что я люблю послушать - OOMPH!!и ДОМ КУКОЛ,System of A Down, КИШ, Кино, Мельница, Наутилиус, Алиса, БИ2, 7Б, СЛОТ, three days grace, The cranberries, Evanescence(!!!!!!!!!!), Linkin park, Papa roach, Sum41, The offspring, Total, ДДТ, сплин, смысловые глюки,  ну и так далее  :Big Grin:  

а сейчас опять играет Rammstein - Mein herz brennt  :Big Grin:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

The Berzerker - The Principles and Practices of Embalming

----------


## Агата

Люмен - До свиданья

----------


## U.F.O.

Танцы минус - Город-СКАзка....

----------


## Агата

Evanescence - Lithium

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Death - Infernal Death

----------


## Агата

Evanescence - Lies

----------


## U.F.O.

Refused - New Noise

----------


## ER

Gorrilaz- Feel good inc

----------


## dunkel

Aphex Twin - Vordhosbn

----------


## BlackBlood

Cradle Of Filth-From The Cradle To Enslave

----------


## U.F.O.

A.F.I. - sacrifice theory

----------


## U.F.O.

Blink 182 - Always

----------


## MATARIEL

Ensiferum - Into Hiding...

----------


## ER

Crazy town - butterfly

----------


## Агата

Tanzwut - Fur immer

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ATB - Triologie Part 2

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Brujeria - Chinga Tu Madre

----------


## dunkel

Darkthrone - Accumulation of Generalization

----------


## Агата

Сплин - выхода нет

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Healer - Daylight

----------


## Deathstyle

Moonspell - Sin




> Darkthrone - Accumulation of Generalization


 Дарктрон - Рулит!!!  :wink:

----------


## U.F.O.

Слот - Клон

----------


## Svetlana

Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Kajiura Yuki - Lilac ~Utsukushiki Chigiri

----------


## dunkel

The Sisters Of Mercy - Burn...как же я обожаю эту песню  :Smile:

----------


## Сибиряк

Земфира-Небо солнце облака
Максим-Сантиметры дыхания

----------


## MATARIEL

Norther - Released...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Дельфин - снег

----------


## Агата

Агата кристи - как на войне

----------


## Svetlana

KISS - Forever

----------


## Frau Finsternis

AKADO - kuroi AIDA

----------


## MATARIEL

Children Of Doom - Hate Me!

----------


## Black Swan

Flёur - Карусель

----------


## Агата

Киш - ответ - Лютая месть!

----------


## U.F.O.

F.P.G. - Утренняя

----------


## alonely

Lara Fabian - Je Taime

----------


## samoybiza

Итак, Я решил, что мне хватит жить,
У меня желанье родилось самого себя убить,
Нет для жизни причин. Я уверен совсем,
Что отцовское ружьё меня спасёт от проблем.
Ствол в рот. Выстрел. Ослабевшая рука.
Никто из знакомых не знает пока.
Двенадцатый колибр. Дырка в голове.
Поставил жизни точку пятном крови на стене.
Красная крышка, чёрные банты,
Тихое застолье - это всё сделал Я.
Яма в земле - это всё мне теперь,
Вот так Я избавился от своих потерь.

Это не то, к чему ты стремился,
Чего ты хотел и чего ты добился.
Решил свои проблеммы - прямиком сразу в ад,
Но почему-то восторгу твоему никто не рад! (А мені пох!!)

Жизнь пролетела, но никто не заметил,
Камнем с неба падают осколки листьев,
Вечность разметала их по разным частям света...
Капает кровь с кончика кисти!

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Виноградный день, мать его за ногу  :Big Grin:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Cannibal Corpse - Devoured By Vermin aka Сожранный Вредителями  :Embarrassment:

----------


## U.F.O.

Story of the Year - In The Shadows


З.Ы. Виноградный день жгёт!!))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> З.Ы. Виноградный день жгёт!!))


 Ога. У них новенькое, кстати появилось :lol:  Картошечка по 2 рубля)))

----------


## Агата

КиШ - проклятый старый дом

----------


## MATARIEL

Norther - Final Countdown

----------


## Агата

не знаю кто поет, песня называется "Детство золотое"

----------


## IncognitO

Сплин... всё ) Давно я его не слушал ) Каааайф ) В данный момент Чёрный цвет солнца, а так вообще все песни подряд )

----------


## Агата

ммм, не знаю, кто автор, но композиция "Шторм" (инструменталка)

----------


## Freezer2007

Динислам Дудов - Школа Беслан

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ATB - obsession

----------


## IncognitO

Akira Yamaoka - Tears Of... Саундтрек к Silent Hill 1 )

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Silence........................  :Frown:

----------


## IncognitO

Не люблю тишину... Вообще не понимаю как глухие люди живут. Причём не те которые с рождения, а которые вот радовались звукам, музыке, а потом хопа и оглохли... Я бы с ума сошёл Оо Правда это уже совсем другая тема

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Слушаю звуки, которые издает компьютер.

----------


## Агата

Линда - Беги...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Edguy - Under the Moon

----------


## Агата

Линда - цепи и кольца (хочу песню Северный ветер!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Агата* у меня есть линда старые альбомы. Можешь в инете поискать.

----------


## Агата

ЛИНДА- Я ВОРОНА!!!!!! Я ВОРОНА!!!!!!!!! НА НА НА НА !!!!!!!!!! Я ВОРОНА !!!!! Я ВОРОНА!!!!!!!!! 

**Волк-Одиночка*, я с нета 3 часа 5 песен качала... жесть  :Frown:  "

----------


## MATARIEL

End of Evangelion - Jesus bleibet meine Freude...

----------


## Агата

до сих пор Ворона орет из моимх колоночек=)))))))))

----------


## IncognitO

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Midnight

----------


## Агата

эх, как же напоминает мое детство!!! На на на на на ....  :Big Grin:   все та же Ворона  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

Линда - боль

----------


## Агата

Кукрыниксы - мастер-киллер

----------


## MATARIEL

Stigmata - Лед...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

линда - небесный город

----------


## Агата

кукрыниксы - на высоких этажах
 [на высоких этажах я любил решать проблемы: высотой иль на ножах... жизнь моя - излом и вены]

небесный город? я не слышала такую...=(

----------


## Агата

КиШ - тяни

----------


## U.F.O.

Venerea -  Throwing bricks. З.ы.    Кто придумал такую хитрозадую систему ответов? Или это тока у мня не опере мини всё так сложно?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

тату - скажи зачем?
понравилась фраза: "и рука не дрожит, все в порядке с рукой"
и вот эта "героин, пульса нет, только ты не при чем, абонент отключен"

----------


## ER

мика ньютон  - выше чем любовь... попса, конечно, но песня красивая...

----------


## Azazello

Flёur - Волна

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Что то на enigma потянуло, прослушиваю их старые треки

----------


## Испорченная миром

Странно..но играет Babyshambles

----------


## Агата

кукрыниксы - столкновение

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Moby - The sky is broken

----------


## Агата

кровавый утренник - вампир

----------


## Hitorimono

Guang Liang (он же Michael Wong) - Tong Hua

----------


## Агата

кукрыниксы - на высоких этажах

----------


## CorpseGrinder

2 часа ночи... играет:
Anal Penetration - 100% Fucking Shit

----------


## Агата

олеся - прыгай вниз...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

У  меня началась прямо какая-то мания к анальным группам. Видать их глубокой философией проникся.
Anal Whore - Pins In Your Genitals

----------


## Агата

мара -  самолеты

----------


## MATARIEL

Biohazard - Salvation...

----------


## Агата

люмен - пока ты спал...

----------


## Hitorimono

Garakat - Wan Tee Oke Huk

----------


## NamelessChild

у меня сейчас такая композиция играет...бррр...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Играет chill out на радио, классная подборка, слушаю радио с инета.

----------


## Omega

Агата Кристи\1995 - Опиум\07 - Трансильвания.mp3   и во веки веков!

----------


## Агата

о, Еще один почитатель Агаты на форуме=)) Omega, жму руку=))

а у меня играет (и, черт возьми!, я не верю своим ушам) Наталья Орейро Cambio dolor=))))) эх, сразу детство вспоминается=))

----------


## MATARIEL

After Forever - The Key...

----------


## Агата

та же Орейра - Valor

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Behemoth - Antichristian Phenomenom

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Скачал немного чиллаута, группа Abakus, классный альббомчик получился у них, не напрягает.

----------


## MATARIEL

> Behemoth - Antichristian Phenomenom


 О да... обожаю бегемотика..))

----------


## Агата

Tree days grays - Scared

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> О да... обожаю бегемотика..))


 Тоже одна из самых любимых групп. Даже DVD их покупал год назад.
А сейчас скачал Stench Of Dismemberment - Cannibalistic Urge. Буду слухать этот кусок каннибализма из Италии.

----------


## AJX

Играет r'n'b и new jazz !!...   :Wink:

----------


## Black Angel

Linkin Park-Numb. что то я уже давно не слушала любимую песню....

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Nile - Lashed to the Slave Stick

----------


## MATARIEL

опять тишина....

----------


## Black Angel

Mylene Farmer - Fuck them all

----------


## ER

Linkin Park - somwhere I belong - обожаю эту песню, по 20 раз её слушаю и всё равно не надоедает!

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Behemoth - From The Pagan Wastlands

----------


## Hitorimono

карахан - индия микс. выкачал, сижу балдею по кругу, просто долго ее искал.

----------


## ~alonely~

я сошла с умаа,я сошла с ума,мне нужна онаа,мне нужна она...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Behemoth - Christians To The Lions

----------


## MATARIEL

Theatre Of Tragedy - A Hamlet For A Slothful...

----------


## Black Angel

Ntl  - шаг в сторону (сейчас фраза из песни пойдет в подпись)

----------


## Hitorimono

pia-pia-piano с турецкого мини-диско

----------


## ER

Static X - the only

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Cannibal Corpse - Edible Autopsy (В переводе на русский звучит как Сьедобный Вскрытый Труп)

----------


## Omega

This Is The New Shit - Marilyn Manson  :Smile:

----------


## Black Angel

каста - черви ненависти

----------


## Hitorimono

кп - "памяти всех безвременно ушедших посвящается"

----------


## blooddrakon

The Blank Theory - Middle of nowhere

----------


## Frau Finsternis

HIM - Please don't let it go

----------


## ~alonely~

Lumen "буря"-моя любимая песня

----------


## Hitorimono

Serdar Ortac - Dansoz

----------


## ~alonely~

браво "ветер знает"

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Suicide Commando - Bleed For Us All

----------


## Hitorimono

Eyal Golan - Dmaot

----------


## Frau Finsternis

слушаю тишину..........а нет! нифига! птички за окошкем поют!

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Cinema Bizarre - After The Rain )

----------


## MATARIEL

...And Ocean - Chtonian Earth...

----------


## Black Angel

Guf - Не на экспорт

----------


## U.F.O.

[ленкин парк] - with you(реанимация)...

----------


## prodemo

а я слушаю голос моего жени через агент... так здорово.... полгода не разговаривали так.

----------


## prodemo

Rammstein - Ein Tier (моя любимая композиция)

----------


## Black Angel

Sos - не везет

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Haemorrhage - Fermented Post-Mortem Disgorgement

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Ill Nino - Unframed

----------


## illuzZia

Яна Дягилева-Придет вода...

----------


## MATARIEL

Stigmata - Небо...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

психея - не лезьте мне вдушу...(идите все на ***!!!!!!=) )

----------


## MATARIEL

After Forever - Blind Pain

----------


## Frau Finsternis

it dies today-damsel of death

----------


## illuzZia

Гражданская Оборона-Упадок...

----------


## illuzZia

Lacrimosa-Stolzes Herz

----------


## Hitorimono

Balbeli Oto

----------


## Frau Finsternis

тишина...

----------


## ER

тишина тоже хорошо...
Rammstein - Das Modell, Engel, Rosenrot... Подумать только, пару месяцев назад я на дух не переносила Раммов!

----------


## Black Angel

пока ничего...сейчас пойду, поставлю что-нибудь заупокойное, как раз под настроение

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Anal Cunt - No We Don't Want To Do A Split 7 Inch With Your Stupid Fucking Band
Ну эти ребята своими названиями моментально настроение поднимают XD

----------


## MATARIEL

Jane Air - Junk... ыыы... вот это тексты.. Х)

----------


## Nerijus

Filter - Soldiers of Misfortune 

The Verve - Love is Noise

----------


## prodemo

System of a down - I-E-A-I-A--I-O (еще б выговорить, что они поют)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Suicide Commando

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Bullet for my valentine

----------


## illuzZia

Dolphin-mdma...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

радио, через интернет, куча chill out станций, хорошо скорость безлимита позволяет  :Smile:

----------


## prodemo

еду в электричке. засыпала под system of а down - chop suey, проснулась под brаthаnki - gdzie ten ktory powie mi

----------


## Black Angel

No Limit - Все не так

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Gronibard - http://www.J't'aspire Le Derche.com (это не ссылка, а название песни с юморком кстати)

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

KRec - Куда уходят корабли

слушаю наверно уже часа три без перерыва.

----------


## prodemo

lаcrimosа - seele im not. только батарея сдохнет.

----------


## Hitorimono

DrBombay - Spice it Up

----------


## ~alonely~

ночь в июле-ария

----------


## MATARIEL

Agalloch - The Melancholy spirit...

----------


## Black Angel

плохие белые - самоубийство

----------


## U.F.O.

Nofx - Green Corn

----------


## Black Angel

Jimi Blue - All Alone

----------


## prodemo

Rammstein - Rosenrot

----------


## Black Angel

Tokio - Кто я без тебя

----------


## Black Angel

центр - рецепты кухни

----------


## U.F.O.

Jane Air - Сестра Милосердия

----------


## Black Angel

7sp - Самоубийство

----------


## [underlover]

shpongled  - invocation

----------


## MATARIEL

Apokalyptika - Coma...

----------


## illuzZia

Dolphin-решения...

----------


## U.F.O.

Диверсия - Сифилитичка

----------


## [underlover]

Contra la contra - Плохие девочки выбирают свободу

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Elvis Presley - Can't Help Falling In Love

----------


## [underlover]

Placebo - Protrect me from what i want

----------


## Black Angel

ю.г. - стали старше

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Alexx Rave & Masha D - Всё напоминает о тебе

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Otto Dix - птицы

----------


## Мони

Renaissance - Can You Understand

----------


## Frau Finsternis

мони, а что за стиль этой группы? не слышала никогда...(

----------


## Мони

> мони, а что за стиль этой группы? не слышала никогда...(


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLQ1lElQBj4

----------


## Frau Finsternis

слушай, у мну щас проблемы с инетом. глючит.
просто скажи, какой стиль, а то мне интересно, а я в другой раз послушаю.

----------


## Мони

прогрессив-рок

----------


## MATARIEL

Блэка хочу...)
Behemoth...

----------


## Мони

> Блэка хочу...)
> Behemoth...


 а чего не Burzum? xD

----------


## MATARIEL

оу... это слишком..))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

катя чехова - жизнь (d'n'b mix)

----------


## strange_man

саундтрек к фильму "амели"  :Smile:

----------


## Roman

анна герман "эхо любви". хорошая песня.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Alexx Rave & Masha D - Всё напоминает о тебе

----------


## prodemo

микс "Прыгай вниз" и "Tier" Rammstein... а ничего получилось)

----------


## Мони

Decoryah-Astral Mirage Of Paradise

----------


## Black Angel

Ntl - может хватит

----------


## Агата

prodemo, ого себе! где откопала такое?=)) дай ссыль=)

Мара - Самолеты

----------


## огрызок тепла

я в твоем подъезде притворюсь собакой буду грустным взглядом провожать соседей. если хочешь-можешь гладить против шерсти, мы должны быть рядом, мы должны...(дом кукол)

----------


## U.F.O.

ЙОРШ - Подруга

----------


## Roman

шум листвы на деревьях...свист ветра...для меня это лучшая музыка.

----------


## MATARIEL

Angel Dust - Bleed...

----------


## AI_Madness

кино - пачка сигарет

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

слот - мертвые звезды
понравился текст во втором куплете: 
я распугал давно друзей, но мой спокоен взгляд
забытый волк-одиночка, к законам спиной.
мне надо сдать себя в музей и жить там как экспонат
все я сказал и точка, не ходи за мной..

----------


## U.F.O.

йорш - я доверяю

----------


## огрызок тепла

вдох-выдох и мы опять играем в любимых...
и вот еще Clint Mansell feat. Kronos Quartet - Requiem for the dream (full main theme).

----------


## Black Angel

> вдох-выдох и мы опять играем в любимых...
> и вот еще Clint Mansell feat. Kronos Quartet - Requiem for the dream (full main theme).


 Блин, всё то же самое что и у меня...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

слот - нет
эх.. прет меня под их музон.. да и текст со смыслом..

----------


## prodemo

не знаю названия и исполнителя, но слова такие:
самоуничтожение через три минуты
я хотела бы жить с тобой на небесах....

----------


## Hitorimono

Betul Aras - Yanalim mi

----------


## ~alonely~

Ария генератор зла

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Lamb - Gabriel

----------


## Stas

Nightwish - Sleeping Sun

----------


## ER

White town - Your woman

----------


## Stas

Beatles - Yesterday

----------


## U.F.O.

Червона Рутта - Три цвета.mp3

----------


## Сергей6792

Nightwish-Ever Dream

----------


## lifeless_

Das Pr&#228;parat - Da Vinci

----------


## Агата

Tractor bowling - Умирать

----------


## Stas

Земфира - Паранойя

----------


## ER

Сплин - Романс

----------


## Агата

аж самой не верится: Oreiro - Me muero de amor  :Smile:

----------


## Nocticula

Katatonia

----------


## lifeless_

London After Midnight - Shatter

----------


## Агата

E-SEX-T - суета

----------


## Stas

Evanescence - Missing

----------


## stre10k

Diary of dreams - But the wind was stronger...

вообще на ДОД подсел очень сильно и очень давно, всем рекомендую... немецкий дарквейв на английском... они очень любят россию, каждый год на двухмесячные гастроли по стране приезжают, солист учит русский чтоб на нашем языке спеть... вообще очень интересные ребята, каждый в них что то найдет, всем рекомендую

----------


## Агата

Mozart l'opera Rock - bim bam boum

----------


## Nocticula

Umbra et imago ))))))

----------


## Агата

Theodor Bastard - Пустота

----------


## Hrono

Muse - Time is running out
Mattafix - To and Fro
Lady GaGa - live perfomances

----------


## stre10k

Самое большое простое число - Динозавр

----------


## U.F.O.

Distemper_-_Твои_Большие_Сиськи.mp3

----------


## Stas

Guano apes - Rain

----------


## Nocticula

End of green - sad song

----------


## Nocticula

мммм....in flames

----------


## ER

The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony

----------


## Stas

Би-2 - Прощай Берлин

----------


## blooddrakon

The Tea Party - The Bazaar

----------


## lifeless_

Sleetgrout - The Lines And Red

----------


## Stas

Nightwish - Come Cover Me

----------


## lifeless_

Lifelover - M/S Salmonella

----------


## Агата

otto dix - опиум для никого

----------


## ER

Главная тема из к\ф "Реквием по мечте" (уж извиняйте, точного названия не знаю)

----------


## Агата

tractor bowling - время

----------


## lifeless_

Diary Of Dreams - Borderland

----------


## U.F.O.

Руки_На_Одеяло_-_ACAB.mp3

----------


## Nocticula

Dark Tranquillity

----------


## U.F.O.

X-Meatles - Протест

----------


## Сергей6792

Nightwish-This Moment is Eternity

----------


## ER

Rise Aganist - Prayer of the Refugee

----------


## U.F.O.

Alarmsignal - Wir Leben

----------


## stre10k

Павел Воля - Да пошла ты нах**

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

m83 - Slight Night Shiver
очень грустная музыка..  :Frown:

----------


## Ангел_Смерти

*Fleur - Русская рулетка*

----------


## =>>>>>

Darkthrone ''Total death''

----------


## Nocticula

Dark Tranquility - Terminus

----------


## Agains

Napalm death-control

----------


## lifeless_

Beati Mortui - Syvaan sineen

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Дубовый гаайъ

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ATB - Future Memories

----------


## =>>>>>

Darkthrone - Under a funeral moon

----------


## U.F.O.

Kiss - I Was Made For Lovin' You

----------


## U.F.O.

Iggy Pop - Neighborhood Threat

----------


## Римма

Канцлер Ги - "Дорога"
http://search-n-listen.ru/song/25607...gi-doroga.html

----------


## =>>>>>

Nile - Stones of sorrow

----------


## =>>>>>

Opeth - Forest of october

----------


## Римма

Ольга Тишина - "Горизонт"

http://poiskm.ru/artist/96643-olga-tishina

Мы все идем в горизонт,
Ведь все дороги ведут нас только туда,
Там, где небо вразлет,
Где после корня и стебля сразу звезда.
На ходу оглянись,
Что увидишь ты там? Свои же следы
Не пугайся, не злись -
Это правда - есть только дорога и ты.

(с)

----------


## U.F.O.

fob - thanks for the memories

----------


## Stas

Ария - Ангельская пыль

----------


## =>>>>>

Burzum - Stemmen Fra Taarnet

----------


## blooddrakon

In flames - trigger

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ДЕЛЬФИИИИИИН!

----------


## Nocticula

http://nostradamvs.livejournal.com/203827.html

история этой песни просто....удивительна....столько суицидов. но она, действительно, потрясающая..!

----------


## =>>>>>

Katatonia - Funeral Wedding
(Хоть и не люблю в целом группу, но ЭТО просто безумно красиво и безумно)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Darius - Eklipse (sjlver dj feat. tragida remix) 
Радио с инета..

----------


## Римма

Nightwish - "Passion & The Opera"

чудный вокал...

An Aphrodite for mortal souls
Playing hide and seek in lecherous roles
Their erotic hour, my tearless weep
Their saticfaction, my infinite sleep

Naked limbs reflecting fron the moon
I'll be there for you soon
First wish for this night:
Let me be your delight...

----------


## =>>>>>

Darkthrone - Where cold winds blow

Складывается впечатление, что Ноктюрно Культо перед тем как написать эту песню провалился под лед и пробыл там достаточно долго.
Хочется просто зарыться в снег и умереть.

----------


## огрызок тепла

Выход есть, но я не знаю, где мне выйти,
Туман... лишь бы в нём не остался я.
Люди, вы не выходите, пропустите.
Может быть, там будет моя станция?


какая-то совсем суицидальная песенка. или просто я ее так слышу

----------


## mors certa

Ольга Арефьева и группа Ковчег - "Она сделала шаг"

----------


## nocebo

Cardamar - The Atomic Dreamhop

----------


## NoE.K.

Behemoth - Evangelion

----------


## =>>>>>

Coroner - The New Breed

----------


## =>>>>>

Darkthrone - A blaze in the northern sky

----------


## Ankou

Fatboy Slim - Are we having fun yet
под неё можно в такт напевать в жо в жо в жо вжооопу всех

----------


## buster777

Suicide Silence - Wake up...
Arrrrr.rrrrr.rrrr.rrrr

----------


## огрызок тепла

Вот бы зарыться слезами в игрушки, Где никто не заметит, никто не найдёт. А мир с каждым днём не становится лучше, Он огромный как айсберг, холодный как лёд.

----------


## buster777

Но есть ещё огонь пылающий во мне призванный хранить сознанье,
в нём догореть до тла..
Разум не разбить на части...
......................................
Вихрем из звёзд, тенью из сна шепчешь последние слова 
Я экзорцист. Сила, вода не даёт тебе сойти с ума... 
.......................................
Дезмунд мой друг я готов ко всему только для битвы я был рождён.
Страх - слабость и потому кто испугался - уже побеждён.
Да не проникнет в сердце страх. Луч веры не потух.
.........................................
И душа моя льётся потоком из вен. От разрушеных стен только пыль..только пыль..
..........................................
Был звездой, был луной,
Был Крылатою Тьмой.
Я был ветром, и лесным пожаром.
Я был богом войны,
Убивал, но любил 
Утопая в ореоле славы.

Все хотели, много или мало…
Я не Эру, не могучий Вала…
Нету крыльев у меня,
Подо мной горит Земля 
И лишь Звезды все, что мне осталось.
..................................................  ....................
Был звездой, был луной 
Люди верят, Боги спят.
Время дарит новый взгляд
На старый мир кривых зеркал и стен.
Мир - он твой,
Ты же в нём изгой.
Заблудившийся, гордый и слепой.
Стоит повернуть, изменить свой путь -
Птицы вслед закричат,
Люди вслед замолчат.
Куда ты идёшь столько лет
Дорогой ненужных побед,
Тропой неизбежных падений и слёз.
По нити разорванных вен,
По книге своих перемен,
Дорогой измен, но ведь вольному - воля.

----------


## buster777

Sex Pistols - Anarchy in the UK

----------


## Hitorimono

роце банот

----------


## buster777

DevilDriver - Hold back the day

----------


## =>>>>>

Burzum - En Ring Til Aa Herske

----------


## U.F.O.

guano apes - big in japan

----------


## огрызок тепла

где ты, мое неразумное счастье? я рвусь на кусочки, на мелкие части. я дико скучаю, почти умираю.
(Земфира, "мама, имя мне-суицид")

----------


## огрызок тепла

Ты меня не хочешь, не хочешь, понять меня.
А ты сердце моё не разбивай на куски,
А ты люби меня, а не люби мне мозги.

еще и вот это вот. поет.

----------


## настёнок

тишина=)))

----------


## U.F.O.

эльфийская песнь.. ну саундтрек всмысле (:

----------


## U.F.O.

акула - такая любовь

----------


## Агата

попкорн - тишина

----------


## Эфир

Unset - Sick

----------


## buster777

Песня, которая посвящается всем сукам, которых я ненавижу  :Big Grin: 
Rashamba - Сука
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCQItkaRZrg

----------


## =>>>>>

Satyricon ''Taakeslottet''

----------


## ryceHu4ka

Coddy - Топонома

----------


## Агата

ща телек включен, мама че-то там смотрит. буланова завывает вроде

----------


## U.F.O.

аддис абеба - лето

----------


## Stas

Nightwish - Days To The Wolves

----------


## =>>>>>

Katatonia - Elohim meth 

Мелодия захватила воздух и пропитала его тоской, болью и дождем... 
Людей больше нет, есть лишь ты - нечто сознающее этот прекрасный одинокий мир.

----------


## Stas

Mari Boine - Reagakeahtes Song For The Unborn

----------


## Nocticula

Dir en grey - Kodou

----------


## Black Angel

Слот - Они убили Кенни  :Smile:

----------


## Nocticula

Dope Stars Inc. - Make A Star (L'Ame Immortelle vs Fr!ek remix)

----------


## Гражданин

Elend-Infernal Beauty

----------


## Stas

Alizbar - the island

----------


## U.F.O.

Negative - In My Heaven

----------


## U.F.O.

Andy Williams - I Will Wait For You

----------


## Гражданин

радио Воруй Убивай! 42fm.ru 
советую)

----------


## Гражданин

type o negative-in prise of bacchus

----------


## =>>>>>

Enslaved - The Winter Kingdom Opus 1: Resound of Gjallarhorn

----------


## =>>>>>

Bathory - Blood Fire Death

----------


## Black Angel

Linkin Park - Forgotten

----------


## Stas

Garmarna - Vedergallningen

----------


## U.F.O.

пурген - алазавр

----------


## U.F.O.

J-Five - Find a way... настальгия... (:

----------


## stre10k

Радио ВКонтакте -> Классика -> Solo Piano

----------


## Nocticula

Five Finger Death Punch - Far From Home

----------


## =( ^_^)=

めらみぽっぷ – 空より高く
любимая песня

----------


## [email protected]

Шум кулеров.

----------


## stre10k

Демо - Давайте жить

----------


## U.F.O.

Modern Talking - You're My Heart, You're My Sou

----------


## =( ^_^)=

柳麻美 - 子猫のパヤパヤ (Sweet Mamix)

----------


## U.F.O.

negative - in my heaven

----------


## U.F.O.

him - join me

----------


## U.F.O.

Never Green - Since you've been gone

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Savage Garden - Truly, Madly, Deeply
дя, я знаю, я тряпка=)

----------


## U.F.O.

Насморк - Синий октябрь

----------


## Stas

Mervent - Sally Free and Easy

----------


## U.F.O.

da buzz - wunder where you are

----------


## Black Angel

Виктор Цой - Перемен

----------


## U.F.O.

Ышо-Ышо - Пришла весна

----------


## Гражданин

sisters of mercy-never land

----------


## U.F.O.

iggy pop - ighborhood thread

----------


## U.F.O.

rasmus - first day of my love

----------


## U.F.O.

кошкин jam - солнце купи мне гитару

----------


## Black Angel

> кошкин jam - солнце купи мне гитару


 О, мне эта песня так осень прошлого года напоминает)

----------


## U.F.O.

песня классная, сам её часто летом играл (:

----------


## U.F.O.

guano apes - big in japan

----------


## U.F.O.

пей моряк

----------


## =( ^_^)=

The Smiths – The Boy With The Thorn In His Side

----------


## Римма

Theatre of Tragedy - "Bacchante"

----------


## U.F.O.

о театр трагедий! я его лет в 14-15 слушал. (: у девушки голос ахеренный! (:

----------


## Римма

А я ток недавно услышала))
понравился весь альбом

Но "охеренный голос" - это скорее солистка Nightwish  и еще (не пугайся, я не имею отношения к какой-либо религии!) - недавно нашла церковные песнопения (хор Свято-Никольского собора во Владивостоке) и была просто потрясена голосами - от обалденных мужских басов до самого высокого женского вокала... если не обращать внимания на слова, то просто потрясающе...

Вот, если хочешь, можно отсюда залить:
http://ifolder.ru/16541068

там песня чего-то там "Величаем апостола Андрея", что-то такое.

***

А так слушаю тяжелый металл и рок вперемешку с чем-нибудь оперно-вокальным и русским роком

***

А, еще обалденная (на мой вкус) песня - Kajiura_Yuki - "Canta Per Me", у меня "В контакте" в плей-листе висит

----------


## U.F.O.

ышо ышо - белым цветом
2 римма 
вот вообще не люблю церковные мативы, да и церковь обхожу за километр (: мне больше нравится 'рас3.14здяйский' голос.. насчёт самого лучшего женского голоса для меня - эмми ли (evanescence). (:

----------


## Black Angel

Ария - Потерянный рай

----------


## U.F.O.

сплин - линия жизни

----------


## Римма

to UFO - да, Эмми Ли очень недурно поет...))

***

Янка Дягилева - "Берегись"...

----------


## U.F.O.

аукцион - дорога

----------


## pobarabanus

Фёдор Иванович Шаляпин - Благославляю вас леса(с оркестром) / запись с двусторонних пластинок "гранд"/

----------


## Римма

Пикник - 

И пепел, довольный уж тем,
Что верит в свое возрождение.

И лица железных химер,
застывшие на плечах.
И ангелы, голыми пятками
танцующие на свечах...

----------


## Римма

Келли - "Песня белых птиц" (бард)

давно ее искала...

----------


## [email protected]

Радио "Воруй - Убивай"! на 42fm.ru

----------


## Римма

Liria - Если ты уйдешь

(у меня в плей-листе в контакте)

***

"Если ты уйдешь, 
мне всего будет мало:
смеха, слез, крика и тишины..."

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Сплин - Выпусти меня отсюда

----------


## Римма

Агата Кристи - "Сердцебиение"

Да будет Тень, да будет Свет
Я проживу эоны лет
Пока пойму, что у меня
Есть только ты и только я

Что мир лишь сон, где мы не спим
Познаем страх и вместе с ним
Шагнем в огонь, напьемся слёз
И повернём земную ось

...

----------


## U.F.O.

rasmus - no fear

----------


## jugen

Antiloop

----------


## U.F.O.

ышо ышо - пришла весна

----------


## U.F.O.

празник - девушка с веслом

----------


## Римма

Хм...

Бетховен - Апассионата (№23)
после Лунной Сонаты...

----------


## Olga

Депрессия - Парад планет

----------


## Римма

Morcheeba - The sea

----------


## U.F.O.

buzzkocks - ever falleb in love

----------


## Loner

eminem - my darling

----------


## U.F.O.

millecolin - black eye

----------


## Римма

Darkseed (2005) - Not Alone

----------


## Римма

Darkseed - Watchful Spirit`s Care

----------


## lifeless_

Aaskereia - Mit Raben und W&#246;lfen

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Алинка - Нет больше нас

----------


## [email protected]

Аqua - Roses are red

----------


## Irene

Большей частью Black Heaven. Музыка динамичная и какая-то трагичная одновременно.

Из всех - Natur Und Kunst - лучшая, наверное. 

Подпись моя тоже из Black Heaven

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

многоточие - его ведет

----------


## Римма

саунд из "Трех мушкетеров" -  Pourquoi pas

 :Smile: 

"А что же такое жизнь? А жизнь - да просто дуэль со смертью..."

----------


## огрызок тепла

у меня в колонках слот.
а сама я уже два дня пою про прыгай вниз, прыгай вниз, не бойся, твоя жизнь всего лишь ложь, прыгай вниз и не беспокойся, все равно куда-то попадешь. траляля.
а еще у меня комп мне показывает бсод. ну синий экран смерти. намекает чтоли?каждый день перезагружается на самом интересном месте...

----------


## Alies

Неділя-казка для дорослих

----------


## Destruct

Fleur - Расскажи мне о своей катастрофе.

----------


## U.F.O.

Evanescence - Away From Me

----------


## U.F.O.

уже Rise Against - Done with the Compass  (:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Баста - солнца не видно (feat Boombox)

Здесь даже солнца не видно
Здесь нехуй ловить нам
Мы в собственном ритме
Мутим то что помагает жить нам
Пропитанный бытом и пылью
Сказку сделать былью
И время шепчет ай кил ю
Но мы мутим то что помагет жить нам..

----------


## Сергей6792

Scorpions-Sly...душевная песенка...последний их,видимо,альбом...жаль...настроение-хуже некуда...

----------


## U.F.O.

Linkin Park - Figure

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ATB - Future Memories

----------


## Римма

Адаптация  - Улицы города...

----------


## Freddi

Sensation White 2010 Питер.

----------


## U.F.O.

rise against - done with the compass

----------


## U.F.O.

soulfly - jump da fuck up

----------


## Stas

muse - supermassive black hole

----------


## lifeless_

Fr&#233;d&#233;ric Chopin - Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor Op. posthumous.

----------


## NEET

onoken - cauli flower

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Катя Чехова - Вторая жизнь

----------


## NEET

Airwave - Alone In The Dark

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Negative - In my heaven

----------


## Frau Finsternis

AftәrGlow - Close your eyes |album version|

----------


## U.F.O.

DooM - Speed theme

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Hypocrisy - Eraser

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Gorky Park - Stranger

Люди, отписывайтесь, новых групп не хватает)

----------


## U.F.O.

AGDAM238 - NFS

----------


## U.F.O.

фпг - мой путь

----------


## U.F.O.

Theatre of Tragedy - Disintegration

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

The Perfect Mix :: Internet Radio
Текущий заголовок: Kixote Project - Eden

----------


## Stas

Evanescence - Everybody's fool

----------


## lifeless_

Winter Depression - 17.03.09

----------


## U.F.O.

kasabian - underdog

----------


## lifeless_

Horseback - MILH

----------


## U.F.O.

simple plan - so happy together

----------


## Frau Finsternis

30 Seconds To Mars - Hurricane

----------


## U.F.O.

фаренгейт - кровь

----------


## Gonzo

Korn'овский кавер на Аnother brick in the wall

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Баста - Солнца не видно

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Spineshank - Forgotten

----------


## Gonzo

Катя Беломоркина - "Питерская история" (анархисткий шансон))) Рэкомендуе всем)

----------


## Stas

Nightwish - Sahara

----------


## наивная дурочка

Кипелов  и Цой

----------


## stre10k

какое то адское электро, а я накуренный и пьяный )

----------


## U.F.O.

ябтожедунул...

----------


## Black Angel

Многоточие - Убивая молодость

----------


## U.F.O.

Del Shannon - Runaway

----------


## U.F.O.

misfits - last caress

----------


## Olga

Небеса - в небесах

----------


## Olga

Тёплая трасса - мёртвый мир

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Дубовый Гаайъ - Транспечаль


 Уважаю=)))

----------


## U.F.O.

Misfits - Dig Up Her Bones

----------


## lifeless_

Beati Mortui - All is Good (The Demon)

----------


## U.F.O.

КиШ - Медведь

----------


## U.F.O.

неизвестен - без названия

----------


## U.F.O.

Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer

----------


## смертник

Megadeth - Skull Beneath The Skin

----------


## U.F.O.

Jimmy Eat World - Pain

----------


## U.F.O.

HIM - Join Me In Death

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Zeromancer - Doctor Online (Rico Remix)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

HIM - In The Arms Of Rain

----------


## смертник

Megadeth - Bodies

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Deadstar Assembly - And ashes will fall

----------


## Selbstmord

Collapse under the empire - Violet skies

----------


## Stas

massive_attack_-_dissolved_girl

----------


## Voland-791

Save - Суицид

----------


## Гражданин

Lou Reed - Perfect day (ost Trainspotting)

----------


## Римма

Пикник - Оборотень

----------


## Selbstmord

You.May.Die.In.The.Desert - West of 1848

----------


## Гражданин

Type O Negative - Christian Woman

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

T9 feat U 21 - Остановим время

----------


## Freddi

Мой один хороший знакомый сделал верное замечание, выкладывать название группы и песни - неинтересно,всёравно никто не будет гуглить, лучше дать сразу ссылку на Ютуб

----------


## Selbstmord

Airs - Ravish

----------


## kozhemjaka

City And Color - Constant Knot

----------


## Voland-791

Cat-x - прощай мир

----------


## Dalia

Lacrimosa - Alles Luge

----------


## смертник

Green River - your own best friend

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Deine Lakaien - Slowly Comes My Night

----------


## Агата

страшно представить, но SHAKIRA and FRESHLYGROUND - Waka Waka (This Time for Africa)

----------


## Selbstmord

Hypomanie - Rave down

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Юта-След

----------


## безымянный

Snow Patrol - Set Down Your Glass

----------


## Selbstmord

Ossadogva - House of catchers

----------


## Дима_

Как вам эти клипы? Ради них хочется жить ещё...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r-bWx3WZfQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5pdgyOzJtE

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Фрэнки шоу-Ницше,передача о моем любимце .Шоу та-а-айм!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Гражданин

Type O Negative - Everything dies

----------


## Ivan Govnov

АДАПТАЦИЯ, мое недавнее открытие-ПАНКИ ХОЙ :Smile:

----------


## Римма

Хм... 

Адаптация тоже - "Так горит степь..."

Оставляя за собой тишину
Как последнюю надежду на чудо
Дети мёрзнут в озверевшем лесу
Потерявшие себя и друг друга
Заколдованный таинственный мир
Заколдованные окна и двери
Мы попрятались в потёмках квартир
Hе найдя себе ни места ни цели
Этой ночью снова был звездопад
Hа него глазели норы и щели
Hам осталась только выжженная трава
Hам остались только дни и недели

Так горит степь
Я вижу
Так горит степь
Я слышу
Так горит степь
Я помню
Так горит степь

----------


## Nord

Vanessa-Mae - Destiny / 2001 Subject To Change

----------


## Kali-Ma

Торба-на-круче. Друг.
Это что-то!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIBzRw6XHno

----------


## Nord

Massive Attack - Rush Minute / 2010 Heligoland

----------


## Римма

DarkSeed - Not Alone
Одна из любимых

----------


## Kali-Ma

Пилот. Спи, братишка. 
Особенно фраза: "... и как законченный поэт, уеду вдаль".

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1986615.html

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Юта Циферблат И каждый новый день вчерашнего дня тень и каждый новый год не прет.Юта До свидания До свидания улетаю  что мне ветер что мне стая как остаться не знаю не знаю.Безнадега.

----------


## Alex22

> Безнадега.


 Вспомнил роман Стивена Кинга с таким же названием.)

----------


## Римма

Роман хороший. У Кинга почти все книги перечитала  :Smile: 
Но любимая все же и по моим меркам самая жуткая - "Кладбище домашних животных". 
Потом идут "Салимов удел" и "Томминокеры". А не из страшных - "Талисман" и цикл "Темная Башня"  :Smile: )

***

в колонках "Сектор газа" - "Туман"

----------


## Alex22

> цикл "Темная Башня" )


 цикл всей жизни Кинга...)

----------


## Римма

ну, если честно, прочла до книг "Колдун и Кристалл" включительно... а дальше уже пошло не то совсем, даже не стала читать.

А так... образы стрелков, конечно, шедевральны, особенно Роланда.

----------


## Nord

Static-X - Dirthouse / 2005 Start a war

----------


## Каин

Где-то там,где кончается улица- начинается свет, Ёоу!
Попробуй поднимись выше!

----------


## Nord

ШУ-ШУ - Прикосновение / Внутри

----------


## Kali-Ma

Цой. Печаль.
   Дом стоит, свет горит, 
     Из окна видна даль. 
     Так откуда взялась печаль? 
     И, вроде, жив и здоров, 
     И, вроде, жить не тужить. 
     Так откуда взялась печаль?

Настроение половины форума?

----------


## EJSanYo

Прямо в данный момент играет...тишина. Только кулер ноутбука чуть слышно шелестит...

----------


## Selbstmord

Записал несколько треков своего проекта, теперь слушаю.

----------


## Nord

Pigface - Insect / Suspect (Suck A Loop Just For Funk) / 2004 Crackhead

----------


## Ivan Govnov

ПИЛОТ-Сумасшедший (зацепила песенка)

----------


## Каин

Мало, что-то, у кого играет "попса".

Если Я не Я, и Я не Я, тогда кого ты искал? ...
Настя Кочеткова.

----------


## Nord

Город 312 - Вчера / 2007 Обернись

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Веня Дркин-БЕЗНАДЕГА

----------


## Kali-Ma

Пикник. Там, на самом на краю Земли. Красота!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH4o_EUY4Sw

----------


## Nord

Tricky - Contradictive / 1999 Juxtapose

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtCt_...8B%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------


## Каин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQQhibVx5eE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haiBtMIp7do
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7wN04nYCJA

----------


## Alex22

http://video.mail.ru/mail/78soroka/_myvideo/38.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59bQB55Y6m0
http://www.videoinet.ru/view.html?id=xi29C7ExJmN8jCK

Жизненно...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Энтропия-даешь панк!!! А если серьезно ничего другого слушать сейчас не могу-только такой себе дикий панк...Схожу с ума?

----------


## Nord

Hooverphonic - Eden / Sit Down And Listen To

----------


## Kali-Ma

Неожиданно - Год Змеи. Секс и рок-н-ролл!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ4-cF1zr4M

----------


## Nord

Pink Floyd - High Hopes / 1994 The Division Bell

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrfPX...1&feature=fvwp

----------


## Каин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GywY...eature=related

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=KYCbDD4QIM0

----------


## Nord

Жанна Бичевская - Живописцы / Жанна Бичевская поет песни Булата Окуджавы

----------


## Каин

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=KYCbDD4QIM0


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtnFfVnkxxw

----------


## Nord

Theory Of A Deadman - Santa Monica / Gasoline

----------


## Герда

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtnFfVnkxxw


 Каин, отличная  тема, спасибо.) Сижу слушаю.)))

----------


## Римма

Ignis Fatuu - Spielmann

----------


## Каин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g4UV...feature=artist
Как иногда, картинка преображает музыку, и наоборот.

----------


## Римма

Каин
очень даже неплохая вещь... я про последнюю ссылку на You Tube

А мне недавно показали вот такую вещь - странная, но я прониклась почему-то:
Ramona Falls – I Say Fever

http://video.mail.ru/mail/apl23/866/867.html

----------


## Каин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxujA...i1v914&index=3
Никакой меланхолии.Чистая динамика.

----------


## Kali-Ma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMvOkUMPZ0g

 Silent Hill - Room of Angel

----------


## Герда

*Unity, тебе вобщем*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQCq7_PecU

----------


## Римма

Betray My Secrets - Shamanic Dream

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Последняя веха-группа Lamia mora (не поленитесь найдите в интернете-красивая песня)

----------


## Гражданин

Type o Negative- Bloody Kisses

----------


## Римма

Phil Thornton - The Healing Circle

----------


## Kali-Ma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErKNk...layer_embedded

Bruce Springsteen - We shall overcome

----------


## Kali-Ma

Наутилус. Я хочу быть с тобой.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPaD3EWz-mE

----------


## Римма

Крыница - Ветер распустит мне волосы...

----------


## Bear20121

Записки Неизвестного - МОЛОДОСТЬ

----------


## Римма

Emarosa - Share the Sunshine Young Blood

----------


## Bear20121

Within Temptation - Ice Queen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoQIFG0oub4

----------


## Nord

Найк Борзов - Последняя песня / 2000 Супермен

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVv9D...1&feature=fvwp

----------


## Nord

Limp Bizkit - Take A Look Around / 2005 Greatest Hitz

----------


## Bear20121

Akira Yamaoka - Cradel Of Forest




> There deep, deep in forest night children dance the waltz 
> They laugh whispering hand in hand, just like children like to do 
> Their eyes, what are they looking for, white dress flutters the beat 
> Their song starting to make some sense, but only if you're listening 
> 
> Dance, dance like butterflies, shadows appear right before my eyes 
> Sound echo the obsurd, hard to explain something that I heard 
> 
> Now, hear the forest talking insects and birds 
> ...

----------


## Римма

Bear20121,
текст почему-то всколыхнул старые воспоминания о группе Lake of Tears... я когда-то была без ума от нее, переводила тексты... это для меня было больше, чем группа (ну, Metallica еще и Ария, но это другое))

альбом Headstones у них есть, наверное на любителя, но сильно зацепил меня когда-то...

оттуда:

Lake of Tears - Sweet Water

Take me where the sweet water flows
Take me where the winds of spring blow 

As swaying as tide, bitter and sweet combined
I close my eyes ...
Nothing to fear, there is no evil near
Only you and me
And water sweet, shallow but oh so deep
So very deep 

Take me where the sweet water flows
Take me where the winds of spring blow 

Different somehow, see so much clearer now
I open my eyes ...
Wandering dim, deep down into the dream
Of obscurity
With water deep, bitter but oh so sweet
So very sweet


***

а еще их Come night I reighn

----------


## Римма

PS

А песню эту - Akira Yamaoka - Cradel Of Forest - я нашла... очень понравились стиль, атмосфера, вокал, текст - утащила ее к себе в контакте в плей-лист  :Smile:  похоже, благодаря тебе нашла еще одного хорошего исполнителя, спасибо!  :Wink: 

по настроению... может, не в тему, но показалось, что есть некое сходство с вот этой песней... или мне так кажется?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snRuKKQbmwU

----------


## Kali-Ma

Она же - Акира Ямаока - поет  Room of Angel.

----------


## Nord

Акира Ямаока - это мужик : ) Автор музыки для многих игр компании Konami, а мировую известность ему принес саундтрек к игре Silent Hill, в частности Room of Angel и Cradel Of Forest - это композиции из этой серии игр.

Я думал вы знаете : ) Даже воспоминания нахлынули, когда зацепился взглядом за упоминание Room of angel. Silent Hill - это потрясающая история, вникая в которую понимаешь смысл слова "Сожаление".

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Акира Ямаока - это мужик : ) Автор музыки для многих игр компании Konami, а мировую известность ему принес саундтрек к игре Silent Hill, в частности Room of Angel и Cradel Of Forest - это композиции из этой серии игр.
> 
> Я думал вы знаете : ) Даже воспоминания нахлынули, когда зацепился взглядом за упоминание Room of angel. Silent Hill - это потрясающая история, вникая в которую понимаешь смысл слова "Сожаление".


 Спасибо, Норд! Неа, я не знала! Ни игр, ни Акиру, ни Silent Hill))

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Теплая Трасса-мертвый мир.Все дальше ухожу в андеграунд...

----------


## Римма

да-да-да, это же его композиция из Silent Hill, я от нее давно без ума, не знала только названия исполнителя... супер!!! В саму игрушку не играла, но говорят, хорошая  :Smile:  если хочется острых ощущений.

----------


## Bear20121

> Bear20121,
> текст почему-то всколыхнул старые воспоминания о группе Lake of Tears... я когда-то была без ума от нее, переводила тексты... это для меня было больше, чем группа (ну, Metallica еще и Ария, но это другое))
> 
> альбом Headstones у них есть, наверное на любителя, но сильно зацепил меня когда-то...


 Ты не поверишь, но это мой любимый альбом у них, а композицию "Пресная Вода" я даже играл на гитаре  :Smile: 




> А песню эту - Akira Yamaoka - Cradel Of Forest - я нашла... очень понравились стиль, атмосфера, вокал, текст - утащила ее к себе в контакте в плей-лист  похоже, благодаря тебе нашла еще одного хорошего исполнителя, спасибо!


 Рад что тебе понравилось  :Wink:  С мужским вокалом у него ещё *Hometown*)

Дейстаительно в ней есть что-то от Madder Mortem - Armour, а ещё от "второй волны" готик рока  :Cool:

----------


## Bear20121

> да-да-да, это же его композиция из Silent Hill, я от нее давно без ума, не знала только названия исполнителя... супер!!!


 В ней поёт, приглашенная Акирой для сотрудничества, *Mary Elizabeth McGlynn* (как впрочем и ещё в куче песен, таких как: Tender Sugar, Your Rain, Waiting For You, Letter - From The Lost Days и т.д)




> Silent Hill - это потрясающая история, вникая в которую понимаешь смысл слова "Сожаление".


 Amen!

----------


## Римма

> Ты не поверишь, но это мой любимый альбом у них, а композицию "Пресная Вода" я даже играл на гитаре


 Я ее переводила как "Сладкая вода", но не суть важно...
Блин. Как же здорово, что ты тоже любишь этот альбом, он для меня культовый, весь, от первой до последней песни...  :Smile: 
*безмерно радуется, как всегда, когда находит кого-то, для кого важно то же, что и для меня*




> Рад что тебе понравилось  С мужским вокалом у него ещё *Hometown*)


 Спасибо тебе за совет, найду ее и послушаю!  :Smile:

----------


## Bear20121

> Я ее переводила как "Сладкая вода", но не суть важно...


 "Пресно-сладкая вода", как компромис  :Wink: 




> Блин. Как же здорово, что ты тоже любишь этот альбом, он для меня культовый, весь, от первой до последней песни...  *безмерно радуется, как всегда, когда находит кого-то, для кого важно то же, что и для меня*


  Взаимно! 




> Спасибо тебе за совет, найду ее и послушаю!


 На здоровье!

----------


## Римма

to Bear20121

Мяв! =)
порылась в архивах и нашла свое старое... 10-тилетней давности... это не рассказ наверное, а просто впечатления от альбома или вольный обрывочный перевод... нет, на перевод не тянет, просто куски впечатлений. 

http://ifolder.ru/23621125

----------


## Гражданин

Type O Negative- Bloody kisses
Одна из любимых композиций у моей любимой группы

----------


## Bear20121

Akira Yamaoka - Nightmarish Waltz

*2 Римма*

=^_^=
Спасибо! я скачал Lake.docx, но прочту только завтра, а то глазки уже слипаются...

Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Римма

Спокойной!  :Wink:

----------


## Bear20121

The Sisters of Mercy - No Time To Cry
The Sisters of Mercy - Nine While Nine

*Римма,*  думаю тебе понравится вокал ;3

p.s. Lake.docx - симбиоз очарования и меланхолии! _«О голубом цветке, что цветёт без тебя. Я ломаюсь, я ищу, но не нахожу тебя... Там сладкие воды и омела напоминают мне тебя, и всё дышит тобой... Голубой цветок распускается без тебя... »_

----------


## Римма

Bear20121,

В версии Cradle of Filth мне эта песня - No Time To Cry - нравится больше  :Smile:  динамичнее и эмоциональнее, на мой вкус  :Smile:  очень люблю ее.

Спасибо за теплый отзыв...  :Smile: 

***

ГрОб - "Небо как кофе"

Ведь никто не возвратился оттуда
                       Объяснить нам наш щенячий отчаянный свет... (с)

----------


## Bear20121

*Римма,* 

В версии "грязнулек" я её впервые и услышал, но со временем, оригинал стал ближе к сердцу 



***

О, Летов! Великий русский филосов "от панка" 

***

W. A. Mozart - III. Sequenz No. 6. Lacrimosa

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsALn...1&feature=fvwp

----------


## Nord

Clint Mansell - The Wrestler

----------


## Bear20121

The Gathering - Marooned

----------


## Гражданин

Comatose Vigil- Suicide Grotesque
любителям депрессивного дума

----------


## Bear20121

*Portishead - Roads*  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Римма

Пикник - Навуходоносор

Земля - приют на миг, а жизнь - чудесный вздор... (с)

----------


## Римма

Rudi Arapahoe - Conversation Piece
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enGiNcxmZOg

абсолютный релакс

----------


## Bear20121

*Rudi Arapahoe - Conversation Piece* - чудесный эмбиент! 

А я вот "убиваюсь" по трип-хопу: *Halou - Present Tense* ; *Portishead - Roads*
Тоже расслабляет

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Гражданская Оборона-мне насрать на мое лицо.Вот уж песня в тему)))

----------


## Kali-Ma

Ангел Небес. Один патрон.

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/818491/

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Александра Лосева - что ты сделал с моим сном
http://emusic.md/?string=%C0%EB%E5%E...EE%F1%E5%E2%E0

----------


## Гражданин

Dead Can Dance - Summoning Of The Muse
Возлюбил их творчество моментально

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOBiq...eature=related

----------


## Римма

Коридор - В открытое небо

***

Там, на песке, я возьму твою грусть
и отпущу совсем
в открытое небо...

----------


## Каин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8VuUv4hwEo

----------


## Римма

Дидье Маруани - Космическая Опера часть 3

----------


## Bear20121

*Dark Sanctuary - Summoning Of The Muse*: A Tribute To Dead Can Dance

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpcYmruig-g

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdd7...eature=related

----------


## Гражданин

Paradise Lost- Xavier

----------


## смертник

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBOu4jyFy64

----------


## Каин

> Paradise Lost- Xavier


 Вот эта, у них, я думаю посильнее будет вещь http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17iVSVW432M

----------


## Bear20121

Clan of Xymox - No Human Can Drown

А у парадайсов ранние работы ничётак  :Smile:

----------


## Римма

БекХан - Дождь

----------


## Bear20121

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Smge...eature=related

----------


## Kali-Ma

Ундервуд. Ангелы и аэропланы.
http://music.yandex.ru/#/track/2213230/album/219581

----------


## Гражданин

> Clan of Xymox - No Human Can Drown
> 
> А у парадайсов ранние работы ничётак


 О, Clan of Xymox одна из моих любимых групп, особенно песня Back Door.
У парадайзов тоже котирую ранние альбомы, Gothic, Icon, Draconian Times/

Сейчас играет Funeral- When light will dawn. Отличный funeral doom.

----------


## Bear20121

> О, Clan of Xymox одна из моих любимых групп, особенно песня Back Door.
> У парадайзов тоже котирую ранние альбомы, Gothic, Icon, Draconian Times/
> 
> Сейчас играет Funeral- When light will dawn. Отличный funeral doom.


 У тебя отличный музыкальный вкус 


Сейчас играет:  Saturnus - All Alone

----------


## Nord

Skunk Anansie - You'll Follow Me Down / 1999 Post Orgasmic Chill

----------


## Nord

Skunk Anansie - God Loves Only You / 2010 Wonderlustre

О-о-о-о-о, старички-то еще очень даже умеют и могут... Сейчас только нашел новье от Skunk Anansie. Строго рекомендую вывернуть звук на максимум и...

----------


## Гражданин

> если кто то юзает ластфм, можно было бы друг друга перефрендить и всё такое, начну с себя http://www.last.fm/user/chibibyte


 У меня друг там зареган. Ну инвайтил меня. Я вроде как начал регаться, но сфэйлил в моменте когда прога анализировала мою муз.библиотеку на харде. А вроде как можно сделать единожды. Дальше было влом что-то делать в этом направлении. А так ресурс хорош и полезен.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Песня по тематике форума)
Пикник. Влюбленный вампир.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2iZ9...eature=related

а, и еще самодельный клип там (не мой))

----------


## evalia

screaming lights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy_pr4Vrk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeFG8_AGEI0

----------


## Nord

Tiamat - Whatever That Hurts / 1994 Wildhoney

----------


## Nord

Wildhoney вообще надо слушать целиком... вот уж точно не ту музыку назвали трансом.

Tiamat - Cold Seed / 1997 A Deeper Kind of Slumber

----------


## Nord

Tiamat - Brighter Than The Sun / 1997 Skeleton Skeletron

И на закуску жизнеутверждающая:

Tiamat - Via Dolorosa / 2008 Amanethes

Тяни меня вниз и закуй в цепи

Это не то, чем кажется
Это не сладкий сон
Это никакая не загадка
Это просто еще одно воскресенье

Я умираю в одиночестве
На Via Dolorosa
Я один несу свою ношу
По Via Dolorosa
Меня тащит вниз камень
По Via Dolorosa
Я один несу свою ношу
По Via Dolorosa

Это не высший разум
Это не план одного из них
Это не религиозный путь
Это просто еще одно воскресенье

Эти шведы не разучились доходчиво объяснять туманные вещи.

----------


## Nord

The Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up

----------


## Kali-Ma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M1FUa4hWJI

Shocking Blue - Daemon Lover

----------


## Selbstmord

Играет альбом группы Sterbend - Dwelling Lifeless (2006)

----------


## Nord

Сплин - Письмо / 2009 Сигнал из космоса

----------


## Римма

Ясвена - Игры

----------


## Nord

Город 312 - Раскаленное солнце / 2007 Обернись

----------


## fuсka rolla

autechre- 9010171-121
это что-то вроде aphex twin, только не так шизофринично )

----------


## Sunset

Draconian - No greater sorrow

----------


## Nord

The Damage Manual - Denial (Defragmentation) / Damaged: The Remixes

----------


## Рогоносец

Домой. Янка Дягилева.

----------


## Nord

Инь-Ян - Камикадзе / 2010 Инь-Ян

----------


## Nord

Worm - Sense Of Soul / Notes From Thee Real Underground #5 Vol. 1

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Вельвет- Прости.О,доступ появился!)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Торба-на-Круче НЕБО В ОБЛАКАХ

----------


## Nord

Tricky - For Real / 1999 Juxtapose

----------


## Nord

Vanessa Mae - Pasha / 2001 Subject To Change

----------


## Nord

Black Strobe - I'm a Man  / Rock-n-Rolla original soundtrack

----------


## Римма

Bruthal - Smells like teen spirit (жуткий кавер Nirvana)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Гражданская Оборона РУССКОЕ ПОЛЕ ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТОВ-конкретно крышу сносит!!!

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Янка Дягилева ВЫШЕ НОГИ ОТ ЗЕМЛИ

----------


## Nord

Lamb - Gabriel / 2001 What Sound

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Вельвет Я хочу быть живой

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Lamb - Gabriel / 2001 What Sound


 о. крутизна! )
loess-2nd twelve сейчас

----------


## Indigo

Ванесса Мэй - Арабская девушка

----------


## Свобода 22

Yes - Owner Of A Lonely Heart

----------


## Sunset

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW9UHJVMbsY

----------


## Hitorimono

Theeracha Raiva - Pau Glub Bahn

----------


## Римма

Balmorhea - If You Only Knew The Rain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0L7Lbewqnw

влюбилась в эту группу)) чудесный инструментал....

----------


## Nord

Rob Dougan - Nothing At All / 2001 Furious Angels

----------


## fuсka rolla

http://soullive.ru/archives/3140 
с 21:00 до 22:00 каждую пятницу на радио SOULLIVE.RU для Вас играет – DJ Masha Show
хе. знакомая моя просто  ) что бы и не поддержать мне)

----------


## Рогоносец

Нифига щас не играет  :Big Grin:

----------


## fuсka rolla

так включи радио-то по ссылке. поддержим девочку. волнуется же)))))

----------


## Рогоносец

> так включи радио-то по ссылке. поддержим девочку. волнуется же)))))


  - а я думал она опытная...
Ща включим...

----------


## fuсka rolla

да не. года два максимум играет. 
лажу играет ) 
захотелось приятное сделать )

----------


## Римма

Ольга Арефьева и гр. Ковчег - "Дорога в рай"

 Так любят джаз, так любят вино,
            Так воплощают содержание снов,
             Так встают на ступени, ведущие в рай,
             Так живут все, кто умрёт всё равно.

        Так вынимают гвоздь из стены,
        Так ждут удара со стороны спины,
        Так выходят из дома, собравшись в рай,
        Так идут на войну, так идут с войны.

----------


## Nord

Drowning Pool - Bodies / 2001 Sinner

----------


## Римма

Balmorhea - Truth

----------


## Nord

T.U.L.P. - Make You Unhappy / A Tribute To Nirvana

----------


## Nord

Ну и раз уж вспомнил про Make you unhappy... это: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIZ0c9iOk6A

Спокойного сна!

----------


## Римма

http://ifolder.ru/25214105

небольшая подборка любимых в последнее время треков  :Smile:  в основном Balmorhea ну и по мелочи.

----------


## mertvec

Kreator - impossible brutality.mp3

----------


## Ivan Govnov

ROME-La rose et la ache такое себе танго от дарк-фолковой групы...

----------


## fuсka rolla

lamb- what sound. вторую неделю эту группу слушаю ) 
не могу поверить, что только ни давно их для себя открыл, т.к. английский трип-хоп слушаю уже лет 7

----------


## mertvec

Slayer - Bloodline. \m/

----------


## Римма

Lisa Gerrard + Patrick Cassidy - Salem's Lot Aria

----------


## fuсka rolla

pulsewave, тебе, кажется электроника хорошая нравится, верно?
радио нашел одно. Вернее сервер радио shoutcast. Там в разделе downtempo две крутые радиостанции:181fm и limbik frequencies.   http://www.shoutcast.com/radio/Downtempo 
Они даже пустоту не оставляют между треками- сводят. айдиэм слева найдешь в меню

----------


## mertvec



----------


## mertvec



----------


## Nord

Sam B - Who Do You Voodoo, Bitch / Dead Island Sountrack

----------


## Римма

Wolfsblood - "voluspa"

стиль вроде обозначен как "ритуальный неофолк"

----------


## Nord

The Stooges - I Wanna Be Your Dog / 1969 The Stooges

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Какой-то друм энд басс 2008 года.только сейчас вспомнила где я её слышала.это же Катя Чехова без слов)Дурацкие воспоминания,музыка нравится..

----------


## Гражданин

Resident Evil 3 (Game OST) - Free from fear

----------


## fuсka rolla

Amon Tobin какой-то трек.

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4Bxi...eature=related

----------


## Nord

Red Snapper - Snapper / 1995 Reeled and Skinned

----------


## Nord

Paradise lost - I am nothing / 2001 Believe in Nothing

----------


## Римма

Hybryds - "The Beast"

----------


## Nord

Coco Steel & Lovebomb - Yachts

----------


## Nord

Jung Jai II - A Prayer / Wonderful Days (Sky Blue) Soundtrack

И еще вот эта:

Kim Won II - Mar's Theme / Wonderful Days (Sky Blue) Soundtrack

А вообще, кто не смотрел это аниме - советую. Меня, далеко не любителя аниме, эта лента совершенно очаровала.

----------


## Гражданин

Carnivore - Male Supremacy

----------


## Nord

Mists Of Poveglia - Moments After A Final Embrace / Soundscapes Of the Glorious North


Венецианские маски, венецианские зеркала, венецианские каналы… Всё это ассоциируется у нас с чем-то загадочным, красивым, мистическим и таинственным…Связанным с, пожалуй, самым странным, необычным и красивым городом мира – Венецией. Но мало кто знает о маленьком венецианском острове Повелья, который хранит за своей зловещей маской неприступности загадки куда более странные и неразгаданные, чем чудеса венецианских зеркал…
Повелья (Poveglia) - небольшой остров, расположенный в венецианской Лагуне, северная Италия. Маленький канал делит остров на две части. Остров необитаем, охраняется морским патрулем полиции. Его красота и живописная природа резко контрастируют с его подлинной, страшной сутью. Но… всё по порядку.

История.
Первые ссылки в исторических хрониках датированы 421 годом н.э., когда люди из Падуи и Эст сбежали на остров, чтобы не стать жертвами варварских вторжений после падения Римской империи, когда город Падуя был разрушен и разворован королем готов Тотилой. На маленьком изолированном острове беженцы нашли надежное пристанище. В 9-ом столетии остров начал сильно населяться, и в следующих столетиях его важность выросла.
В 1379 Венеция попала под обстрел от флота Генуи в ходе войны Венецианской и Генуэзской республик за влияние на Адриатике; люди, живущие на острове Повелья, были перемещены на остров Джудекка, и венецианское правительство основало на острове постоянное укрепление, названное "Восьмиугольник", который сегодня все еще можно наблюдать с соседних берегов. Остров оставался необитаемым, пока в 1527 дож не предложил остров монахам-камальдолийцам, но они почему-то отклоняли предложение, хотя земля предлагалась им чуть ли ни даром.

Незаселяемый остров
В 1661 г. потомкам жителей острова, живших в 9м веке, предложили восстановить их деревню на острове, но и они в свою очередь почему-то отказались сделать это.  На протяжении многих лет было предпринято еще несколько попыток продать остров, но никто не хотел на нем селиться ни за какую цену.
Долгое время остров хранил таинственное молчание, и его земля оставалась безлюдной и пустынной.
В 1777 г. остров стал контрольно-пропускным пунктом для товарных и пассажирских морских судов. В 1793 было зафиксировано несколько случаев чумы на двух судах, и остров был преобразован во временную станцию заключения для переносчиков опасной болезни. Роль чумного лазарета стала постоянной для острова в 1805 во время правления Наполеона Бонапарта. В 1814 лазарет был закрыт.
Надо заметить, что роль последнего пристанища для смертельно больных людей остров играл не первый раз. Еще во времена Римской империи на остров Повелья тысячами свозились больные чумой люди, и, оставляя их умирать от болезни и голода, создавали некое подобие изолятора.

Последнее пристанище или хождение по трупам
Когда Бубонная чума пожирала Италию в 1576 году, распространяя по улицам города на воде ужасное зловоние тысяч гниющих трупов, которые некуда было девать, вновь вспомнили о Повелье и ее скорбной миссии, которую она выполняла несколько сот лет назад. Поскольку болезнь набирала обороты, было принято радикальное решение свозить на остров не только трупы, но еще живых жертв Черной смерти, и просто тех, кто проявлял признаки начинающейся болезни. Еще живые люди, включая детей и младенцев, были взяты на остров и брошены в ямы вместе с  гниющими трупами, где их оставили умереть в муках или сжигали заживо на огромных кострах. Таким жестоким образом стремились прекратить распространение болезни и защитить еще здоровых венецианцев.  Более 160 000 замученных душ были избавлены от жизни во время Черной смерти.
Говорят, что почва на острове Повелья давно смешалась с пеплом и прахом, и целый слой острова по сути состоит из останков человеческих тел. Рыбаки стараются избегать окрестностей острова, так как до сих пор в сетях можно обнаружить обугленные и отполированные морскими волнами человеческие кости.
Повелья использовалась Наполеоном Бонапартом, чтобы прятать оружие во время войны Третьей коалиции (1805г.) с Австрийской Империей. Он выбрал это место потому, что остров был маленьким и невзрачным клочком суши, не вызывающим какие-либо подозрения. Вопреки его надеждам  остров пережил несколько мелких сражений, так как информация о спрятанном тут французском оружии так или иначе просачивалась в стан врага.

Мистика в ХХ веке
В ХХ столетии остров снова использовался в качестве карантинной станции, но в 1922, существующие здания были преобразованы в дом для душевнобольных. По другой версии изначально в помещениях находился дом престарелых, и именно в это время была построена великолепная колокольня, и лишь позднее здания были преобразованы в сумасшедший дом, в который иногда попадали и совершенно психически здоровые люди – враги фашистского режима Муссолини.  
Главный врач психиатрической клиники, из желания утолить свое честолюбие (или садистские наклонности), проводил эксперименты над пациентами.  В то время только набирали обороты новые методы работы и лечения психических болезней, в том числе и лечение с использованием хирургии, и он решил сделать себе имя, экспериментируя на своих  пациентах, применяя новые и пока не до конца изученные методы, которые кроме того были и крайне жестокими. Так, в арсенал докторов для выполнения лоботомии[1] входили ручная дрель, долото и молотки. Думаю, уточнять, что все операции на черепе и головном мозге проходили без наркоза, не стоит.
Вскоре после открытия клиники  пациенты стали рассказывать о том, что слышат шепот, эхом отражающийся от стен больницы, стоны, плач. Некоторые видели на территории острова людей, которые словно возникали из ниоткуда и, охваченные пламенем, сгорали прямо на глазах. Но их рассказы, естественно, никто не принимал всерьез – мало ли что видят или слышат какие-то там психи. Однако в скором времени и персонал клиники, и главный врач стали наблюдать тоже самое -  голоса и тени умерших в мучениях жертв чумы не давали никому покоя. Через несколько лет сам врач погиб на острове при странных обстоятельствах. По одной из версий он без всякой причины совершил суицид, сбросившись с  башни-колокольни. По другой версии, его сбросили вниз его же собственные пациенты, которые больше не могли терпеть над собой издевательств. Но одна из медсестер, ставшая случайным свидетелем события, утверждала, что после падения врач еще был жив, и умер  он не от падения, а от странного белого тумана, который поднялся от земли, и, войдя в тело несчастного, лишил его жизни.
Известно по слухам, что его тело  заложили кирпичом в стене той самой колокольни, и по ночам до сих пор можно слышать через залив звон колокола, в который как будто звонит дух убитого врача.
Больница «продержалась» до 1968 г., и остров, используемый  в том числе и для сельского хозяйства, был полностью оставлен.
Остров закрыт для туристов, и его пепельные пляжи остаются пустынными. Большинство лодок отказываются заплывать на территорию смертельного острова. Единственные суда, которые можно видеть у берегов – это полицейские катера, патрулирующие территорию острова непонятно зачем и охраняющие непонятно от кого… Или непонятно, что.

Остров Poveglia. Истории очевидцев.
Но находятся смельчаки, чья жажда адреналина сильнее страха и перед земными, и перед призрачными стражами острова. Все, кто высаживались на его берега, рассказывают примерно одно и то же: все время нахождения на берегу сопровождается тяжелым ощущением того, что за тобой следят, перерастающим дальше в необъяснимое и невыносимое желание сбежать. Некоторые рассказывали о наблюдении на острове движущихся теней, кто-то слышал крики, голоса. Рыбаки, промышляющие в зоне видимости острова, говорят о таинственных огнях в небе над ним.
 В середине ХХ века одна семья искала разрешение посетить остров, надеясь купить его дешево и построить загородный дом. Семья уехала прежде, чем закончилась ночь, и отказалась прокомментировать причину своего внезапного отъезда; единственный известный факт - то, что лицо их дочери было разорвано "чем-то" и нуждалось в наложении  двадцати швов.

----------


## Nord

В начале 2007 года несколько отчаянных американцев предприняли попытку путешествия на остров, о чем рассказали в своем блоге на сайте «Май спейс». Вот их рассказ.
«Когда мы подплывали к страшному острову, мы все молчали. <…> Холод пополз по спине каждого кто стоял там, глядя на это место. Молчание нарушил голос моего приятелеля:
"Чувак, мой сотовый телефон просто выключен!"
И он не лгал. Как только мы приблизились к острову, все наши мобильные телефоны отключились. Я не говорю о том, что не было приема, я честно говорю, что сам телефон был отключен, и не включался обратно.
Было ощущение, что мы прошли через невидимое энергетическое поле, потому что все телефоны выключились в одно и то же самое время.
К этому времени мы были почти на острове. Когда мы подплывали к узкой пристани, мы заметили несколько небольших ступенек лестницы, которые мы могли бы использовать как причал  и выйти на остров. Водитель лодки медленно причалил к  лестнице, и выключил мотор.
Теперь я должен сказать, что у меня было несколько очень страшных переживаний в моей жизни, и я был достаточно хладнокровным при посещении подобных мест, но Poveglia был определенно островом, на котором словно чувствуется зло. Обычно, когда вы идете в дом с привидениями, кладбища и т.д. вы обычно чувствуете, что кто-то или что-то смотрит на тебя и ощущения эти в целом не доставляют комфорта. Но ощущения на этом острове были нечто большим. "Мы должны чувствовать себя так, словно прямо сейчас находимся в самом аду!"- так я себя чувствовал. Но так как мы были настроены решительно, мы отмели эти чувства в сторону и спрыгнули на остров, чтобы начать исследование.
К этому времени водитель нашей лодки, который, напоминаю вам, не имел знания или опыта работы в этом месте, не мог контролировать свое поведение. Он продолжал кричать нам: "Скорее! Мы скоро отплываем! Хорошо?".  <…> Помните, что ни один из наших сотовых телефонов мы не могли даже включить в этот момент. Поэтому я предложил, чтобы  один или все из нас находились рядом с лодкой, если этот парень попытается оставить нас.
Остров был очень темным. Единственным источником света была полная луна над нами, и вспышки фотоаппарата, когда мы делали фотографии. У троих из нас были фотокамеры. Остров пугающе молчал ... ни птиц, ни сверчков, ни животных, ничего. Эта тишина была почти нереальна.
Прожектор на носу лодки лихорадочно блестел над нами, кидая свет на все здания перед нами. Мы могли бы сказать, что хозяин лодки был очень напуган.
Мы подошли к двери главного здания и сделали несколько снимков. Вспышкой осветилась огромная комната, полная мусора по всему полу.

Мы бродили вокруг передней части здания, делая фотографии как туристы, в течение приблизительно 10 минут. Кто-то предложил нам зайти внутрь здания, но двери и окна были чем-то закрыты. Мы продолжили съемки зданий и зловещей колокольни.

"Aaaaaaaaa!"
Самый страшный крик, который я когда-либо слышал в своей жизни, пронзил тишину, как нож. Все мы замерли. В этот момент мы думали, что мы только что слышали. Мы все посмотрели друг на друга, ошеломленные. Прежде, чем мы могли бы даже говорить о том, что мы только что слышали, весь остров разразился криком.  
Водитель нашей лодки был вне себя. Все мы отчаянно прыгнул на борт лодки. Водитель не смог сразу же завести лодку, и все мы были точно сами не в себе. Наконец, двигатель завелся, и мы быстро оторвались от острова. Крики еще продолжались, это звучало так, словно крик был вокруг нас, словно мы были внутри этого крика, этого душераздирающего голоса. Тогда, как только мы отплыли от острова, начали звонить колокола. Это испугало нас даже больше, потому что колокола в  башне уже давно нет! Это был увезен после того, как остров закрыли.
Как только мы отплыли от острова, таинственным образом все наши мобильные телефоны включились снова. Мы как сумасшедшие говорили между собой на лодке по дороге домой о том, что мы пережили. Второго мы вернулись в наш дом в Виченце и сразу взялись за дело, чтобы получить наши фотографии  и рассказать всем свою историю.
Мы снимали просто для того, чтобы потом показать остров нашим друзьям, но мы поймали что-то в одной из фотографий. Как только я изучил фотографии, я заметил, что мы сняли призрак на камеру! Не шар или отражающие частицы пыли, но фактически силуэт человека, который не стоял там, когда мы делали эту фотографию! Я показал фотографии трем различным профессиональным фотографам, и они не могли объяснить, что это. 

В любом случае, после того как мы покинули остров, с некоторыми из нас стали происходить странные вещи, когда мы были дома. Как будто что-то за нами последовало с того острова. Некоторым из нас просто было не по себе все время, и некоторые из нас мучились безумными ночными кошмарами, а другие отчетливо слышали звук падающих капель в своих домах. Когда они исследовали свои трубы, то не обнаружили ни капли утечки ни в одном месте. И это случилось не с одним  человеком не в одном доме той же ночью.
В целом, я думаю, Poveglia выходит за рамки просто "острова с привидениями", и истинное зло живет на этом острове. Жаль, что мы были там только около двадцати минут. Я бы определенно захотел туда вернуться в следующий раз, но немного более подготовленным. У нас не было фонариков, оборудования и т.д. были с нами только камеры.
Это одна из моих жизненных целей, чтобы вернуться туда для дальнейшего расследования. У меня есть намного больше фотографий, но я не мог найти их в этот вечер».

Источник: http://my-dear-majesty.livejournal.com/5590.html


...а вы говорите: Silent Hill...

----------


## Nord

Зло я вижу как печальное недоразумение, как не понятая вовремя и правильно ситуация, как заблудившаяся и не нашедшая выхода сила, поэтому зло не вызывает у меня ни раздражения, ни ненависти. Зло вызывает у меня только сожаление...

I Am The Architect - Walk In Regret / 2010 Gate

----------


## Nord

...поэтому я никогда не делаю ничего, что могло бы привести меня к сожалению. Даже если это совсем, совсем, совсем неправильно.

The Best Pessimist - Walking With Happiness / 2009 I Just Want To Be Your Everything

----------


## mertvec

АААААААААААААААаааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!11111одино  динoneoneone \m/

ЗЫ:
- Давайте же выпьем за рудокопов!
- Почему за них?!
- Они копают МЕТААААААААЛЛ!!!!
- МЕТААААААААЛЛ!!! Выпьем.

- Давайте теперь выпьем за сталеваров!
- А почему за них?
- Они выплавляют МЕТАААААААЛЛЛЛЛЛ!!!
- МЕТАААААААААЛЛЛЛ!!! Выпьем и за них.

- Давайте теперь выпьем за карася.
- А рыбка-то тут при чем? 0о
- А он икру МЕТАААААААААААЛЛЛЛЛ!!!
- ...

----------


## fuсka rolla

о, да! фива рэй! открыл их для себя месяцев 5 назад. у нее, кстати, лицо очень красивое. По-моему. И взгляд, как будто героин снова в моду вошел

----------


## Nek

Оргазм Нострадамуса - Раздражение аморала.

----------


## fuсka rolla

знаком. шведы, вообще, очень хорошо в разные трип-хопы вписались. 
блин, обломал ты меня сильно с девочкой- думал, что она и есть вокалист(
Я по фоткам сравнивал- похожа....

----------


## fuсka rolla

порадовал клип. Добрый очень )



и этот.

----------


## Римма

Poets Of The Fall - Where Do We Draw The Line

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTXVMGbpVRw

----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## fuсka rolla

afx- Lisbon acid

----------


## Гражданин

Julie Cruise - Falling

----------


## Nord

Lady Gaga - Alejandro / 2009 The Fame Monster

----------


## mertvec



----------


## stre10k

Sigur Ros

----------


## Nord

Би-2 - Мой рок-н-ролл / 2001 Мяу кисс ми

----------


## Nord

David Usher - Black Black Heart / 2001 Morning Orbit

----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## fuсka rolla

biohazard ушел у меня лет 10 назад. Но понастальгирую. Спасибо, Кубик, что напомнил. Вся их группа похожа на команду регбистов- габаритные дядьки.

----------


## Игорёк

kubik, вот под что ты колбасишься под своими эйфоретиками.. жесть). 

Вчера закачал в машину украинскую группу Nikita. Есть несколько хороших перен. В частности зацепил один ремикс, причем качнул его случайно, и теперь (дома) не могу найти.

----------


## кошка

> kubik, вот под что ты колбасишься под своими эйфоретиками.. жесть). 
> 
> Вчера закачал в машину украинскую группу Nikita. Есть несколько хороших перен. В частности зацепил один ремикс, причем качнул его случайно, и теперь (дома) не могу найти.


 хахах)) видела клипы...мда..ну пара песенок действительно мелодиченькие такие. вообще в Украине гораздо лояльнее общество к пошлятине. там даже просто девушки одеваются так, как у нас разве что шалавы. Но возможно такая тенденция во многих южных странах прослеживается..)

----------


## Игорёк

Ну а красивым девченкам чтоб не раздеваться-то ? Они прутся от себя, наслаждаются от того что их видят другие люди. Так и надо жить, в молодости покрайней мере. 
Клипы я сморел, но дело не в них. Там есть именно такие музыкальные приемы, которые мне нравятся. Вообще второй день слушаю песню "зайчик", вчера в машине на повторе стояла, сейчас дома на компе)

----------


## Nord

Suzanne Vega - Blood Makes Noise / The Best Of Suzanne Vega - Tried And True

И еще рекомендую как минимум "In Liverpool"

----------


## mertvec



----------


## Dione

Bjork - Cocoon

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Bjork - Cocoon


 ДА!

----------


## Игорёк

> Bjork - Cocoon


 Ну и трэш.

----------


## Гражданин

Type o Negative - red water (christmas mourning)

----------


## Каин

> Bjork - Cocoon


 


> ДА!


 Как подобная хрень может нравится?! Это разве музыка? Это извращение.
Не, ну если только как клип, без клипа это будет отстоем.

----------


## Nord

Blur - Song 2 / 1997 Blur

----------


## Игорёк

Ерунда какая-то.. хотя под эйфоретиками думаю в тему)

----------


## Гражданин

Apparat - Goodbye

----------


## fuсka rolla

Понравилась группа. Недавно по ShoutCast-у услышал и скачал

----------


## mertvec



----------


## Гражданин

Я почему-то почти уверен,что большинство из того,что тут рамещают другие пользователи так и не слушают)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я только иногда смотрю то, что здесь размещается. Ориентируюсь по названию, как правило. Н-р: Муцараева Я не смотрел, но знаю о нем, А байохэзэрд- посмотрел ) И так по всем ссылкам.

----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## Гражданин

Type O Negative - Everthing I Love Is Dead

----------


## littleF

The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Guano Apes - Pretty In Scarlet 

Снова сюда попала...

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP9zC3hPG68

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2clGv...feature=fvwrel

----------


## Nord

Yello - Vertical Vision / 2009 Touch Yello

----------


## Nord

Сектор Газа - Ночь страха / 2000 Восставший из ада

----------


## Nord

Monster Magnet - Look To Your Orb For The Warning / 1995 Dopes To Infinity

----------


## Nord

Tomandandy - Resident Evil Suite / Resident Evil: Afterlife

----------


## Тимо

Phace & Misanthrop - Neosignal vol1(2010) [Neurofunk]

----------


## виктор

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dPS-EHl-FE

----------


## XoMKa

Powerman 5000 - Under the Milky Way

----------


## Гражданин

who gives a fuck

----------


## Nord

Apoptygma Berzerk - Unicorn (Hocico Remix) / 2004 Unicorn

----------


## Nord

Skinny Puppy - Goneja / 2004 The Greater Wrong Of The Right

----------


## Nord

A Perfect Circle - Judith / Underworld Soundtrack

----------


## Nord

Ну и, прошу прощения за сегодняшнюю несдержанность - еще вот:

Morcheeba - Big Calm / 1998 Big Calm

----------


## Nord

Игорь Растеряев - Русская дорога / 2011 Русская дорога

----------


## XoMKa

The Prodigy - Brainstorm

----------


## Bear20121

Rome 'Swords To Rust - Hearts To Dust'

----------


## Nord

Heavy Rain Soundtrack - Main Theme

----------


## Тимо

Noisia & Phace - Levitation

----------


## XoMKa

Глеб СамойлоFF & The MatriXX - Сердце и печень

----------


## Nord

Баста - Райские яблоки / OST "Высоцкий. Спасибо, что живой"

----------


## Nord

Florence + The Machine - No Light, No Light

----------


## Тимо

Unknown Error - Shadows

----------


## XoMKa

Cybrax Industries - E.O.D

----------


## XoMKa

Блондинка Ксю - Вместо жизни

----------


## Тимо

Phace & Misanthrop - Non Human (Original Mix)

----------


## Тимо

C.A.2K - Psychosis (Не Моли Небо)

----------


## Тимо

Pendulum - Witchcraft

----------


## Nord

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQHYDXpfuHM

----------


## виктор

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQHYDXpfuHM


 одна из любимейших мелодий
Вот подобная, прислушайтесь к музыке - вроде на какую-то известную мелодию похожа, не вспомнить на какую, вроде реквиема чего-то. Норд, Вы не в курсе случайно.

----------


## XoMKa

Gorrilaz - Fell good inc.

----------


## Тимо

Phace - Krunk Time

----------


## Тимо

Deadmau5 - Raise Your Weapon (Noisia Remix) [The Killabits Moombahcore Edit]

----------


## XoMKa

Powerman 5000 - Free



> Deadmau5 - Raise Your Weapon (Noisia Remix) [The Killabits Moombahcore Edit]


 :3

----------


## riogo



----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjsRf...ture=endscreen

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...ture=endscreen

----------


## XoMKa

кувалда, точно  :Big Grin:  все вспоминал как называется
из тойже оперы, бетономешалка  :Big Grin:

----------


## fuсka rolla

Неееееет! Блиин, бетономешалку вспомнили. Неееет.

----------


## Тимо

youtube.com/watch?v=QGwFAi33s9w

----------


## Тимо

youtube.com/watch?v=9TPGIk1cwC8

----------


## Тимо

youtube.com/watch?v=YtSsCbrvGAU

----------


## Тимо

youtube.com/watch?v=Kq3EZYyAMQ8

----------


## Тимо

Deadmau5 - Raise Your Weapon (Noisia Remix) [The Killabits Moombahcore Edit]

----------


## Гражданин

Type O Negative-Everything Dies

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEMhs...st&playnext=12

----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT69A...ture=endscreen

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=nMRewKC_N1k

----------


## XoMKa

Последние танки в париже - обратный билет

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/user/mmdanceg...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------


## XoMKa

ПТВП - Что такое счастье

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1njOM...eature=related

----------


## XoMKa

Агата Кристи - А мы не ангелы, парень

----------


## fuсka rolla

Мне очень стыдно, но играет вот это. 
Как водится, такое говно присылают друзья из питера. По-моему у всех друзья из питера присылают подобное говно )))))

----------


## fuсka rolla

Эту песню люблю очень.
Красивая.

----------


## Black Angel



----------


## XoMKa



----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkvZ0gbjvW0

----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOaKPbkJg-I

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGkYm...eature=related

----------


## fuсka rolla

Самая бесполезная тема. Еще и видео не комментируют )

----------


## Герда

> Самая бесполезная тема. Еще и видео не комментируют )


 Ну и не буду, раз бесполезная. И чего тут коментить-то? видио что-ли?)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Не сердись. Я ведь не на твой пост коммент писал, а в общем. Только заметил, что никто не комментирует текущее настроение. )

----------


## Error-Nature

Стигмата - Клуб самоубийц

----------


## Гражданин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJW1GQsN5oY

----------


## fuсka rolla

Самый новогодний трек. Больше мне подарить нечего Вам. 
Добра! =)

----------


## XoMKa



----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaZ7w...layer_embedded

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev9nC...eature=related

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RsYO...eature=related

----------


## fuсka rolla

У Toolа большинство клипов- хороши. Видел еще концерт у них один старый. Года 96-го. Тоже бодро отыграли.

----------


## XoMKa



----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O-c6...ture=fvwp&NR=1

----------


## Nord

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUaoStto4hU

----------


## Nord

http://www.24video.net/video/view/1177334

----------


## Nord

Lunatic Calm - Leave You Far Behind (Lunatics Roller Coaster Mix) / Music From And Inspired By The Motion Picture The Matrix

----------


## buster777

fdsfdsafasdasfgsgsdfadasdasdasggsdgdsfdadasd

----------


## Stas

Dead Can Dance - Fortune

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpUAs...eature=related

----------


## Stas

Dead Can Dance - The Arcane

----------


## Nord

ST1M - Звезда По Имени Солнце / КИНОпробы. Рэп-трибьют

----------


## Nord

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96--dYNEQmk

----------


## XoMKa



----------


## Nord

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS9SUmAyKWM

----------


## Stas

Tarja Turunen - Rivers Of Lust.

----------


## XoMKa



----------


## Stille

Мёртвые дельфины - Моногамия

----------


## fuсka rolla

mogwai прошел быстро мимо меня лет 7 назад. Неплохо играли.

----------


## StupidGirl

Хорошие треки вот отсюда: http://8tracks.com/mixes/sleep.
В данный момент: Benjamin Francis Leftwich's - Atlas hands.

----------


## Stille

Юлия Тузова - Легче

----------


## Nord

Агата Кристи - Легион

----------


## ИСА

Ария

----------


## Nord

Позитивчик сегодня: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U3RVdoCdxo

----------


## Black Angel



----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

вот тирсен, нехороший чел, спёр у вагнера вальс...(

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Mutemath – Control
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkzFrphch7w

----------


## Nord

Radiohead - Karma Police / 1997 OK Computer

----------


## Nord

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYKUeZQbMF0

----------


## виктор



----------


## Дмитрий_9

mixotic.net

----------


## Nord



----------


## виктор



----------


## Nord



----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

http://vk.com/search?c&#91;q]=%D0%BA%D0%...section]=audio

----------


## Nord



----------


## виктор



----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## XoMKa



----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## XoMKa



----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka



----------


## dukha

Flёur - тёплые коты

----------


## Nord

I Gotsta Get Paid - ZZ Top, 2012 Texicali

http://music.yandex.ru/#!/track/4250153/album/482279

----------


## Nord

C'est La Guerre - Teho Teardo, 2012 Diaz

http://music.yandex.ru/#!/track/4528923/album/511867

----------


## Nord

Scar on - Moremoney, 2010 Tricky

http://music.yandex.ru/#!/track/2192429/album/216968

----------


## Nord

Snapper - Red Snapper, 1995 Reeled and Skinned

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijOKsNYd3Vg

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ком же маль.

----------


## Гражданин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r3ywzL5uFc

----------


## RustyChain

Почеему так мало людей здесь слушают рок?

----------


## RustyChain



----------


## Дмитрий_9

Вот такое настроение...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rexz94B1MI

----------


## RustyChain

Всё разом не запускать - опасно для мозга!

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> Почеему так мало людей здесь слушают рок?


 я слушаю рок. а то что ты выложил здесь, это хрень какая-то

----------


## RustyChain

> я слушаю рок. а то что ты выложил здесь, это хрень какая-то


 Как скажешь. =) 
Назови пару групп из своего списка.

----------


## RustyChain



----------


## Пропавший без вести

> Как скажешь. =) 
> Назови пару групп из своего списка.


 аквариум, крематорий  :Smile:

----------


## RustyChain

> аквариум, крематорий


 Помнится, когда я читал этот пост последний раз он был гораздо больше. =)

Аквариум и крематорий не слушаю, а вот Алису, ДДТ, Агату, Кино переодически включаю.

----------


## Гражданин

> аквариум, крематорий


 «	
Тихо в лесу,
только не спит БГ,
Знает БГ, что Б он и Г, 
вот и не спит БГ	»
— Народное творчество

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> Помнится, когда я читал этот пост последний раз он был гораздо больше. =)
> 
> Аквариум и крематорий не слушаю, а вот Алису, ДДТ, Агату, Кино переодически включаю.


 вот видишь как я предугадал на счет бг и крема))

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> «	
> Тихо в лесу,
> только не спит БГ,
> Знает БГ, что Б он и Г, 
> вот и не спит БГ	»
> — Народное творчество


 уважаю фольклор

----------


## Kali-Ma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wjSaUXZ25w

"И как законченный поэт, уеду вдаль")

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wjSaUXZ25w
> 
> "И как законченный поэт, уеду вдаль")


 отстой))

----------


## Kali-Ma

А ну брысь с критикой субективного!)[/B]

----------


## RustyChain



----------


## Пропавший без вести

*RustyChain*, харош засирать эфир)) на самом деле всем по-барабану что мы рокеры

----------


## RustyChain

> *RustyChain*, харош засирать эфир)) ...


 Если не я, то кто же? =[

----------


## Гражданин

Как всавить видео с ютьюба

----------


## RustyChain

> Как всавить видео с ютьюба?


 Чуть выше окна, куда текст сообщения вводишь, есть панелька с кнопками. Там вторая справа - вставить видео. Клацаешь её и в появившуюся строку копируешь ссылку на видео.

----------


## Гражданин

> Чуть выше окна, куда текст сообщения вводишь, есть панелька с кнопками. Там вторая справа - вставить видео. Клацаешь её и в появившуюся строку копируешь ссылку на видео.


 У мня при быстром ответет и при расширенном режиме чуть выше того места, которое ты описал ничерта нету. Если бы была простая кнопка "вставить видео" я бы ее нашел. Странно...

----------


## RustyChain

> У мня при быстром ответет и при расширенном режиме чуть выше того места, которое ты описал ничерта нету. Если бы была простая кнопка "вставить видео" я бы ее нашел. Странно...


 Действительно странно. Тогда попробуй разместить ссылку на видео между этими тегами [video ] ... [/video ], авось прокатит. Только пробелы внутри и между квадратных скобок убрать надо.

----------


## Гражданин

Разобрался . надо ставить расширенный режим настройки сообщений, а не базовый ак у меня стоял.
Ниже годнота от меня.

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Lilianna

Mando Diao – Dance With Somebody

----------


## RustyChain



----------


## Гражданин



----------


## WICKED

SCOOTER - 4 A.M.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Minor Rain – Epic Storm

----------


## Stas

Flёur - рецессивный ген

----------


## KIMA

Гуф,Нагано.

----------


## Игорёк

> Гуф,Нагано.


 ))

----------


## KIMA

> ))


  :Smile:  Слушал?

----------


## Гражданин

На что я гожусь...
Живая пылинка, 
Я напрасно ищу свой млечный путь… 
Мучений картинка показывает мавзолей, лишь его суть… 
Мой ум вне границы… 
Я боюсь пустоты… 
Переворачиваю страницы, 
Но страницы пусты…
Блуждающая пылинка, 
Я не могу найти свой путь… 
Время просит безлико 
Ради чего, ради кого рискнуть… 
И мой ум вне границ… 
Я боюсь пустоты… 
Ради чего слёзы падают с ресниц… 
Скажи, зачем жить без мечты… 

Но мой Бог, кем я являюсь, 
Ведь ни на что я не гожусь… 
И в этом аду я понять пытаюсь, 
Чего ждут от нас, я себе признаюсь, 
Что больше не знаю, на что я гожусь 
Несомненно, ни на что совсем… 
Своим молчанием я не горжусь, 
Но если всё отвратительно всем… 

Горячая пылинка, 
Лихорадка одолела меня… 
Смеюсь без смеха – картинка, где ничего не делаю для себя… 
Мой ум вне границы… 
Я боюсь пустоты… 
Листаю страницы, 
Но страницы пусты…

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Великолепная Фармер
спасибо

----------


## Агата

So, I lost my head a while ago
But you seem to have done no better

We set fire in the snow
It ain't over, I'm not done

Some do magic and some do harm
I'm holding on, holding on
I'm holding on to a straw

Who is the Alpha? What is made of cloth?
How do you say you're sorry and there's nothing to be afraid of

Is it dark already? How light is a light?
Do you laugh while screaming? Is it cold outside?

One thing I know for certain
Oooh, I'm pretty sure
                                                                       IT AIN'T OVER, I'M NOT DONE

----------


## Гражданин

Я возвращаю твою любовь
Выйти из рамки. 
Моя подвешенная жизнь... 
Я мечтала о большем. 
Я видела очаг, 
Всех этих незнакомцев, 
Тебя среди них. 

Холст, 
Полотно, что сочится влагой, 
Синяки... 
Ты видел душу, 
Но я увидела, как ты 
Выбрал Гогена. 

И я возвращаю твою любовь, 
Вновь становлюсь очертаниями, 
Я возвращаю твою любовь — 
Это моё крайнее средство. 
Я возвращаю твою любовь, 
По меньшей мере — навсегда. 
Вновь становлюсь очертаниями 
«Обнажённой стоя». 

Выйти из рамки. 
Тесная жизнь 
Той, с кого заживо содрали кожу. 
Я поверила небылицам 
Возлюбленного смертного. 
Ты обманул меня. 

Ты... 
Ты позволил мне 
Опорочить себя. 
Я буду «Единственной» 
В тысячах глаз, 
Ню мэтра. 

И я возвращаю твою любовь, 
По меньшей мере — навсегда. 
Я возвращаю твою любовь, 
Моя — слишком тяжела. 
И я возвращаю твою любовь, 
Днём видно ясно: 
Её цвета поблекли, 
И я забираю свою любовь, 
Вновь становлюсь очертаниями 
Своего единственного мэтра — Эгона Шиле и...

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Агата

Гражданин, Фармер мне ближе, чем последний головастик от тебя =)

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Alien 3 - Suite from the Original Motion Picture


 Душевно. Недавно после посещения выставки Гигера пришлось ознакомить_ся со всеми 4-мя фильмами про Эльенов.

----------


## Гражданин

> Душевно. Недавно после посещения выставки Гигера пришлось ознакомить_ся со всеми 4-мя фильмами про Эльенов.


 Это ты где выставку Гигера посетил?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Это ты где выставку Гигера посетил?


 В подвале моцковцкаго планетария. Ну, там было скромненько, в основном широкоформатные распечатки. Но в целом приятное впечателние.

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Агата

baronessa - eula
nobody.one - the duck song
в клочья

----------


## Агата

Есть мнения, что песенка про Вирджинию Вулф (английская писательница, покончила жизнь самоубийством, утопилась), как и другие песенки этой же группы  - what the water gave me, never let me go

----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## Lilianna

Обе-Рек-Прошлогодняя трава.

----------


## RustyChain



----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## Агата

fuсka rolla, как красиво  :Smile:  
меня в последнее время на инструментальную (классическую, этническую) музыку тянет
дирижёры - это вообще отдельная песня. Мне нравится за ними наблюдать  :Smile:  Есть в нашей филармонии один - мега эмоциональный, он аж подпрыгивает, когда дирижирует, я его фанатка прям =) 

эти нравятся эмоциональностью

----------


## Агата

http://vk.com/audio?id=-36864501 первые 4 прям очень

----------


## Гражданин

Господи, не могу поверить,что нашел это:

----------


## Агата

I was looking for the breath of life, a little touch of a heavenly light,
but all the choirs in my head sang:"No, No, No"

----------


## June



----------


## Alexandr890

Оригами.

----------


## RustyChain



----------


## Дмитрий_9

радио Монте- карло 105.9 fm СПб

----------


## WittYaxx

Alina Orlova – Folkner

----------


## RustyChain



----------


## WittYaxx



----------


## WittYaxx



----------


## RustyChain

ЗЫ: Видеоряд не сммотреть, там вообще черти что творится. =) Онли мьюзик.

----------


## Хранитель тайн

Theodor Bastard - Epilog (Lost Song)

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Placebo - Blind

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Theodor Bastard - Epilog (Lost Song)


 Фёдор Сволочь вживую уж очень хорош. 

Тот же вокал в проекте условно-этнического направления:

----------


## WittYaxx



----------


## WittYaxx



----------


## WittYaxx



----------


## WittYaxx



----------


## КтоЗдесь

Dave Gahan внезапно
Все не могу понять, что же это напоминает, с чем перекликается. Ну, мы же слышали что-то подобное раньше?

----------


## RustyChain

Тоже клип дурацкий, а вот песня ...

----------


## Никто и ничто

Life is Pain – Negativity


mot&#246;rhead – be my baby

Nocturnal Depression – Autumn

----------


## PavelDizelMan

dj_Andrey_Balkonsky_-_EXCLUSIF_-108_on_Kiss_FM_23-09-2011

----------


## WICKED

SCOOTER -  I`M A RAVER,BABY

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Радио Рокс

----------


## Лазарус

Nocturnal Depression - Nostalgia

----------


## Nek

Оргазм Нострадамуса - Раздражение аморала

----------


## Rum

Сплин – Романс

----------


## Rum

Cradle Of Filth – Scorched Earth Erotica

----------


## Mopey

Rammstein - Mutter

----------


## Nikk

Мельница – Тебя ждала я

----------


## Troumn

Anti - Landscape In Minor

----------


## Вика

Kempel-мило

----------


## Вика

Снк- терновая кровь

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Placebo - twenty years

----------


## оригами

Little Dragon – Twice

----------


## Troumn

Happy Ending - ..

----------


## Nek

Дюна - Про Васю

----------


## jkiby

"Твин Пикс" - Саундтрек 


http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9472688

----------


## Лазарус

Moloch - illusion des winters

----------


## Troumn

Woods of Desolation - Darker Days

----------


## оригами

Alicia Keys – Un-Thinkable (I'm Ready)
Alicia Keys – Love Is Blind

----------


## Troumn

The Descent Of The Sun - Depressing Paths Through Fullmoon Forests (Sterbend Cover)

----------


## Troumn

Misanthropic Art - So Cold...

----------


## Troumn

Hypothermia - Del III

----------


## Troumn

Septic Mind - Обречен Грешить

----------


## pblcb

muse - i love you baby

----------


## Troumn

Antimatter - Another Face In A Window

----------


## pblcb

Lana del Rey - lolyta

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Люмен

----------


## Troumn

Ahab - Deliverance (Shouting at the Dead)

----------


## оригами

Neutralize – On My Own

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Слот  -  Кома

----------


## Lera Fly

Straight Line Stitch - Never See The Day

----------


## Croatoan

Hans Zimmer, Scorpions

----------


## Esphira

Омела - Дыхание Зимы

----------


## Lera Fly

Man the Conveyors - Discarded

----------


## Lera Fly

Korn - Somebody Someone  :Frown:

----------


## Troumn

Shape Of Despair - Angels Of Distress

----------


## оригами

Алла Пугачева – ЛЮБОВЬ

----------


## Troumn

Before The Rain - You... My Ruin

----------


## Troumn

Happy Days - Don't Go

----------


## Domenewood

kavabanga ft. kolibri – Ночь

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Ellie Goulding – Ellie Goulding - Lights (Eyes Remix)(Dubstep)


 Хорош дабстеп, качовый, плясовой.

----------


## Yrok25

Киборг - Голый Шар

----------


## Troumn

Frailty - The Doomed Halls of Damnation

----------


## Yrok25

A Perfect Circle - The Outsider(Apocalypse Mix)

----------


## Yrok25

Nine Inch Nails - The Day The World Went Away

----------


## YesOrNot

Мастер - Берегись

----------


## Troumn

Swallow the Sun - Falling World

----------


## Леонид

Dead Can Dance – The Host Of Seraphim

----------


## zatvornik

Биопсихоз - (((пой

----------


## Troumn

Year Of No Light - Traversee

----------


## Black Angel



----------


## Yrok25

Lacuna Coil - Trip the Darkness
Lacuna Coil - Humane

----------


## Мефистофель



----------


## natata

Сурганова - Д'арк

----------


## Mopey

Oomph! – Weisst du wie viel Sterne stehen

----------


## Mopey

multipass - завтра может никогда не наступить

----------


## Мефистофель

> multipass - завтра может никогда не наступить


 не слушай это. слушай кровосток и баха.

----------


## Mopey

Аль-Бус - завтра будет лучше

----------


## Ололошка

Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire

----------


## zatvornik

Skillet - Hero

----------


## Rum

> Мне жаль тех кто слушает рок.


 Мне жаль тех, кто устраивает срач из-за музыкальных вкусов и чьё мышление настолько узко, что просто не способно воспринимать что-то альтернативное тому, что обычно закачано в его плейлист. Каждый слушает то, что ему нравится, зачем устраивать полемику и кого-то оскорблять?

----------


## Rum

> классику в основном


 А если я слушаю и классику и рок, вам меня жаль наполовину что ли?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Конституция

Sigur Ros - Brennisteinn

----------


## Dementiy

Enya  :Smile:

----------


## Rum

Lacrimosa – Stumme Worte

----------


## mertvec



----------


## mertvec

> ... Я его саундтреки к Silent Hill 2 заслушал до дыр.


 Теперь моя очередь, видимо. )

----------


## Iceon

ты не поверишь, но у меня оттуда музыка играет

----------


## mertvec



----------


## Ваня :)



----------


## Dementiy

Ну коли пошла мода на видео, то и я чего-нибудь подкину.

----------


## mertvec



----------


## Герда

:Stick Out Tongue: Ксения Ларина "Дотронься"

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Пикник

----------


## оригами

Gary B – Make It Happen

----------


## Герда

Наутилиус- помпилиус " Я хочу быть с тобой"   


На - На  " Фаина"

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> 


 шарман

----------


## mertvec



----------


## Dementiy

Secret Garden - The Promise﻿

----------


## mertvec



----------


## Dementiy

Не совсем клип, но это нечто невероятное.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Happy happy joy joy (требуются минимальные знания английского).

----------


## Dannebrog



----------


## mertvec



----------


## _lamer

в пику молодым и дерзким, что уже успели окрестить меня не то нарциссом, не то неадекватом, кидаю трек из микса, который слушал последнее время. трави бобров! а не..я добрый! вот что хотел сказать, поверьте!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wj-TVT3MHA
Birdy - Shelter (Ess&#225;y's Tearful Edit)

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Nikki_Sixx



----------


## Rum

Elvis Presley – Let's Twist Again
Немного хорошего настроения.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Волшебная песня

----------


## fuсka rolla

Treat me like a fool,
treat me mean and cruel...

----------


## Dementiy

Игровые звуки, конечно, мешают, но где-то с середины трека чувак нереально разгоняется.  :Wink:

----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## Dementiy

Немного изменю традиции выкладывать видеролики, поскольку хорошего клипа не нашел.
Наутилус Помпилиус - Титаник

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Karnivool - new day

----------


## railton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkXhWNEKBRA

----------


## merryunbirthday



----------


## когда уже

Паук - сила воли (мотивация)

----------


## merryunbirthday



----------


## Игорёк

Антонов - не рвите цветы. 
Вчера ночью на работе взъелась, только добрался до дома, отрываюсь.

----------


## brusnika

Земфира- диск "Вендетта". Лет 6 уже слушаю и не надоедает.

----------


## The loser

> Земфира- диск "Вендетта". Лет 6 уже слушаю и не надоедает.


 "Я хочу повесица,
Фонарь, веревка, лестница" - 
- видимо, любимая песня с альбома)

----------


## Зинаида

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc3e_7qEAuA

----------


## brusnika

> "Я хочу повесица,
> Фонарь, веревка, лестница" - 
> - видимо, любимая песня с альбома)


 и не только)

----------


## Dementiy

Игорь Тальков. Я вернусь...

----------


## когда уже

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQIhAXKpPCg

----------


## OVER AND OUT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enrmDWVAZBw

----------


## Dementiy



----------


## Патрон

VERY GOOOOD !

----------


## merryunbirthday



----------


## Гражданин

На реплее как и много лет назад

----------


## Traumerei

Estatic Fear - Chapter VIII, VI, II, IX и IV

----------


## Гражданин

> Estatic Fear - Chapter VIII, VI, II, IX и IV


 Слушал их году в 2008-2009

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Гражданин

> 


 Сначала зацепила Энтер зе ниндзя, прослушал альбом- стало тошнить от них.

----------


## Nabat



----------


## merryunbirthday



----------


## Nabat

> Alice Madness Returns


 Игра, кстати, обалденная...

----------


## dukha

del

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Nabat

Wo ziehst du hin, wo kommst du her? 
Noch plagt mich mein Gewissen 
Du ziehst so leicht, ich tu mich schwer 
Wirst gleich der Welt entrissen 

Nun schau zum Mond 
Die Sehnsucht wird belohnt 
Was in uns wohnt 
Hoch am Himmel thront 

Куда ты идешь, откуда ты пришел? 
Ещё мучает меня совесть. 
Ты идёшь так легко, мне тяжело на душе, 
Вырвись из этого мира! 

Теперь, посмотри на луну 
Тоска будет вознаграждена 
То, что в нас живёт 
Высоко возвышается на небе

----------


## dukha



----------


## qwe

White Town - Your Woman  - мое любимое, так неожиданно  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dukha

нет, мое

----------


## merryunbirthday



----------


## Гражданин



----------


## nust

Moonspell - Alma Mater

----------


## dukha



----------


## Никто и ничто

Seelenheil – Тем кто ждет солнце

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## dukha

чем больше пишу на этом форуме, тем меньше хоть что-то понимаю

----------


## Traumerei

dukha, так часто бывает... чем больше думаешь - тем меньше понимаешь  :Wink: 
Быть может некоторые мысли походят на ком, который к концу путешествия по наклонной плоскости даже не оставляет намёков на своё изначальное естество.

----------


## Dementiy



----------


## Yrok25

Ninja Tracks – Pretender

----------


## Traumerei

Black Heaven - Regentanz

Diese Welt aus Hass und Lugen
Kann nicht mein Schicksal sein
Tanz mit mir durch finsteren Regen
Bis zum Sonnenschein

Мир, состоящий из ненависти и лжи
Не мог стать моей судьбой;
Танцуй со мной сквозь мрачный дождь,
До самого солнечного света.

----------


## Nabat

> Black Heaven - Regentanz


 Вещь. Люблю немецкую готику.

----------


## Reita

А я вообще не в курсе,что сейчас в моде,кто руку "на пульсе" держит?Смотрю все центральные музыкальные каналы "упразднили" или они превратились не пойми во что.MTV существует вообще,кто знает?Вместо него канал пятница,где круглые сутки "Орёл_Решка"(про путешествия)крутят по кругу,а где раньше был МузТв такая же шляпа-"ТОп-модель по-американски" 24 часа в сутки...Что с A-1,говорят тоже канал загнулся.Короче,вообще коллапс полный и у меня в этом отношении-слушаю только то,что вышло ещё лет 7-8 назад как самое новое.Впечатление такое,что качественную музыку перестали производить как вид,одни ремейки,перепевки старого.
  Вот если брать именно российскую музыкальную сцену,то моё глубокое убеждение в том,что её золотой век пришёлся где-то приблизительно на начало 2000-х.Вся эта революция проходила под лозунгом "долой попсу!",которая к тому моменту действительно всех задрала до смертельной скуки и помню,Миша Козырев-апологет новой волны,поднял гордое знамя рока-попса(брит-попа,поп-рока,гитарного попса,кому как нравится)и с воплем"Банз-а-ай,Владивосток две тыщи!" ринулся в штыковую атаку. "Наше радио" против "Русского радио"-противостояние было нешуточным и потери были приличные с обоих сторон.И понеслась...
  Череда рок-фестивалей:Максидром,Крылья и пр.Кто помнит эту волну?Те,кому 25-35 должны особо запасть на этот период,потому как он как раз приходится на расцвет их гормональной юности  :Smile:  Э-эх,были времена.
  Я помню,что была целая армия групп(тысячи их)и плодились параллельно ещё сотни таких же.Рокапопсовых.Ну из мэтров волны я могу выделить конечно же:
Мумий Троль(считается чуть ли не основателем той самой волны)
Смысловые галлюцинации
Сплин
Чичерина
Маша и медведи
Тотал(о-очень мне нравилась эта команда в своё время!Много суицидальной атмосферы и боли)
 Океан Эльзы и ещё много и много других команд.Чуть более талантливых где-то чуть менее,но откровенного шлака действительно не было,что интересно!Потом,года через 2-3,когда уже пойдёт свежая,2-я волна,то там да,качество будет ощутимо ниже,но ребята с 1-й волны все очень талантливы как один.
  А одного человека я всё-таки бы отделил от всех.Это конечно же госпожа Земфира Рамазанова.Чё-ё-рт,её 1-й альбом просто взорвал тогда все чарты!Запоминающийся голос,превосходный вокал ну и конечно,её знаменитая и цепляющая прямо за душу,мятежная девическая лирика-это было ново и свежо,как глоток чистого и сладкого воздуха(-"У тебя СПИД и значем мы умрём").Какая же она была классная и одарённая,это был целый отдельный мир,открывающий душевные чаяния личности колоссального масштаба,это был целый космос!Я согласен с большинством музыковедов,что Земфира-личность такого же масшаба как и Высоцкий и Виктор Цой и в ближайшее время вряд ли стоит ожидать нечто подобное,люди измельчали.Высоцкий рулил 70-ми,Цой 80-ми,ну а Земфирочка-концом 90-х и началом 2000-х.А дальше кто?Никого.Вот одна из её лучших песен https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iGpdkgr57g&hd=1
  Уникальное и интересное время всё-таки было.И в стране и на сцене.Жизнь бурлила и цвела,не знал,что завтра утром в стране будет,а сейчас как-то всё успокоилось черезчур,стабилизировалось и стоячее болото напоминает.Скука.Она чувствуется во всём.Где там выключатель?Закрой за мной дверь,я ухожу...

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Nabat

> А я вообще не в курсе,что сейчас в моде,кто руку "на пульсе" держит?Смотрю все центральные музыкальные каналы


 Ну ты нашел где хорошую музыку искать - на музыкальных каналах)

----------


## Гражданин

> Ну ты нашел где хорошую музыку искать - на музыкальных каналах)


 Помню времена, когда A One был действительно первым альтернативным, а не целиком посвящен хип-хопу. Вот там можно было встретить годноту на любой вкус. Можно было заказать в чате песню самому. И вообще неплохой канал был.

----------


## Reita

> Ну ты нашел где хорошую музыку искать - на музыкальных каналах)


 Ну не скажи,не скажи.Раньше муз.каналы действительно были таковыми,а не вместилещем шлака.И при том-откуда узнавать о новинках?Допустим ту же Земфиру с её "Ариведерчи" я впервые на MTV увидел;о такой команде как Killswitch engage(одна из моих любимых) тоже на А1 узнал.Нет,в своё время свою информационную функцию муз. телевидение выполняло.Кое-как и со скрипом,но выполняло.Тем более до 2005 года далеко не у всех был доступ к сети,где конечно же своих источников вроде Last.FM хватает.Да,наверняка исчезновение муз. каналов связано с массовым охватом широкополосных сетей большинством населения и они оказались просто ненужными.



> Помню времена, когда A One был действительно первым альтернативным


 Ну да,2007-2009 годы.Расцвет Эмо-это была целая эпоха,чёрт возьми!Я сам в эту струю попал в полный рост в своё время.Причесон себе забацал тогда соответствующий а ля Оригами =) Шмотки,обувь,все дела.Разве что глаза тушью не подводил,как это делало большинство.Даже не тусах.Кайфовые времена были...Я даже Amatory "Чёрно-белые дни" заказывал на канале-перся от этой песни как воздушный змей  :Wink:  Вот этот шедевр https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9PNCCW7hvo&hd=1

----------


## Гражданин

В творчество Аматори не углублялся и не хотел, но Черно-белые дни доставляли) Припев особенно.

----------


## Nabat

Ну это все равно рядом или около. Не твой выбор, а то что тебе навязывают.

----------


## Гражданин

Еще этот клипец доставлял

----------


## Reita

> Ну это все равно рядом или около. Не твой выбор, а то что тебе навязывают.


  Друган,ну ты в своём репертуаре  :Wink:  А о такой команде как Lacrimosa ты же тоже откуда-то узнал?



> Еще этот клипец доставлял


 Клипец кул конечно,но вот сама группа меня не вставляла.Русская альтернатива по мне как-то не айс. Tracktor bowling исключение и то,чисто из-за обалденного вокала ЛУ,

----------


## Nabat

> Друган,ну ты в своём репертуаре  А о такой команде как Lacrimosa ты же тоже откуда-то узнал?


 Да, мне сказал друг.

----------


## qwe



----------


## fuсka rolla

> 


 Хорошоооо.

----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## Traumerei

My Darkest Days - I Can't Forget You

----------


## Traumerei

Nocturnal Depression – Nostalgia  (с 1:33 по 3:33)

----------


## qwe

и альтернативный вариант, если кому-то не нравится ситуация с мертвым космосом))

----------


## Reita

Люди,предлагаю сделать эту офигенную,во всех смыслах песню,официальным гимном этого независимого суицид-форума! По-моему идеальное попадание и по тексту и по музыке и по атмосфере,зацените: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr-FhzaeVYI&hd=1
  Не бойся больше ничего
  Не будет больше ничего

----------


## Гражданин

> Люди,предлагаю сделать эту офигенную,во всех смыслах песню,официальным гимном этого независимого суицид-форума! По-моему идеальное попадание и по тексту и по музыке и по атмосфере,зацените: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr-FhzaeVYI&hd=1
>   Не бойся больше ничего
>   Не будет больше ничего


 Слишком по говнарьски

----------


## Reita

Я думаю,что это в тебе анти-гавнарьский инстинкт автоматически сработал.Песня-то на самом деле чёткая.

----------


## Nabat

> Люди,предлагаю сделать эту офигенную,во всех смыслах песню


 Эх, рок-говнорок, Fender - Stratocaster )

----------


## Reita

Не знаю,некоторые под "говно-рок" всё российское метут автоматом,а для меня под это понятие попадает чисто советский рок 80-х:Машина времени,Аквариум,Чай-ф,Бригада с,Алиса-вот это реальный говнорок,его классика!
А-а,да,ещё есть кристальной чистоты говнарьские группы,но уже вылупившиеся в 90-х,в 1-ю очередь так называемый "ПТУшный" рок:Пилот,КиШ,Сектор газа и др.

----------


## Nabat

> Не знаю,некоторые под "говно-рок" всё российское метут


 Что по-мне, если и не является истиной, то недалеко от этого.

----------


## qwe



----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

одновременно юмора и играния в колонках:

----------


## qwe



----------


## Элен

Silly Kissers – Sweet Adrian

----------


## Amanda

Пикник - Немое Кино..

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Nabat

Это их закат. Сравни, как они начинали.

----------


## Гражданин

Я прекрасно осведомлен об их творчетсве. Ибо много лет являюсь поклонником творчества, бывал не на одном концерте. Это не закат. Началом заката я бы назвал выход Триллера (2004), закатом эпоху Эпилога. Последний альбом нравится куда менее остальных, как и прызыв в группу Бекрева, Хакимова. Обещание не брать клавишника после смерти Козлова нарушили.

----------


## Гражданин

И да, эти два концертных выступления не идут в сравнение. Более раритетное выступление  уступает во всем практически


Вадик забывает текст 1:36  :Smile:  Еще бы, 32 песни отыграть.

----------


## Nabat

Ну да, где Вадим дважды забыл текст)

----------


## Кирилллл

:Smile:  Агата кристи это круто добавил бы сюда ещё с концерта посвящённого 15 летию опиум для никого и моряк, но лень

----------


## Reita

Самая торчковая группа постсоветского пространства.Нравится только одна песня этой группы-Два корабля-за осеннюю депрессивность и подлинно безысходную атмосферу.Классное начало на гитаре-сейчас как раз слушаю )

----------


## Nabat

На самом деле это самая готическо-депресивно-декадансная группа была в наше стране. Другие в этом направлении по-просту не работали. И еще очень сильная в плане мелодики. Как признавался Вадим - у них сложные мелодики с попсовой (читай от Козлова) аранжировкой. И это факт. Взять самую простую, на первый взгляд "Сказочную тайгу" - там четырежды меняется тональность, почти как в "Полете Шмеля" )

----------


## Reita

Ну не знаю,у меня просто неприятие этой группы на уровне личностного восприятия:вечно обдолбанный,стеклянный взгляд у обоих братьев,эти дебильные кучерявые прически,жирные туши...А когда в одном из журналов я прочитал интервью Вадима,где он без стеснения признавался в своих ультра-правых убеждениях,то легкая неприязнь обернулась уже во вполне осязаемую.Наци-торчок,блин.

----------


## Гражданин

> Ну не знаю,у меня просто неприятие этой группы на уровне личностного восприятия:вечно обдолбанный,стеклянный взгляд у обоих братьев,эти дебильные кучерявые прически,жирные туши...А когда в одном из журналов я прочитал интервью Вадима,где он без стеснения признавался в своих ультра-правых убеждениях,то легкая неприязнь обернулась уже во вполне осязаемую.Наци-торчок,блин.

----------


## Reita

Чего не понять-профашисткие убеждения какого-то обторченного нарика?Ну наверное,куда уж мне...

----------


## Гражданин

Ни разу не фашисты ,ты просто и не пытался понять смысла и посыла их песен наподобие "Аусвайс на небо", "Снайпер", из концептуального сольника Глеба "Маленький фриц". Все песни написано в чистом и трезвом сознании, не под наркотой( из интервью Вадима), лишь несколько затрагивают тему наркотиков. Они одни из немногих ,кто открыто признались в "пробовании". И это было уже очень давно, когда к ним пришел первый оглушительный успех и слава.
Со строны глупо делать такие выводы о людях, биографию, взгляды и творчетсво которых вы  толком не знаете и не пробовали изучать.
Ну а вообще как говорится Агату Кристи либо любят и уважают, либо терпеть не могут.

"В позднем творчестве «Агаты» также отчётливо прослеживается влияние немецкой культуры и в особенности немецкого романтизма, проистекающее из юношеского увлечения Глеба Гофманом и Шнитке. Своего апогея оно достигло в альбоме Майн Кайф?, посвящённом памяти Шнитке — «последнего гения и волшебника XX века». Некоторые песни («Дорога паука», «Альрауне») написаны под влиянием творчества немецкого писателя Ганса Эверса." 

"Увлечение братьев Самойловых наркотиками в середине 90-х гг. и оглушительный успех песни «Опиум для никого» закрепили за «Агатой» имидж «наркоманской» группы. В интервью музыкантам, особенно Глебу, не раз приходилось отбиваться от обвинений в пропаганде наркотиков и развращающем влиянии на молодёжь. В ответ на это братья говорили о том, что не изобретали наркотики и лишь пели о том, что происходило с ними самими.
"Мы просто имели наглость ещё петь об этом, о том, чем живём и что происходит. Это была часть жизни. Мы не пели исключительно о наркотиках, но они составляли часть нашей жизни тоже. Как и у большинства стыдливо молчащих об этом звёзд эстрады, поющих о светлых образах любви."

— Глеб"

----------


## Reita

> Со строны глупо делать такие выводы о людях, биографию, взгляды и творчетсво


 Согласен,глупо,но с чего ты взял,что я именно так и сделал?Читать надо внимательнее-я написал,что "в одном из интервью журналу" Глеб(я ошибся,не Вадим)откровенно принзнался в своих ультраправых убеждениях.
  В одно время я постоянно читал журнал Rolling Stone(нравился очень как и Rock klassica)и там,обычно в конце журнала есть постоянная рубрика "Что почитать",где обсуждаются всякие книжные новинки.Выбирается какая-нибудь интересная книга,приглашается некая известная,публичная персона и вместе с журналистом они эту книгу начинают обсуждать и раскладывать по полочкам,типа рецензии,короче.Так вот,книга называлась "Скины-Русь пробуждается",написанная каким-то бритоголовым дебилоидом и тут этот Глеб выдаёт такой спич,типа:"Ну я никогда не скрывал своих ультраправых взглядов,бла-бла-бла...Это отличная,интересная книга,ла-ла-ла.где мы видим главного героя,котороый не моргнув и глазом раскалывает арматурой голову гастарбайтеру и безудержно плачет над умершей кошкой,как это мило,тра-та-та..." 
  И к чему после этого ты мне цитируешь эту выдержку из вики и пытаешься убедить,что белое-это черное?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ну да,он пошутил наверное,это первоапрельская шутка такая такая была,да?Смешно.



> Они одни из немногих ,кто открыто признались в "пробовании


 В каком пробовании,чё ты мне рассказываешь?Кто-то из братьев плотно сидел на героине и открыто в этом признавался.Кто именно,я не помню,я их путаю постоянно.А как известно,реально соскакивающих с героина из ста процентов насчитывается не больше трёх,и я не думаю,что братья входят в эти 3 %.Вообще,об этом бессмысленно спорить,так как ни ты,ни я правду никогда не узнаем,здесь можно иметь только личное мнение и моё мнение таково-они торчали,торчат и будут торчать до самой своей смерти.

----------


## Кирилллл

Дело твоё хочешь слушай, хочешь не слушай, но твоя личная антипатия к группе агата кристи никому не интересна. Больше всего бесит то что ты оцениваешь этих музыкантов не по их творчеству, а по их образу жизни. Вот они жирные, упоротые.  Их приверженность идеям фашизма в это вообще мало верится. А торчать они могут хоть до бесконечности творчество их определённый вес всегда будет иметь.

----------


## Гражданин

Глеб врядли ультра-правый. Но оппозиционен к нынешней власти. Матрицу особо не слушаю ,не потому что не нравится ,просто редко доводится. Творчество стало куда более агрессивным. Вадим скорее всего скоро выдаст свой сольный альбом.
Глеб выпивает, это видно по некотоырм концертным выстплениям. Если бы до сих пор сидел на герыче, то скопытился бы давно с его образом жизни. Если и балуется, то врядли герычем, а так бухает, это да.
Был в  одно время в группе ВК Роллинг Стоунз. По мне так дерьмовый журнал, желтизна присутствует.

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Traumerei

Crossfade – Cold

----------


## Nabat

Die Worte sind schon langst verhallt 
Legenden von Zusammenhalt 
Ein dunkles Meer verschluckt den Traum 
Von uns ist nichts geblieben 

Слова уже давно угасли 
Легендами о сплочённости, 
Тёмное море проглотило мечту 
И от нас ничего не осталось.

----------


## Traumerei

Mantus...обожаю, во всех видах.

----------


## Nabat

> Mantus...обожаю, во всех видах.


 Кстати, открыл для себя этот проект опосредованно благодаря тебе через Black Heaven и Мартина Шиндлера.

----------


## Traumerei

Todesfuge




Не песня, но и не стихи...

Звучит подобно заклинанию. 

(А ведь человек и вправду пережил всё _это_...

Schwarze Milch der Fruhe wir trinken sie abends
wir trinken sie mittags und morgens wir trinken sie nachts
wir trinken und trinken
wir schaufeln ein Grab in den Luften da liegt man nicht eng
Ein Mann wohnt im Haus der spielt mit den Schlangen der schreibt
der schreibt wenn es dunkelt nach Deutschland
dein goldenes Haar Margarete

Чорне молозиво ранку, ми п’ємо тебе зночі,
ополудні знову п’ємо смерть, німецький музика,
п’ємо тебе ввечері, вранці, п’ємо і п’ємо і п’ємо;
смерть, німецький музика з голубими очима,
куля його свинцева поцілить тебе просто в лоб.

Чёрное млеко рассвета мы пьём тебя ночью
мы пьём тебя в полдень смерть это мастер германский
мы пьём тебя утром и на ночь мы пьём тебя пьём
смерть это мастер германский его глаз голубой
свинцовой пулей настигнет тебя он и точно настигнет

----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe

вопрос к музыкальным знатокам)
В предыдущей песне, вокалист делает перед припевом некий вираж голосом, похоже на подъем, но, какой-то нетипичный, на мой слух. На строчке: "Temperamentvoll, verwegen und schоn". Это действительно некий прием, или мне кажется?

нечто похожее, мне кажется, присутствует в The Doors - Riders On the Storm с малой амплитудой. или нет?

----------


## Yrok25

нихрена не играет

----------


## fuсka rolla



----------


## Nabat

Очень давно не видел ничего качественного у нас и вот:

----------


## Psyhoradio

Flux Pavilion – Digital Controller а что форум бомбят все сообщения сносятся или админы меня не любят?

----------


## Psyhoradio

я через анонимайзер захожу мой провайдер питер пен мягко говоря

----------


## Dida

серебро - мало тебя

----------


## All

Zero 7 - In The Waiting Line 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tZlu4wP4pw

----------


## Wayfarer

Ария - Возьми мое сердце.

----------


## Nabat



----------


## Traumerei

Sixx Am – Life is beautiful (acoustic version)

(_There's nothing like a funeral to make you feel alive_)

----------


## Nabat

... even walk among the living...

----------


## Reita

> Дело твоё хочешь слушай, хочешь не слушай, но твоя личная антипатия к группе агата кристи никому не интересна.


  А ты не говори за всех,говори за себя.Тебе не интересно?Так это твои проблемы,неинтересно-не читай.Про музыку Агаты я не сказал ничего дурного,обрати внимание,так что здесь всё в рамках политкорректности.Наверное,если эту команду слушает так много людей,то наверное в их музыке они что-то для себя находят,это их дело.А вот то,что мне не нравится Глеб,то это уже моё личное дело и свою неприязнь я достаточно аргументировал,запрещать мне выражать свою точку зрения на те или иные вещи я не позволю никому и ни здесь,ни где бы то ни было,так что релакс,паря.Не нравятся мне типичные наркоманские физиономии,что тут поделать?Ну а типичные жирные наркоманские физиономии тем паче.



> Больше всего бесит то что ты оцениваешь этих музыкантов не по их творчеству


 А ты не бесись по таким пустякам и жить сразу станет легче,попробуй.

----------


## Nabat

For the oak and the ash they are all cutten down.
And the walls of Bonny Portmore are all down to the
ground.

----------


## Nabat

Хоть из классических композиторов я ближе всего к немецкой школе, а еще конкретнее к Бетховену, данное произведение у меня любимое.

----------


## Borderline

Слот - "Бой"

----------


## Nabat

Wer gieBt Glut durch meine Adern...

----------


## qwe



----------


## Гражданин

> 


 Годно, добавил в библиотеку на ласте.

----------


## Nabat

Моя любимая из Amorphis...

----------


## Nabat

В тему Gothic doom:

----------


## qwe

у меня всего две любимых из Аморфис)

----------


## Nabat

Ты меня пугаешь)

----------


## qwe

> Ты меня пугаешь)


 Почему??)

Такое бывает))

----------


## Nabat

Теория вероятности стыдливо потупила глаза)

----------


## qwe

> Теория вероятности стыдливо потупила глаза)


 я подозреваю, что у них просто два таких хита, наиболее  любимых публикой  :Wink: 
ну, или, как вариант - мистика, ясновидение, телепатия, рок))

----------


## Nabat

Ну разве что Rock)

----------


## Гражданин

Экзистенциональненько :Smile:

----------


## Nabat

Nostalgie. Качество, конечно, ужасное, но Валерий Александрович тут, пожалуй, в лучшей форме. Мурашки по спине от голоса.

----------


## Nabat

Самое сокровенное, сквозь все года, на все времена.

----------


## qwe

*Может ли кто-нибудь, хотя бы приблизительно, перевести смысл слов песни?*

----------


## Nabat

Выложи текст на английском, я переведу. В этой какофонии ни черта не разобрать.

----------


## qwe

> Выложи текст на английском, я переведу. В этой какофонии ни черта не разобрать.


 Спасибо
В том то и беда)) текст бы я сама перевела.

----------


## trypo

протест против общества , очевидно .
частое повторение no matter what you.. , 
а он все по-своему.

на мой взгляд , это бредятина по шизе , но людям в комментариях нравится  :Smile:

----------


## Nabat



----------


## Reita

Все рассказывают о том,что слушают,но никто не говорит-на чём? Аудиофилы на форуме присутствуют,интересно?
  Бытует устойчивое мнение,что на компе организовать качественный звук невозможно по умолчанию,хотя бы по причине постоянного фонового шума тех же вентиляторов.Такая точка зрения имеет право на существование и не лишена оснований.Я вот хотя бы попытался организовать:установил хорошую звуковую карту Asus xonar и прикупил к неё топовую стереопару Sven Royal.Ну что сказать-есть звук.По меркам бытовых компьютеров звук достойный,звук неплохой,но всё равно не то.Как бы это попонятнее объяснить...Звук вроде и качественный по техническим характеристикам,а эмоции не вызывает тем не менее.Какой-то мёртвый.Вот как-то так.
  У меня в детстве была mini-hifi система Sony-настоящая,японская-вот она звучала классно.Реально классно.Умели раньше делать настоящие вещи.Мало того,что эта система прорабатывала все частоты и чисто и чётко звучала,её звучание вызывало эмоции,настоящие и неподдельные эмоции,а я считаю,что это самое главное в музыке.Не только в музыке конечно,а вообще,в искусстве в целом,но я сейчас про музыку.
  Система накрылась конечно с годами и замену ей я так не нашёл.Даже искал б/у на разных сайтах,но всё никак.
  А вы на чём музон слушаете?

----------


## qwe

> Звук вроде и качественный по техническим характеристикам,а эмоции не вызывает тем не менее.Какой-то мёртвый.Вот как-то так.
>   У меня в детстве была mini-hifi система Sony-настоящая,японская-вот она звучала классно.Реально классно.Умели раньше делать настоящие вещи.Мало того,что эта система прорабатывала все частоты и чисто и чётко звучала,её звучание вызывало эмоции,настоящие и неподдельные эмоции,а я считаю,что это самое главное в музыке.


 Есть небольшая проблема  :Wink: 
В детстве человек во много раз глубже воспринимает как звуки вообще, так и музыку в частности. Сильней задействованы определенные участки мозга, которые дают возможность слушать буквально всем телом, а не только ушами, соответственно количество "обертонов" на порядки больше. И эмоциональная сфера значительно подвижнее. Помню фразу из какой-то статьи по этому поводу: "к тому времени, как вы заработаете на самую продвинутую стереосистему, вы уже не почувствуете особых преимуществ".
Естественно, есть единицы, которые в большой степени сохраняют такие возможности благодаря генетической предрасположенности, а также некоторые профессиональные музыканты. Теоретически, "слух" в этом смысле развивать можно, но это уже очень специфические методы... Просто быть способным слышать очень высокие и очень низкие звуки на границе спектра совершенно не достаточно, хоть с возрастом и эта возможность для 99% пропадает. Необходим еще особенный настрой, чтобы иметь вот эту содержательную и неповторимую эмоциональную реакцию, ради которой музыку и слушают. Уметь отрешиться, иметь свободное внимание, даже не иметь зажимов в теле и проч...

----------


## Dementiy

Хорош флудить.  :Smile: 
Музыка сама все расскажет. Ведь когда говорят чувства - разум умолкает, а все слова кажутся лишними.

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## qwe



----------


## Nabat

Вспомнилось, как отец играл на баяне, в ту пору, когда я сам помещался в футляр для этого инструмента...

----------


## Дмитрий_9

http://www.mixcloud.com/kongfuzi/mix...e-summer-2014/

----------


## Nabat

Sors immanis
et inanis,
rota tu volubilis,
status malus,
vana salus
semper dissolubilis,
obumbrata
et velata
michi quoque niteris;
nunc per ludum
dorsum nudum
fero tui sceleris.

Судьба чудовищна
и пуста,
уже с рождения запущено колесо
невзгод и болезней,
благосостояние тщетно
и не приводит ни к чему,
судьба следует по пятам
тайно и неусыпно
за каждым, как чума;
но не задумываясь
я поворачиваюсь незащищённой спиной
к твоему злу.

----------


## Nabat



----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe

:Big Grin:  Три самые страшные песни моей юности:

Нэнси – Дым сигарет с ментолом
Фристайл – Ах, какая женщина
Нотердам де Пари – Бель

Я по-настоящему старалась покинуть помещение, в котором это играло. потому что в зависимости от настроения, было то ли чувство, что тебя медленно распиливают, то ли предлагают съесть солидола с сахаром)

----------


## Nabat

*Нэнси – Дым сигарет с ментолом*
Это вообще по ту сторону добра и зла из-за совершенно наглого плагиата у Эннио Морриконе... 


А вообще, интересная у тебя юность  - с 1993 по 2002 год. Пролонгированная)

----------


## qwe

> А вообще, интересная у тебя юность  - с 1993 по 2002 год. Пролонгированная)


 Вот, лишь бы к чему-то прицепиться)

_"Нет единого общепринятого мнения о временных рамках этого периода. Периодизация возрастных границ, существующая в обществе система возрастной стратификации, зависит от культуры и меняется со временем."_

----------


## Nabat

Говори своими словами, например так: "поскольку это все субъективно и, собственно говоря, вообще ни черта не значит, моя юность еще в самом разгаре" )

----------


## qwe

> Говори своими словами, например так: "поскольку это все субъективно и, собственно говоря, вообще ни черта не значит, моя юность еще в самом разгаре" )


 Своими словами - это "я так чувствую")
У меня уже зрелость. Юность - где-то так и есть 15-24)

----------


## Nabat

78-о-го-го  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe



----------


## Nabat



----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Nabat



----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Reita

Осень-время,когда все возвращаются домой,и я возвращаюсь теперь к своим корням.J-rock-мой дом,с которого когда-то всё начиналось и откуда я периодически уезжал.Иногда надолго,иногда не очень,но в итоге всегда возвращался,ведь настоящий дом-это там,где наше сердце.
  Офигительная команда made in Japan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Krwf2dIQaco

Очень чёткий ударник в группе,очень техничные гитаристы(обратите внимание на соло ближе к финалу),необычный тембр у вокалиста и в целом классная мелодика.Настоящая классика нагоя-кей.
Сейчас срочно ищу мастера,который сможет забацать мне такой же причесон как у Аи(вокалиста)-парочка уже проявили неуверенность в своей профессиональной пригодности  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nabat

Столько пафоса, а это просто альтернативный MDM)
Вот тебе true j-rock:

----------


## Reita

Хех,ну так а это просто разухабистый панчок а ля Рамонес-такой тезис можно абсолютно под любую команду подвести в итоге,потому что всё откуда-то берёт своё начало и всё в итоге закономерно во что-то развивается.Судя по внешнему виду музыкантов и манере исполнения,команда по ходу из лохматых 70-х,так что это просто old-school.Сейчас стало модной тенденцией принижать всё современное и автоматически сливать в отстой,а всё старое выдавать за "тру".Крайности всё это,Nabat.
  А так группешник мне понравился,песенка зачётная такая,на весёлый и пофигисткий лад настраивает  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nabat

> Хех,ну так а это просто разухабистый панчок


 Ну собственно - да) Вообще мне кажутся термины с оттенком национальности типа "j-rock" или "русский рок" притянутыми за уши.
А группа из середины 80-х) Неужели не слышал раньше? Они дюже популярными стали после саундреков к обоим "воронам" Такеши Микке.

----------


## qwe



----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe

_"Музыка была лучше во времена, когда разрешали петь некрасивым людям."_  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nabat

Еще немного Азии.

----------


## qwe



----------


## Nabat

А теперь Корея.

----------


## qwe



----------


## Reita

А вот эта музыка,я уверен,понравится всем романтичным барышням :Smile:   Сам я дорамы почти не смотрю,но вся Юго-Восточная Азия в прямом смысле слова сходит от них с ума,и моя младшая сестра в том числе-она от них реально пищит  :Big Grin:  
  Красивое видео,красивая музыка,красивые люди:

----------


## Nabat

Akira Yamaoka - пожалуй, самый талантливый современный японский композитор. Известен во всем мире благодаря своим саундтрекам к серии игр Silent Hill.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka



----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Nabat

Harold Faltermeyer

----------


## Nabat



----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe



----------


## Nabat



----------


## Traumerei

Haggard - de la morte noire

Не могу не поделиться с вами такой цацей  :Smile:  Средневековье, врачи в птичьих масках, трупы, покрывающие землю и конечно же бал чёрной смерти. А помимо этого великолепные вокал и музыка. Атмосферно, сравнимо разве что с Estatic Fear  :Smile:

----------


## Nabat

Этот гроул - великолепный вокал? )
В Sombre Dance его хоть совсем чуток.
Из Haggard'а мне нравится только их версия Hijo de la luna.

----------


## Traumerei

Там отрывок на немецком красивый, где девушка поёт )
Я вовсе редкую песню от начала до конца слушаю.

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Dida



----------


## qwe

Реторо  :Smile:

----------


## name

Альянс - супер)

----------


## Nabat

Metallica - Apocalyptica / Aria - Symfomania

----------


## аутоагрессия

Как вы видео кидаете?

----------


## Nabat



----------


## name

> Как вы видео кидаете?


 Ответить в теме -> сверху в окошке появляется панель форматирования, на ней справа иконка с кинопленкой - "Insert video"

----------


## Nabat



----------


## Nabat



----------


## Nils

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ADIEAW65H5o

----------


## Dementiy



----------


## Reita

Кайфую от этой команды  :Wink:  И дело даже не в музыке,а в вокалистке-Лу-какая же она клёвая,как поёт!Однозначно лучший женский вокал на российской рок-сцене.Только она может вот так легко достучаться до сердца первыми же нотами;есть в её голосе что-то такое,что пробирает по-настоящему.Да и просто она классный человечек ) 
Одна из любимых их песен

----------


## qwe



----------


## Дмитрий_9

Ох Сегодня ночью! Музыка моей молодости..Интересно что они и дальше развивались как музыканты

----------


## qwe



----------


## Элен



----------


## Nabat

If we can’t restrain the beast which dwells inside,
It will find it’s way somehow, somewhere in time.

----------


## Traumerei

Холодне Сонце - Zabery mene

(На данный момент лучшее из того, что я слышала на украинском языке. Жанр, кстати, готика  :Smile: )

----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe



----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Nabat



----------


## rainbow walker

вместо успокоительных таблеток

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> вместо успокоительных таблеток


 Раритеты, однако,  - original audio, 87ой год. так непривычно звучит.

----------


## Yrok25



----------


## qwe



----------


## Nabat

And the devil in me
Gets down on his knees

----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe

Такой лаконичный клип)

----------


## Something

30 seconds to Mars- End of all days.

----------


## Rum

Helga – Svarthamar
и
Black Sabbat – God is Dead?

----------


## Гражданин

Хотелось бы побывать на этом лайве. Больше чем просто песня...

----------


## qwe



----------


## Rum

Сплин - Есть кто-нибудь живой?
Любите Сплина, а? :Wink:

----------


## Rum

> И фильм в видосе неплохой, "Дорога" называется. http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/395523/


 Скоро их вживую услышу *о*
А кинопоиск меня чего-то заблокировал, говорит с моего айпи много подозрительных запросов поступает :с.

----------


## Apathy



----------


## qwe



----------


## КтоЗдесь

Простите за цинизм.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Вибрасфера! Уважуха!

----------


## qwe



----------


## Nabat



----------


## Nabat

So much to live for, so much to die for

----------


## brus-nika

Sonique - Sky

----------


## zmejka

Высоцкий "бермудский треугольник" )про дурку ;-P

----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## rainbow walker

музыка понравилась, клип не очень)

----------


## brus-nika

Колибри- Это ты

----------


## Nabat



----------


## brus-nika

Ветер из окна играет.

----------


## Rum

Гражданская оборона - Белое безмолвие

----------


## Nabat



----------


## brus-nika

Пикник- Говорит и показывает

----------


## rainbow walker

две рыжули отжигают  :Embarrassment: 
одна из них Мелисса Ауф дер Маур (мимими!), вторую не знаю.

----------


## Traumerei

Hateful Tomorrow – Behind A Mirror Surface

----------


## Kathrin

Amaranthe - Razorblade

----------


## Nabat



----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Nabat

Пожалуй, самый удачный клип из всех, что мне довелось когда-либо видеть. В юном возрасте он пугал меня до дрожи и снился по ночам. Особенно фундаментально выглядит игра смычками на венах. Приятного просмотра.

----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Nabat



----------


## КтоЗдесь



----------


## Nabat

Trust no one in the darkness.

----------


## brus-nika

Терпеть не могу рэп. Тем более русский.фууу.

----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Yrok25



----------


## Apathy



----------


## Nabat



----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Kathrin

White Vodevil - Last Cigarette

----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Nabat



----------


## Apathy



----------


## Nabat



----------


## Traumerei

Позитивный депресняк  :Smile: 

Within Temptation - Pale

----------


## Nabat

Dead conformist culture.
Вот они как есть:

----------


## qwe

> Dead conformist culture.


 Солистке очень удались места 2:08 и 3:30, после "You're the one") Прямо такой подъем.

----------


## qwe

С 0:30

----------


## Apathy



----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Fez - Compass


 Ух ты ух ты! Напомнило Boards of Canada.

----------


## qwe



----------


## qwe

Сегодня погиб - разбился в дорожной аварии - известный у нас на Украине Кузьма Скрябин.

Мне нравились его ранние лирические песни (конец 90-х), например:




Со временем творчество ушло совсем в другую степь)):


















И все равно жалко.

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Ларри

А я ритм люблю. На мексиканский рэпак подсел что-то.

----------


## qwe

Ф. Петрарка
XXVI

Я счастлив больше, чем гребцы челна
Разбитого: их шторм загнал на реи -
И вдруг земля, все ближе, все яснее,
И под ногами наконец она;

И узник, если вдруг заменена
Свободой петля скользкая на шее,
Не больше рад: что быть могло глупее,
Чем с повелителем моим война!

И вы, певцы красавиц несравненных,
Гордитесь тем, кто вновь стихом своим
Любовь почтил, - ведь в царствии блаженных

Один раскаявшийся больше чтим,
Чем девяносто девять совершенных,
Быть может, здесь пренебрегавших им.

----------


## Nabat

Свет, что ярче тысяч солнц. 


Шепчутся волны и тихо зовут домой – к тебе.
Колышется море и тихо зовет домой – к тебе…

В новогоднюю ночь
У берегов графства Клэр
Ты для меня пел.
Перед взором моим
Песнь, танцуя, прошла
По линиям струн

И стихла вдали. Но танец мы длим,
Влекомые прочь вдоль моря.
Ветер вздохнул, коснувшись волос… 
И замер вдруг ты.

Я поняла, ты должен идти.
«Твой мир, он не мой» - во взгляде прочту.
И стоя на том перекрестке времен, 
Удивлюсь – почему?

Мы глядели на море, и почудилось мне
В колыхании волн:
Топот быстрых копыт и биение крыл
Поверх облаков…

Я хотела уйти, но ты окликнул меня,
Словно птица в плену, что стремится взлететь.
Ты крикнешь с небес: «Исчез старый путь» -
Удивлюсь – почему?

Шепчутся волны и тихо зовут домой – к тебе…
Колышется море и тихо зовет домой – к тебе…

----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe

:Embarrassment:  праздничная песня по случаю http://www.suicide-forum.com/entry.p...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5

В 2003-м со мной что-то страшное делалось, я ее часами слушала, в основном из-за аранжировки.
Сегодня вырыла из своих запасов, посетило сентиментальное настроение)

----------


## qwe



----------


## Yrok25



----------


## qwe



----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe

Беспрецедентная любовь моих 18-итд лет  :Embarrassment: 
Сейчас осталось 2-3 песни, которые еще могу выносить. Эта, пожалуй, лучшая. то, что он творит теперь, чаще всего вызывает у меня скорее болевые ощущения))

----------


## shiko

Музыка лишь напоминает о том, что когда-то облегчала боль... слишком слабая "глушилка" - потому сейчас провоцирует только дополнительное "отвращение" (так происходит всегда, когда пытаешься игнорировать органические приказы/запросы - "боль", то бишь... пытаешься "убежать" от неё). Умоляю, ответьте что-нибудь...

----------


## qwe

> Музыка лишь напоминает о том, что когда-то облегчала боль... слишком слабая "глушилка" - потому сейчас провоцирует только дополнительное "отвращение" (так происходит всегда, когда пытаешься игнорировать органические приказы/запросы - "боль", то бишь... пытаешься "убежать" от неё). Умоляю, ответьте что-нибудь...


 Хотелось бы что-то ответить по существу)
Только я давно уже не сторонник убегания...

Но все должно созреть. надо "накопить состояние", понять происходящее, чтобы было чем отвечать жизненным вызовам.

----------


## shiko

То, что вы тут сочинили, я назвал "подавить жажду смерти"; "убегать" перестаёшь, когда тяга к суициду (во избежание угрозы целостности организму, а также противоречий) вытесняется в "бессознательное"(это то, о чём "знаешь"... только до некоторых пор). Расскажите, пожалуйста, лучше что-нибудь из той поры, когда Вы были ближе к суициду... только это ещё может оказаться немного "интересным".

----------


## qwe

> То, что вы тут сочинили, я назвал "подавить жажду смерти"; "убегать" перестаёшь, когда тяга к суициду (во избежание угрозы целостности организму, а также противоречий) вытесняется в "бессознательное"(это то, о чём "знаешь"... только до некоторых пор). Расскажите, пожалуйста, лучше что-нибудь из той поры, когда Вы были ближе к суициду... только это ещё может оказаться немного "интересным".


 Никогда не была - всегда хотела жить)
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E5%F1%F1%E8%E8

----------


## shiko

Это ужасно... ужасно... скучно; расскажите что-нибудь... оригинальное... или спросите.

----------


## qwe

> Это ужасно... ужасно... скучно; расскажите что-нибудь... оригинальное... или спросите.


 так ведь и я не цирк))

----------


## Nabat



----------


## Ларри

> Музыка лишь напоминает о том, что когда-то облегчала боль... слишком слабая "глушилка" - потому сейчас провоцирует только дополнительное "отвращение" (так происходит всегда, когда пытаешься игнорировать органические приказы/запросы - "боль", то бишь... пытаешься "убежать" от неё). Умоляю, ответьте что-нибудь...


 Слабая, но тем не менее работает. Попробуйте то-нибудь новенькое послушать, разнообразие помогает.

----------


## shiko

На "новенькое" сил меньше всего: даже от любимого эминема едва не выворачивает; всё дело, повторяю, в том, что слишком интенсивно влечение к суициду: оно едва позволяет отвлекаться на подобные "мелочи".

----------


## qwe

Настоящие мужчины бывают только в корейских сериалах. И вот пример:
Героиня ругается с нелюбимым, убегает в ночь из дому, садится в первое попавшееся такси и едет в неизвестном направлении. Как следствие, приезжает в совершенно незнакомое место, располагается под фонарем и рыдает. Дождь органично дополняет композицию. Все-таки она звонит любимому, с которым не может быть вместе. Он спрашивает:
- Ты где?
Она:
- Я не знаю... не знаю...
Он:
- Будь там, никуда не уходи. Я сейчас приеду!
И действительно приезжает.

----------


## Nabat

Просто удивительно, насколько эти люди опередили свое время. За 5 лет до триумфального шествия "металла" по всей планете они делали уже такие вещи:

----------


## qwe

:Big Grin:

----------


## Nabat

You remember every word
That your father said
Stay out of trouble son
And be true to yourself
You'll be working like a dog
Raise a family
And life will be alright...

----------


## qwe

однажды я всерьез пыталась посчитать героев))
после 19-го сдалась.

----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## qwe

Наверное единственная исполнительница, на кого я за последние пару лет действительно обратила внимание. Меня поражает то, что она делает со звуком и даже без разницы, что именно она там поет)) производит впечатление, как будто ее никакие границы не сдерживают. Редкий случай, когда понравилось почти все. Как будто она заняла какую-то давно пустовавшую нишу.

----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://coub.com/view/42ysr

----------


## Nabat

*Рыжий Канцлер Ги - Крестоносцы*
Обалденно, ничего не могу с собой поделать, уже который раз слушаю на репите))
Хотя, ради справедливости, нужно сказать, что на картинке не крестоносцы, а тевтонцы.

----------


## Apathy



----------


## Nabat



----------


## Nabat

Огромное спасибо за Майю Котовскую, на выходных переслушал всю ее. )
"Потрясающе. Очарован, влюблен, раздавлен, сколько такта, сколько умения, обаяния и шарма" (пц)

----------


## qwe



----------


## Traumerei

Apati – Morgondagen

"Будильник ножом врезается в мозг.
Я надолго остаюсь под одеялом,
Думаю, размышляю, даже мечтаю
О будущем, будущем подальше от этого ада.
На завтрак - еще одно пиво, чтобы снова заснуть.
Мое завтра отменено за недостатком интереса,
Еще одно пиво, чтобы медленно исчезнуть, сгинуть,
Зачахнуть среди теней в пустоте мои мыслей.
Я на больничном до самой смерти,
Я выбираю абсолютную изоляцию.
Мое завтра отменено за недостатком интереса."

----------


## Nabat

Прошу прощения за то, что который раз подряд выкладывается здесь один и тот же исполнитель, но, если это не шедевр, если это не гений, чего еще остается нам ждать от этого мира...

----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Гражданин

Последние 2 дня часто на репите

----------


## qwe



----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe



----------


## Apathy



----------


## qwe

> 


 Здорово)

----------


## Kathrin

Dominia - A Murderer

----------


## Rum

The Doors – The End

----------


## Nabat

Неожиданно крутой кавер на Агату:

----------


## Vladislav

Ian Standerwick - The Shadowland (Touchstone Remix), довольно улётная музыка. Может кто трансом увлекается, тогда не пропустите:

----------


## qwe



----------


## Хрустальная принцесса



----------


## Vladislav



----------


## qwe



----------


## Traumerei

Hanging Garden - Will You Share This Ending with Me

Клип тоже зачёт  :Smile:

----------


## brusny

Родион Газманов - Гравитация

----------


## Apathy



----------


## brusny

Пушной - идите нахер.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Для тех, кому понравился "Робот по имени Чаппи":

----------


## Dementiy

Secret Garden - Sleepsong.

----------


## Apathy



----------


## Apathy



----------


## Vladislav

Вот вам ещё транса:

----------


## Nabat



----------


## qwe



----------


## Kathrin

Roman Rain - Озон

----------


## Yrok25

Кому вниз – Ліра

----------


## Traumerei

Би-2 - Молитва

Тише, души на крыше
Медленно дышат перед прыжком
Слышу все твои мысли, 
То, что нам близко всё кувырком

Как проще сказать, 
Не растерять, не разорвать
Мы здесь на века
Словно река, словно слова молитвы

----------


## Apathy



----------


## Limbo

Claire Voyant – Twenty Four Years

----------


## brusnika

Предел контроля - Не торопись

----------


## Kiss-Shot



----------


## Limbo

Lacrimosa - Apart

----------


## brusnika

Наутилус - Я хочу быть с тобой

----------


## qwe



----------


## Kathrin

t.h.e. Sacrament - Podium

----------


## qwe

вокал, вокал...




и аранжировка из 90-х)

----------


## brusnika

Radiohead - No Surprises

----------


## Kathrin

Sanctorium - Maid of Lake

----------


## Nabat

> Sanctorium - Maid of Lake


 Спасибо за отличную готику.

----------


## Traumerei

По следам Лурье...

Янка Дягилева - Берегись! 

_Мне пpидётся пpоменять...
Осточеpтевший обpяд на смеpтоносный снаpяд,
Скpипyчий стyл за столом на детский кpик за yглом,
Венок из спyтанных pоз на депpессивный психоз,
Психоделический pай на тpи засова в саpай.

Мне все кpичат: "беpегись..."_

----------


## натуралист

сейчас с утра слушаю птиц за окном, утром холодно пришлось накрыться пледом...

----------


## qwe



----------


## Kathrin

Children of Bodom - Bed of Razors

----------


## qwe



----------


## Ангела

Тишина , одна тишина

----------


## Vladislav

Jean Michel Jarre – Oxygene 2

----------


## Traumerei

Злая песенка...

Tiamat – So Much For Suicide

----------


## brusnika

Ольга Зарубина - Я снег

----------


## qwe



----------


## fuсka rolla

кровосток- можно сдохнуть.

----------


## brusnika

Кино - Кончится лето

----------


## brusnika

Одинокий пастух.

----------


## Vladislav



----------


## qwe

Песня о том, что бегать надо с открытыми глазами, а с закрытыми ходить осторожно)

----------


## brusnika

Земфира - Дерево

...я посадиил дерево, я посадииил дерево...

----------


## brusnika

дрель соседа играет, заслушиваюсь..

----------


## qwe



----------


## qwe



----------


## Traumerei

Олеся Троянская - Произноси меня вслух

----------


## Yrok25



----------


## Traumerei

Ольга Арефьева – Она сделала шаг (фолк-версия)

----------


## Nord

Untouchable - Xtortion Audio (Nick Murray & Mark Moore)

----------


## Nord

Wien - Syberian Beast meets Mr. Moore (Original Mix)

----------


## Nord

Nozomi - Sleep Dealer

----------


## brusnika

ничего

----------


## Nord

Derni&#232;re Danse - Indila

----------


## Nord

Everday Is Valentine - Deadly Avenger

----------


## Rum

> Otto Dix - Кокон


 Быть сильным - моя основная задача,
И я выполняю её, чуть не плача.

----------


## Nord

Inner Universe - Ghost in the Shell (The Enigma TNG Remix)

----------


## Nord

Dark Energy - Erik Ekholm

----------


## Nord

Fuse - Valentin Boomes

----------


## Nord

The Host Of Seraphim - Dead Can Dance

----------


## brusnika

агата кристи - опиум для никого

----------


## Nord

Ready Or Not - Mischa "Book Chillak feat Esthero

----------


## Nord

Tango in Tokyo - D'azoo at Night

----------


## Nord

Creep - Vintage Postmodern Jukebox Radiohead Cover ft. Haley Reinhart

----------


## Nord

November - Max Richter

----------


## NEET

Шум

----------


## Nord

Amalfi - Hooverphonic

----------


## Nord

2 Wicky - Hooverphonic

----------


## Traumerei

Lacrimosa - A prayer for your heart

----------


## Nord

(Rock) Superstar - Cypress Hill

----------


## Nord

Gimme Danger - Iggy Pop And The Stooges

----------


## Nord

Под драм легко - Нейромонах Феофан

----------


## Nord

Tracy's Flaw - Skunk Anansie

----------


## Nord

Танцуй ! - Сплин

----------


## Nord

Anesthetize - Porcupine Tree

----------


## atm.rbrd



----------


## Nord

Never Never - koRn

----------


## Nord

Liar - KoRn

----------


## Nord

A History of Bad Man ( True Detective Soundtrack / OST / Music) - The Melvins

----------


## Nord

The Angry River - The Hat

----------


## Nord

God Says No - Monster Magnet

----------


## Unity



----------


## Traumerei

Дельфин - Чужой

----------


## Nord

Nothing Else - Archive

----------


## Nord

Witch Doctor - De Staat

----------


## Traumerei

Мутант Ъхвлам - Зычный Воз

Самое тревожное, что я когда-либл слышала.

----------


## Nord

> Мутант Ъхвлам - Зычный Воз
> 
> Самое тревожное, что я когда-либл слышала.


 Тогда еще DVAR, наверное, не слушали:

----------


## Nord

He's A Pirate (Tiesto Remix)

----------


## Nord

J'y Suis Jamais Alle - Yann Tiersen

----------


## Nord

You Are My Everything - Stalker

----------


## Nord

Awakening - Cristian Onofreiciuc

----------


## qwe



----------


## Vladislav

Индуистская мантра в стиле rock-ballads:

----------


## NEET

Fleur - Отречение

----------


## NEET

Origa - Date of Rebirth
Origa - Player

----------


## Nord

Brighter Than The Sun - TIAMAT

----------


## Nord

In a Bar - Tango with Lions

----------


## Nord

Final Destination - Dos Brains

----------


## Nord

Звезда рок-н-ролла - Сплин

----------


## brusnika

Ничего. Надоела музыка.
Слушаю стихи разные.

----------


## qwe



----------


## Yrok25



----------


## Nord

Into Darkness - Thomas Bergersen

----------


## Никто и ничто

Akaitsuki – Castle in the Sea

----------


## qwe



----------


## qwe



----------


## NEET

Tracktor Bowling - Мир, где нет меня

----------


## qwe



----------


## qwe



----------


## Nord

Unspoken - Kylesa

----------


## Nord

Tired Climb - Kylesa

----------


## JonaWeinhofen

BRING ME THE HORIZON - Chelsea Smile
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqrCQJQ20Lo

----------


## Nord

Kung Fu Panda - Drowning Pool

: )

----------


## Nord

Demons In The Dirt - HELLYEAH




Трек прям в лучших традициях Coal Chamber.

----------


## Nord

А вот и оне: Fiend - Coal Chamber

----------


## Nord

А эта из новья: I.O.U. Nothing - COAL CHAMBER

----------


## JonaWeinhofen

> Demons In The Dirt - HELLYEAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Трек прям в лучших традициях Coal Chamber.


 ТРЕК БОМБА, ЗАЧОООТ

----------


## Nord

Santa Monica - Theory of a Deadman

----------


## Traumerei

Маша И Медведи – Не жалей

----------


## JonaWeinhofen

Thy Art Is Murder – Shadow Of Eternal Sin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9dxF4v1gtY
Отличный деткорчик, фанатам жанра советую

----------


## Nord

Worakls - Elea

----------


## Nord

Change of Luck - Ministry

----------


## Nord

Technically, Missing - Trent Reznor, Atticus Ross (Gone Girl OST)

----------


## Nord

Where Is My Mind? - Yoav & Emily Browning

----------


## Nord

Wolfenstein: The New Order Main Theme (Alternative Version)

----------


## Nord

I'm Only Joking - KONGOS

----------


## Nord

Trauma - N'to (Worakls Remix)

----------


## Nord

Пой мне ещё - Сплин

----------


## Nord

Club Thing - Yoav

----------


## Nord

Sacrilege - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

----------


## NEET

Gregorian & Sara Brightman - Moment of peace

----------


## qwe



----------


## Nord

Paradise Circus - Massive Attack

----------


## Nord

Teardrop - Newton Faulkner

----------


## NEET

The Beatles - Because

----------


## Nord

Weapon of Choice - Fatboy Slim

----------


## NEET

> Weapon of Choice - Fatboy Slim


 То, что нужно  :Smile: ))

----------


## Nord

Start Again - Rob Simonsen & Faux Fix (feat. Elena Tonra)

----------


## Nord

The Frame soundtrack

----------


## 4ybaka

Даа у Инк и Кадр саундтреки просто мегашедевры...И фильм и саунд все изумительно .Джеймин Уайнэнс и написал музон и снял эти фильмы.

----------


## NEET

Stempline - Вырываясь

----------


## NEET

NoThanx - Точка невозврата

----------


## NEET

Слот - Научиться летать

----------


## Nord

Relanium - Leel Lost

----------


## Nord

The Pussycat Dolls, Snoop Lion, Snoop Dogg - Buttons ft. Snoop Dogg

----------


## Nord

Jennifer Lopez - On The Floor ft. Pitbull

----------


## NEET

Chris Rea - It's a wonderful life

----------


## Nord

Breathe - The Prodigy

----------


## Nord

Rolling in the Deep - Adele

----------


## Nord



----------


## Nord

Gun Seller - Black Sun Empire

----------


## Nord

Leave You Far Behind - Lunatic Calm

----------


## Nord

Last Regret - Paradise Lost

----------


## Nord

I Am Nothing - Paradise Lost

----------


## Nord

Why So Serious - The Joker

----------


## Nord

Magical World feat. Nelly Furtado - Bassnectar

----------


## Nord

The Old Gods - Paji

----------


## NEET

Lumen - Сам

----------


## Nord

Невский проспект - Сплин

----------


## Nord

Love Dog - TV On The Radio

----------


## NEET

Мельница - Война

----------


## NEET

Мельница - Прощай

----------


## Nord

Wotan - PAJI

----------


## Nord

Письмо - Сплин

----------


## Nord

Snapper - Red Snapper




(Было, было уже тут, но это же тема - "Что сейчас играет в ваших колонках?" : )

----------


## Nord

Foto Viva - Mo Horizons

----------


## Nord

Vertical Vision - Yello

----------


## Nord

TearJerker - Korn

----------


## Nord

Кукла - Дискотека Авария

----------


## Nord

Немею - IOWA

----------


## Nord

Бьёт Бит - IOWA

----------


## Nord

Пьяное солнце - Alekseev

----------


## Элен

Make our escape, you're my own papillon
The world turns too fast
Feel love before it's gone

It kicks like a sleep twitch!
My papillon, feel love when it's shone

Darling, just don't put down your guns yet,
If there really was a God here,
He'd have raised a hand by now.
Now darling, you were born but you will die here,
Well that's quite enough for me
We'll find our own way home somehow.

No sense of doubt, for what you could achieve,
I'd help you out, I've seen the life you wish to leave
Well it kicks like a sleep twitch!
You will choke, choke on the air you try to breathe.
It kicks like a sleep twitch!

Darling, just don't put down your guns yet,
If there really was a God here,
He'd have raised a hand by now.
Darling, you're born, get old, and die here.
Well that's quite enough for me dear,
We'll find our own way home somehow

It kicks like a sleep twitch!
It kicks like a sleep twitch!

----------


## Yrok25



----------


## Nord

Nomad - Audiomachine

----------


## Nord

We Come And We Go - Brennan Heart

----------


## Nord

Passive - A Perfect Circle

----------


## Nord

Bullets - Archive

----------


## Nord

Baba Yaga - John Wick Soundtrack

----------


## Nord

The day the whole world went away - Nine Inch Nails

----------


## Nord

Six O' Clock - Paji

----------


## Nord

Kabuki - TRan & Teho

----------


## Nord

Dark girl - Black Sun Empire

----------


## Nord

Killing the Light - Black Sun Empire

----------


## Nord

Asakusa - TRan & Teho

----------


## Nabat

Paradise Lost - Fallen Children.

----------


## Nord

Ну, с добрым утром что ли! : )

----------


## Nord

C'est La Guerre — Teho Teardo

https://music.yandex.ru/album/511867/track/4528923

----------


## Nord

Never the same -  Teho Teardo

----------


## Nord

H-K (Hunter Killer) - Fear Factory

----------


## Nord

Eye for an Eye - Soulfly

----------


## Nord

Refuse/Resist - Sepultura

----------


## Nord

Bumba - Soulfly

----------


## Nord

Nothing wrong with me : )

Bodies - Drowning Pool

----------


## Nord

Coming Undone - Korn

----------


## Nord

Did My Time - Korn

----------


## Nord

Ну и финита ля концерт

Chop Suey! - System Of A Down

----------


## NEET

Зоя Ященко и "Белая Гвардия" - Голубая стрела

----------


## Nord

Toi - Worakls

----------


## Nord

Take a look around - Limp Bizkit

----------


## Nord

I Disappear - Metallica

----------


## Nord

I Gotsta Get Paid - ZZ Top

----------


## Nord

Floyd - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## Nord

Не особо люблю stoner, но под настроение... ...А вот песенка длиной в 1 час от Sleep... Можно ли слушать одну песню на протяжение часа? Она реально с повторяющимся рифом в бесконечных вариациях...

Можно. Если это Dopesmoker.




...а караван идет...

----------


## Nord

Еще одна длинная, но мощная композиция:

Maggot Brain - Funkadelic

----------


## Nord

I Wanna Be Your Dog - Iggy Pop

----------


## Nord

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

----------


## Nord

High Hopes - Pink Floyd

----------


## Nord

Fragments Of Freedom - Morcheeba

----------


## Nord

Burning Desire - Lana Del Rey

----------


## Nord

_Дождю не сравниться с ручьем; ручей - ничто против реки; я же - океан._

Ocean - podval capella

----------


## Nord

Hollow Talk by Choir of Young Believers

----------


## Nord

Closer - Kings of leon

----------


## Nord

Bad by Michael Jackson - Peter Bence Piano Cover

----------


## Nord

Cry Me a River / Justin Timberlake - Peter Bence

----------


## Nord

Shotgun Senorita - Blue Stahli

----------


## Nord

The Wings of Icarus - Celldweller

----------


## Nord

SAIL - AWOLNATION

----------


## Nord

А это - для тех, у кого басы позволяют... : )

Bass Mantra - The Black Dog




И это вам не какой-то там дабстеп!

----------


## BK 201

Escape The Day – Ghostless

----------


## BK 201

If These Trees Could Talk – The Sun is in the North

----------


## BK 201

The Neighbourhood – Lurk

----------


## NEET

Lumen - За то, чего нет

----------


## Nord

Overcome - Tricky

----------


## Nord

Karmacoma - Massive Attack

----------


## Nord

I am not in danger. I am the danger.

----------


## Nord

1977 - Ana Tijoux

----------


## Nord

Shifftee - Onyx

----------


## escape3



----------


## Veronika



----------


## escape3

> ...


 о, у меня тоже моби в плей-листе крутится, второй день)

----------


## Nidiah



----------


## Nord

Believe - Elton John

----------


## Nord

Нашел упоротую команду : )

Pass This On - The Knife

----------


## Nord

Ну и еще до кучи:

Do I Wanna Know? - Arctic Monkeys




У этих, правда, музон до полной упоротости не дотягивает : ) Но клип - вполне.

----------


## Nord

I Live Behind The Clouds - Monster Magnet

----------


## Nord

I'm A Man - Black Strobe

----------


## Nord

Come with Me Now - KONGOS

----------


## Nord

Shake It Off - Taylor Swift

----------


## Nord

Beneath Your Beautiful - Labrinth ft. Emeli Sande

----------


## Nord

А эта вам на выходные! : )

Бухгалтер Иванов - Бахыт-Компот




Всем культурно отдохнуть! : )

----------


## Nord

Вне зоны доступа - Город 312

----------


## NEET



----------


## NEET



----------


## Nord

Santa Rosa - Trifonic

----------


## escape3

[QUOTE=Nord;161617]Santa Rosa - Trifonic
^^
почти синхронно

----------


## Nidiah



----------


## Nord

Here with Me - Dido

----------


## Nord

Brighter Than The Sun - TIAMAT

----------


## Nord

Never Let You Down - Woodkid Ft Lykke Li

----------


## Nord

...всё это напоминает мне Silent Hill. Похоже, что он всё-таки существует... и молчаливо ждет очередного гостя.

Ну что ж...

----------


## Nord

Свободный полет - Валерий Меладзе

----------


## Nord

Анти Гейша - Виа Гра

----------


## Nord

Карма - Инь-Ян

----------


## NEET



----------


## Nord

: )

----------


## Nord

Kazabubu - Infected Mushroom

----------


## Nord

Insect / Suspect - Pigface

----------


## NEET



----------


## Nord

Cold Seed - Tiamat

----------


## NEET



----------


## NEET



----------


## Yrok25



----------


## Nord

Vertige - Worakls

----------


## Nord

Ella - Sascha Braemer

----------


## Nabat

Alt Klavier. Die Tasten sind staubig, die Saiten sind verstimmt.

----------


## ashes



----------


## Nord

> Alt Klavier. Die Tasten sind staubig, die Saiten sind verstimmt.


 *Nabat*, а ты случаем не встречал Klavier в исполнении Ebola Joy (кажется так назывался исполнитель)? Был у меня как-то на телефоне трибьют Rammstein, потом телефон сломался, и я теперь нигде не могу найти той песенки...

----------


## Nord

Нашел, слушайте-ка! : )

Вот этот альбом: Battery: A Tribute to Rammstein




На 16:58, соответственно.

----------


## Nabat

> Нашел, слушайте-ка! : ) Вот этот альбом: Battery: A Tribute to Rammstein
> На 16:58, соответственно.


 Редкая бездарность.

----------


## NEET

А по-моему, неплохо.
Гроулинг, конечно, на любителя.

----------


## Nabat

Сколько лет слушаю, а вот на это только что наткнулся. Как много в этом звуке...

----------


## Veronika



----------


## ashes



----------


## Veronika



----------


## Veronika



----------


## ashes

Трек, который у меня уже 5 лет стоит как основной звонок на телефоне. Несколько телефонов сменила, но он остается, менять не хочу. 
Люди думают, что обычная прикольная мелодия. Если б они знали...)

----------


## Veronika



----------


## Veronika

> Такие красивые виды и вдруг, совершенно не в тему, какие-то чёрные мудаки, вертящие задницами. Песня норм.


 Простите великодушно. Все в точности передам, все переделаем как вы распорядились))

----------


## Veronika



----------


## NEET



----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka



----------


## ФАК

У меня все хорошо. Спасибо, что спросили
https://youtu.be/QnxpHIl5Ynw

----------


## NEET

Radio Stockholm - Открой на мир глаза

----------


## faq

Не плохо, но и не хорошо.

----------


## Mai7

а мне не открывает. не доступно типа в моей стране.

----------


## ashes



----------


## faq

Ломать не строить, да. Хотя не легче.

----------


## NEET

Revolta - Два крыла

----------


## Nord

Goodbye - Feder feat. Lyse, DJ Antonio Remix

----------


## Nord

Cocaine - Bebe

----------


## Nord

Running Away (Bob Marley cover) - DaKooka (MAILKY Remix)

----------


## Nord

Behind Me - Teho

----------


## Veronika



----------


## Nord

Back To You - Goapele

----------


## NEET



----------


## Nord

ЛЕГИОН - Би-2, Ария, IceCreamoff, BY Effect, [HD]

----------


## Nord

Runaway - AURORA

----------


## Nord

Down - Ash Riser

----------


## ФАК

Очень сказочное настроение сегодня

----------


## faq

Утро началось со Сплина. Пришлось и мне залипнуть.

----------


## ФАК

Однажды в меня поверят, я знаю.

----------


## Veronika



----------


## ФАК



----------


## ФАК



----------


## ФАК

Утро может быть добрым

----------


## Nabat



----------


## я псих

Дворник с черными усами

----------


## Nabat



----------


## ФАК



----------


## ФАК



----------


## ФАК

Я хочу поделиться с вами своей любимой трилогией

----------


## Римма

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X8pVz6nJpEc

if the trees could talk

----------


## Nord

VETVI - THEODOR BASTARD

----------


## NEET



----------


## NEET



----------


## Римма

https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_con...&v=XEerYScAzKk

enshine

----------


## NEET



----------


## Римма

бодренькое

biting elbows - toothpick

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uR9pt73L_JU

----------


## ФАК

https://rutube.ru/video/28d9520707f4...5a1c9ccc13f6c/
Mylene Farmer - Je Te Rends Ton Amour

----------


## ФАК

Моя мечта - услышать Кармина Бурана в живую. Я бы в обморок упала от счастья)

----------


## Nabat

> Моя мечта - услышать Кармина Бурана в живую. Я бы в обморок упала от счастья)


 Это да) Уже как-то выкладывал сюда это произведение и именно в этом исполнении. Кстати, кроме умопомрачительной мелодики тут еще и очень сильная лирика:
O, Фортуна,
словно луна
ты изменчива,
всегда создавая
или уничтожая;
ты нарушаешь движение жизни,
то угнетаешь,
то возносишь,
и разум не в силах постичь тебя;
что бедность,
что власть —
всё зыбко, подобно льду.
Судьба чудовищна
и пуста,
уже с рождения запущено колесо
невзгод и болезней,
благосостояние тщетно
и не приводит ни к чему,
судьба следует по пятам
тайно и неусыпно
за каждым, как чума;
но не задумываясь
я поворачиваюсь незащищённой спиной
к твоему злу.

И в здоровье,
и в делах
судьба всегда против меня,
потрясая
и разрушая,
всегда ожидая своего часа.
В этот час,
не давая опомниться,
зазвенят страшные струны;
ими опутан
и сжат каждый,
и каждый плачет со мной!

----------


## ФАК

Есть прекрасный спектакль, снятый по кантате, только, к сожалению я не могу его найти. Там каждая композиция и стих прекрасны. Если Вам нравится Фортуна, то не поленитесь найти все произведение. Я слушала, смотрела и читала перевод; немного отвлекало, но все равно было замечательно)
Нашла только отрывок, из него:

----------


## Nabat

> Есть прекрасный спектакль, снятый по кантате, только, к сожалению я не могу его найти. Там каждая композиция и стих прекрасны. Если Вам нравится Фортуна, то не поленитесь найти все произведение. Я слушала, смотрела и читала перевод; немного отвлекало, но все равно было замечательно)


  Разумеется, я знаком с этой кантатой в полном объеме) Но, поистине, берет за живое только "О, Фортуна". Точно также как и с сюитой Грига "Пер Гюнт", где мне предсказуемо запала в душу история про пещеру горного короля.

----------


## ФАК

> Точно также как и с сюитой Грига "Пер Гюнт", где мне предсказуемо запала в душу история про пещеру горного короля.


 О, да))) Соглашусь с Вами)
Не могу я, конечно, оставить без внимания  Лакримоза Моцарта.
*

*

----------


## Nabat

> Не могу я, конечно, оставить без внимания  Лакримоза Моцарта.


  Безусловно) Кроме, несомненно, восхитительного самого произведения мне нравится легенда, которая окружает его создание, которая гласит о том, что некий таинственный незнакомец заказал Моцарту реквием по своей почившей супруге и дал авансом значительную сумму. Находившийся в тяжелой стадии болезни гений, понимал, что это  - последнее его произведение и написал его так, будто писал реквием по себе. Из этой же истории легенд про гениальных композиторов мне очень импонирует история о написании Бетховеном "оды к радости" будучи уже совершенно глухим. Мало того, на первом представлении сего великого творения на суд публике, он якобы еще и умудрился дирижировать оркестром.

----------


## ФАК

> , что некий таинственный незнакомец заказал Моцарту реквием по своей почившей супруге и дал авансом значительную сумму. Находившийся в тяжелой стадии болезни гений, понимал, что это - последнее его произведение и написал его так, будто писал реквием по себе.


 А таинственный незнакомец так и не появился больше. Моцар был уверен, что это сама смерть приходила к нему.

----------


## Римма

о, "Калифорния", любимый клипчик

Крыница - Ветер распустит мне волосы

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CLQjr3_cVMw

----------


## faq



----------


## faq

А я с любовью всю жизнь. И без любви. И хуй знает что лучше. Ничего не помню  :Smile: )

----------


## ФАК



----------


## Римма

Гр.Об - "Вечная весна в одиночной камере"

----------


## ФАК



----------


## faq

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xkF4xU--bvE
Все одной миррой мазаны. Сначала в душу лезете, потом насрете в ней, а потом удивляетесь когда вас наказывать начинают))))

----------


## Римма

Егор Летов и Янка Дягилева - В каждом доме

Черный Лукич и Янка Дягилева - Кончились патроны

чот давно Дягилеву не слушала.. вроде недавно ее др был, 4 сентября...

----------


## Римма

Егор Летов, Янка Дягилева - "Всё как у людей"

----------


## Nabat



----------


## Nord

Warrior Concerto - The Glitch Mob

----------


## Римма

Янка Дягилева - Солнца ржавый штопор

----------


## Римма

Зона Любэ - "Белый лебедь"

----------


## ФАК

Враги друг друга не предают. И я обещаю.

----------


## ФАК



----------


## ФАК



----------


## NEET



----------


## Римма

Ария - "Бесы"

----------


## Nord

You Don't Own Me - Grace ft. G-Eazy

----------


## Veronika



----------


## NEET



----------


## Nord

GAS - Roughberry

http://www.musicxray.com/xrays/833321

----------


## ФАК

Что-то напомнило, но вспомнить не получается.

----------


## Римма

Зона Любэ - "Мама"

----------


## Nord

Hypnotized - Oliver Koletzki feat. Fran

----------


## Nabat

...Да и вообще обожаю Andre Rieu. За его...космополитизм.

----------


## NEET

:Smile:

----------


## Veronika



----------


## Nabat

For he comes, the human child
To the waters and the wild
With a fairy hand in hand
For the world's more full of weeping
Than you can understand.

----------


## NEET

Yuki Kajiura - Key of the Twilight

----------


## ФАК



----------


## ФАК



----------


## faq

Прс, Ти

----------


## NEET



----------


## ФАК



----------


## Римма

Сурганова - "Почему я не вижу здесь кораблей"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsQ1mOFG8zU

----------


## Nabat



----------


## faq



----------


## faq



----------


## Nord

Ashtakra II - Dark Buddha Rising

----------


## Veronika

повторюсь)

----------


## NEET

Yoko Kanno feat. POP ETC - Is

----------


## йцукен77



----------


## NEET

Елена Войнаровская - Налегке (Присутствие 2016)
https://elena-v.kroogi.com/?locale=ru

----------


## ФАК

Я не знаю, что со мной.

----------


## NEET



----------


## karnaaval

Garou - You and I

----------


## Nord

Porcelain - Skott (AWAY Remix)

----------


## NEET



----------


## Nabat

* So Fell Autumn Rain
*

----------


## Nord

BEAUTIFUL CRIME - TAMER

----------


## NEET



----------


## NEET



----------


## Nord

Mogwai - Glasgow Mega Snake - Spec Ops: The Line OST

----------


## NEET



----------


## NEET



----------


## NEET



----------


## Veronika



----------


## NEET



----------


## NEET



----------


## Травень



----------


## Veronika



----------


## Nord

...наберу-ка я сам.

----------


## NEET



----------


## Nabat



----------


## NEET



----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka



----------


## Nord

«_Горизонт событий — воображаемая граница в пространстве-времени, разделяющая те события (точки пространства-времени), которые можно соединить с событиями на светоподобной (изотропной) бесконечности светоподобными геодезическими линиями (траекториями световых лучей), и те события, которые так соединить нельзя. Так как обычно светоподобных бесконечностей у данного пространства-времени две: относящаяся к прошлому и будущему, то и горизонтов событий может быть два: горизонт событий прошлого и горизонт событий будущего. Упрощённо можно сказать, что горизонт событий прошлого разделяет события на те, на которые можно повлиять с бесконечности, и на которые нельзя; а горизонт событий будущего отделяет события, о которых можно что-либо узнать, хотя бы в бесконечно отдалённой перспективе, от событий, о которых узнать ничего нельзя. Это связано с тем, что скорость света является предельной скоростью распространения любых взаимодействий, так что никакая информация не может распространяться быстрее_» (с)

Event Horizon - J. T. Peterson

----------


## ФАК

Последний Mujuice - восхитительн.

----------


## Nord

Τόλκιν - Yosebu

----------


## Nord

Run - AWOLNATION

----------


## Traumerei

Шмели - Млечная депрессия

----------


## Nord

Voodoo Child-Jimi Hendrix / Gayageum ver. by Luna

----------


## Nord

Butterfly - BONES

----------


## Mariya)

7 раса-В поисках рая

----------


## NEET

Зов пространства. Он возникает в шелесте ветра, в шорохе волн, в мерцании звёздного неба. Однажды этот зов зазвучал в душе музыканта. Уильяму Гершелю было далеко за 30, когда он впервые заглянул в телескоп - и всё было забыто: музыка, ученики, карьера - всё утонуло в глубине...

Артек Электроника - Атланты

----------


## Nord

...Это если кому-то показалось, что я шучу про монголов : )

----------


## Nord

No Diggity - Chet Faker

----------


## Nord

Hey?! Hello!!! How low?!

----------


## Nabat

> Smells Like Teen Spirit - Rockin'1000 That's Live Official


 Обалденнная задумка! Остается только гадать - сколько раз они репетировали, чтобы добиться такой синхронности.

----------


## Nord

> Обалденнная задумка! Остается только гадать - сколько раз они репетировали, чтобы добиться такой синхронности.


 Да - Ох*енно! Другими словами и не выразить : )

----------


## Nord

Highway To Hell - 2CELLOS feat. Steve Vai 




Потом - вчера - пол дня напевал... : )

----------


## Nord

А вот - зацените. По-моему - аж до слез прошибает, кто врубился.




...Из описания к видео: Немного постебались над доверчивой публикой во время юбилейного концерта детской эстрадной студии "Апельсин" Саратовской областной филармонии. 13 мая 2015г.

----------


## Nord

Du Riechst So Gut - Russian Rammstein




Канал оркестра: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQY...hg4qkK8dIvd9nw

----------


## Nord

А эта - для таких старичков как я : )

Ну и для всех, конечно, кому музон нравится.

----------


## Nord

Коротенький фильмец на викенд.


False Alarm - The Weeknd

----------


## Nabat

> Mutter, Rammstein. Розыгрыш доверчивой публики


 "Творчество" с кукишем в кармане. Отвратительно и противоестественно. Как театр на Таганке, как опыты Менгеле. Кто врубился.

----------


## Nord

> "Творчество" с кукишем в кармане. Отвратительно и противоестественно. Как театр на Таганке, как опыты Менгеле. Кто врубился.


 Спели дивно - чему, вероятно, и аплодисменты. Совершенно так же большинство людей слушает любые иные песни на зарубежном языке - мелодичность оценивая, а не смысл.

----------


## mertvec

До мурашек... ДА ЖУЙ ТАМ!!! ДО КОСТЕЙ *** ПРОБИРАЕТ!!! Стихи Башлачёва... нет слов.

----------


## 21h

Spell of Dark - леденеющие капли дождя
Создает страшное настроение для меня. Хочется оказаться там, где такой мощный шум дождя и гром, и понимать, что ты здесь застрял и идти тебе некуда. 
- Ко-ко-ко, фантазии ванильного ДСБМщика.

----------


## NEET



----------


## 21h

Вот эта песня очень доставляет, но сейчас она мне не в настроение.




> Я не из тех, кто верит в судьбу.
> Я из тех кто ищет мимолётных радостей
> Я обычный никто, я везде опоздал.
> Я не из тех, кто доживает до старости.
> Я не ищу объяснения своим снам,
> От них у меня приступ усталости
> Меня часто посещал страх смерти,
> Я не из тех, кто доживает до старости.
> Липкая серость будней,
> ...

----------


## 21h

Брутальный кавер на ноктюрнал депрешн от иракцев с офигенным вокалом. Может быть, кто-то вспомнит, что еще была за банда ДСБМ-падонагов из Ирака, которые глумились над кораном и совали в него члены?)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka



----------


## NEET

5 стихий - Пепел и снег

----------


## Yrok25

Шёпот Рун – Под Покровом Твоих Ночей

----------


## microbe

*k-maro* - femme like you

----------


## mertvec

Раммштайн раньше слушал караул как, и Mein Teil одна из любимых песен была. Но это было раньше, а сейчас...

----------


## NEET

Tom Day - Love Your Life

----------


## 21h

Красивый атмосферик блэк на тему зимы. Один из нескольких треков, продолжающих друг друга и связанных некоторым смыслом, если попытаться домыслить рисуемые образы.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Выбери своего Бетховена!

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka



----------


## ФАК



----------


## Nabat



----------


## tempo

http://mir-hall.ru/download?code=yZl...%BA&adapter=ok

----------


## Человек из будущего



----------


## tempo

http://mir-hall.ru/download?code=676...%B0&adapter=ok

Быть или не быть - вот в чем вопрос.
Достойно ли терпеть безропотно позор судьбы
Иль нужно оказать сопротивленье?
Восстать, вооружиться, победить
Или погибнуть, умереть, уснуть?
И знать, что этим обрываешь цепь сердечных мук
И тысячи лишений, присущих телу!
Это ли не цель, что всем желанна -
Умереть, уснуть, уснуть?
И видеть сны?..
Вот и ответ.
Какие ж сны в том смертном сне приснятся,
Когда покров земного чувства снят?!
Вот и разгадка.
Вот что удлиняет несчастьям нашим жизнь на столько лет!
А то кто снес бы ложное величье правителей,
Невежество вельмож, всеобщее притворство,
Источник teksty-pesenok.ru
Невозможность излить себя, несчастную любовь
И призрачность заслуг в глазах ничтожеств -
Когда так просто сводит все концы удар кинжала!
Кто бы согласился, кряхтя, под ношей жизненной плестись,
Когда бы неизвестность после смерти,
Боязнь страны, откуда ни один не возвращался,
Не склоняла воли -
Мириться лучше со знакомым злом,
Чем бегством к незнакомому стремиться!..
Так всех нас в трусов превращает мысль,
И вянет, как цветок, решимость наша
В бесплодье умственного тупика,
Так погибают замыслы с размахом,
В начале обещавшие успех,
От промедленья долгого!
Но тише,
Тише,
Тише...

----------


## NEET



----------


## tempo

http://mir-hall.ru/download?code=gz9...%BD&adapter=ok

----------


## tempo

http://mir-hall.ru/download?code=sIo...%BE&adapter=ok

----------


## tempo

http://mir-hall.ru/download?code=vgy...%B9&adapter=ok

----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=AmOELq...%B0&adapter=ok

----------


## tempo

https://music.yandex.by/album/81425/...utoplay&play=1

----------


## NEET

И хоть LP уже не торт, не стоит его хоронить  :Smile:

----------


## NEET

Операция пластилин - Придурок
http://www.megalyrics.ru/lyric/opier...n/pridurok.htm

----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=M8GLtD...%B8&adapter=ok

----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/artist/%D0%BC%D0%B0%...%B4%D0%B8.aspx

----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=7Xdkoj...%BE&adapter=ok

----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=13uiTi...%B0&adapter=ok

----------


## NEET

Boa - Duvet

----------


## gde_ty

Мать Тереза - хрустальная птица

----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=fKpUFP...%81&adapter=ok

----------


## Sonic the Hedgehog

Весь альбом.

----------


## June



----------


## NEET



----------


## Sonic the Hedgehog



----------


## tempo

или у меня что-то с браузером, или комп хилый и ему трудно ворочать мусорный код ютюба, но кажлый раз загрузка этой страницы жутко тормозит

----------


## NEET

Вряд ли в компе дело. С этой страничкой легко справляется даже телефон. Может с соединением что-то или узковат интернет-канал.

----------


## tempo

WinXP. Intel Atom 1600МГц, !G память, Firefox. 2Mbit

наверное, 2Мит маловато, и память откушена антивирусом.
Всё остальное без проблем работает.

----------


## NEET

Оператианой памяти очень мало, из-за чего наверняка часто используется свопинг (подкачка). Оттого и тормоза. Тебе бы еще хоть 1G планочку добавить. Станет заметно лучше.

----------


## tempo

NEET, наверное +1G ускорит, хотя свопинг не очень активный.
Наверное, всё вместе играет.
Просто не принято стало писать оптимальный код... ютюб не исключение.

Надо вообще комп менять, но как подумаю об этом геморрое... я ведь практически начего не вижу, и нужна будет чья-то помощь, а доступны только чайники с кривыми руками.

Ладно. х с ним, ведь это иногда.

----------


## NEET



----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

В этом видео прекрасно всё, от музыки до видеоряда и спецэффектов. Далее по ссылке контент для взрослых  - если вам нет 18, то не кликайте.
https://vk.com/video-110303668_456239582

----------


## NEET

n u a g e s - Dreams

----------


## NEET



----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=hLVNoY...%82&adapter=ok

----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=HSRKE3...%8C&adapter=ok

----------


## NEET



----------


## Nabat



----------


## June

Меланхолия Дюрера)

----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=x41XlX...8C)&adapter=ok

----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=-dB9wz...%B8&adapter=ok

----------


## tempo

Вспомнилось.
Москва. "Гнездо глухоря". Маленький зал человек на 40...

http://qmp3.org/download?code=SkhPUw...%8B&adapter=ok

----------


## NEET



----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=a6-a3z...%BC&adapter=ok

----------


## Yrok25

https://youtu.be/H4BbtvbUU5w

----------


## NEET



----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=mc65-o...%BA&adapter=ok

----------


## Sonic the Hedgehog



----------


## Unity

https://youtu.be/mlcu90Gmo7g

----------


## Unity

https://youtu.be/jX0Xbg89l4Y

----------


## Unity

https://youtu.be/dJ-QLl5qjLg

----------


## tempo

http://radio.zavtra.ru/

это радио, и в разное время там разное звучит.

----------


## NEET



----------


## tempo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A69DY_8WlhQ

----------


## Yrok25

https://youtu.be/Mtuv839vN2s

----------


## Fume



----------


## June



----------


## tempo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCh7nNnU2As

----------


## NEET

Елена Войнаровская - Налегке

----------


## tempo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08ktQwlrr8g

----------


## Человек из будущего



----------


## tempo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GktDnWltaos

----------


## Traumerei

Виктор Аргонов - К призрачному свету

----------


## NEET

> Виктор Аргонов - К призрачному свету


 Похоже, мой плейлист ждет обновление...

----------


## tempo

Traumerei, опередила.
У него хоть и несколько наивные тексты, но всё же...
СССР жив )

----------


## NEET

> СССР жив )


 Судя по концовке "техно-оперы", нет  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

NEET, он выжил в подземельях )

Впрочем, у нас есть шанс прочувствовать такие исходы в натуре, когда Ким Чен Джун ... ой, Ын )) нажмёт кнопку, а следои нажмут свои и остальные.

----------


## inger

Sigrid - Everybody knows

----------


## Nabat

Dream On.

----------


## microbe

Нет музыки *OFF MUSIC*

----------


## NEET



----------


## Unity

http://101.ru/personal/userid/709394

----------


## Nabat

Металлическая обработка главной музыкальной темы ролевой игры 2002 г. Dungeon Siege

----------


## Nobody...

Morto - What Is Loneliness, According To Cioran (Intro)

----------


## IWNFAMM

Placebo - Song to say goodbye

----------


## June



----------


## Unity



----------


## June



----------


## Traumerei

Егор Летов - Никто не хотел умирать

----------


## Traumerei

MΣ$†ΛMN ΣKCП&#216;NΛ† - Улетаю

----------


## June



----------


## June



----------


## Unity

http://epicmusictime.com - одно только это, уже много лет подряд...

----------


## Traumerei

t.A.T.u.
 Я твоя не первая

----------


## Nabat

Зимородок.

----------


## Unity

Впервые во жизни - на YouTube целый день... Одна из находок - ибо если поделиться всем, то, ссылки копируя - попросту умрёшь от разрыва сердца...

----------


## NEET



----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka



----------


## June



----------


## NEET



----------


## neptune



----------


## Traumerei

Lara Fabian - Broken Vow

----------


## June



----------


## June



----------


## June



----------


## mertvec



----------


## mertvec



----------


## Nabat

В очередной раз Раммы удивили. И как у них каждый раз получается поднимать планку все выше и выше? В этот раз до мурашек по коже.
Для понимания: в этом клипе негритянка олицетворяет собой Германию. Спорное решение? Бесспорно спорное! Но что у Раммов не отнять - эпатажисты они знатные.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeQM1c-XCDc

----------


## Traumerei

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c_uoIA8HWlo

Начинаю любить французский

----------


## Unity



----------


## tempo

Интервью с Гоблином (тем самым, который гнусавым голосом озвучивал американское киноговно).
Неожиданно интересно.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JSik9r4f0A

----------


## NEET



----------


## Unity



----------


## Traumerei

очень душевная песня, всегда напоминает мне о Meine Liebe

"Ich traume mich weg aus diesem Weg 
Ich will zuruck zu dir"

"я мечтаю уйти из этого мира, я хочу обратно к тебе"

----------


## NEET



----------


## tempo

Саксонский орган

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVbAVHlHapI

----------


## Unity



----------


## June



----------


## ReactorOfHate

Коротко о том, что иногда происходит на этом форуме. =)
Пахом - А Жизнь Весёлый Карнавал.


https://youtu.be/V22MJIaV2Kk

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Коротко о том, что иногда происходит на этом форуме. =)
> Пахом - А Жизнь Весёлый Карнавал.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/V22MJIaV2Kk


 Комментарий ниже:
"Бля, охуенная песня. Щас по стенам танцевать буду.")

----------


## tempo



----------


## Unity

Новый Шедевр от любимых исполнителей...
Это просто Космос - впрочем, как всегда у них!..)

----------


## 4ёрный

m.ok.ru/video/1709376969

----------


## 4ёрный

https://ruo.hotmo.org/song/48127002

----------


## Wasted

> https://ruo.hotmo.org/song/48127002


  прикольная тема!

----------


## Unity



----------


## culexus

KEAN DYSSO - What YO' Gonna DO

----------


## culexus

Sub Urban - Cradles

----------


## culexus

grandson - Blood // Water

----------


## culexus

Fytch - Promise

----------


## culexus

Besomorph & RIELL - Nightmare

----------


## culexus

8 Graves - Bury Me Low

----------


## culexus

Fytch - Collide

----------


## June



----------


## culexus

Rick And Morty - Evil Morty Theme Song

----------


## culexus

Besomorph - Monster

----------


## culexus

DAVE NOT DAVE - Cold Blood

----------


## culexus

Daddy Issues · The Neighbourhood

----------


## culexus

I'm a Wanted Man · Royal Deluxe

----------


## Wasted

> I'm a Wanted Man · Royal Deluxe


 
Видео недоступно!

----------


## tempo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbKI2ASA2_s


И осыпается все то, что не успеть.
И высыхают слезы, иссякают шутки.
И остаются лишь рождение и смерть.
И кучка глупости в коротком промежутке.

Читал, не спал и кругом голова.
Не замечал как дни и ночи тают.
И все писал слова, слова, слова...
Слова звучат, но мир не изменяют.

Исчислен, взвешен и отмерян путь.
Уходит день, укрыв пространство тенью.
И ты, мой друг, взлетишь когда-нибудь
Поправ закон земного тяготения.

И горизонт замкнет свое кольцо,
Укутав землю дымкой голубою,
Когда Всевышний, сделав строгое лицо,
Улыбку пряча, позовет с собою...

----------


## culexus

> Видео недоступно!


 Кхм... ну чесслово - это не я его сломал : ) Ежли охота попалить - что там у меня реально в колонках было - есть же название композиции вверху, поищи - насладишься : )

----------


## culexus

Kuoga. - Crazy

----------


## culexus

Melanie Martinez - Mad Hatter

----------


## culexus

Rezz & Fytch - Toxin

----------


## culexus

Ivy Lab x Two Fingers 'Orange'

----------


## culexus

6 SENZ – FUNCTION

----------


## culexus

Agnes Obel - The Curse

----------


## culexus

SYML - Mr Sandman

----------


## culexus

FAR: Lone Sails [Soundtrack] 01 - Colored Engine

----------


## culexus

Launch · Daniel L.K. Caldwell

----------


## culexus

end | Polar OST

----------


## culexus

deadmau5 - midas heel





ODIUM - LXST CXNTURY





Shahmen - Abacus





Istasha The Scrub - Snort Cocaine For Jesus





SKYND - Tyler Hadley

----------


## culexus

Brass Against - Killing in the Name (Rage Against the Machine Cover) Ft. Sophia Urista





The Exploited - Was It Me





Groove Addicts - Full Tilt Black - The Beast At Our Door





Halogen - U Got That





Death Note Opening Song 2

----------


## culexus

А эта посвящается всем местным "психам" : ))

Crona (Soul Eater) AMV- Animal I Have Become

----------


## culexus

TRIPTYKON - Aurorae





Tiamat - Via Dolorosa





Cyberpunk 2077 Soundtrack - Bullets by Archive





Outsider (Apocalypse Remix) · A Perfect Circle





I'm the Mountain · Stoned Jesus

----------


## Sickness



----------


## Anisa_96

https://youtu.be/lNKTWyU_0c4
Rasmus- living in the world without you 
Leona Lewis- run

----------


## 4ёрный

Sabaton - "To Hell and Back"

----------


## 4ёрный

С.Бобунец - "Зверь 2"

----------


## June



----------


## June



----------


## Отжитый

Возможно  это  и  не  совсем уместно...  мне  как-то  неловко  такое  выкладывать.  На мой  взгляд, прекрасная  песня. Помню, один  раз  произошла  серьёзная ссора  и жена сказала, что  собирается  уйти. Я  равнодушно  ответил, что  она может  делать всё, что  посчитает  нужным. Потом включил  эту  песню  и  во время прослушивания  осознал, что  это не шутка  и  всё  очень серьёзно.  Написал  жене -  я столько тебе  ещё  не сказал... я  столько  хотел  сказать... -  и оборвал  сообщение.  Начал слушать  и рыдать  без  остановки.  Меня трясло, я уже отстранённо  думал, что пора это  прекратить, но не мог  остановиться.   В итоге написал  жене  длинное  сообщение  и она меня простила.

Такая история связана с этой песней.  

https://youtu.be/CvUJWp8LeoU


А  это  просто  изящно.  Мне чуждо  содержание, но  я  не могу не поклониться  величественным  строкам.  На  мой взгляд, это  объективная  красота  русской  поэзии. Даже  если  Гребенщиков  откуда-то  это  похитил, это  не  имеет  значения.  Невозможно  украсть  иностранное стихотворение.  Ты  создаёшь  его заново  сам. 

https://youtu.be/hcxwHCgg5ak


И  снова  объективная  красота.  В особенности  припев.  Он  просто  возносит  меня на небо.  Конечно же, политический подтекст.  Торжество  антикоммунизма. Монументальный  Ельцин, британская  королева  и   достопочтенные  джентльмены.  У  Ельцина  блеск в глазах.  Люди  утирают слёзы.  Наконец-то  Ленина можно больше  не  читать и не почитать, насилуя  свой мозг.  Торжество  свободы.  Вот и пришли  годы  любви. 

Под  припев  этой песни  хочется  целовать  и целовать  мягкие  губы  прекрасной девушки. 

https://youtu.be/zNCaAldFJyU

----------


## Милая Кися

Ничего, потому что я не хочу мешать соседям громкой музыкой. А в наушниках caramelldansen играет)

----------


## culexus

Nirvana - Lithium





System Of A Down - Toxicity





Coal Chamber - Rowboat





Drowning Pool - Bodies





Korn - Coming Undone

----------


## culexus

Накал эмоций : )

Advent Sorrow - Pestilence Shall Come

----------


## Sickness

https://youtu.be/Pk_sLlRZbdg
Извините, не получается превью сделать. Возможно, потому, что я с телефона сижу и ссылка неполная копируется на ролик.

----------


## culexus

Агата Кристи - В такси





Сплин - Танцуй !





Земфира - Любовь, как случайная смерть





Бумбокс - Летний дождь





Мальбэк — Равнодушие ft. Сюзанна

----------


## Rini

Что ж, присоединюсь, пожалуй.

Хьюго - Меняй.
Brutto - 12 обезьян.
Louna - Из этих стен.
ENcelt - Дикая охота.
Radio Tapok - The Kids Aren't Alright.
BY Effect - Легион.
Vere dictum - Эффект соляриса.
Йорш - Равнодушие=соучастие.
Fun mode - Эхо войны.
Sunburst - Нет героев.
Элизиум - Кровь земли.
Элизиум - Ад наш!
Элизиум - Не верю.
Lights Out! - Дай только повод.
Аберрация - Продолжаем бой.
Znaki - Потеряно всё.
Тараканы! - Собачье сердце.

----------


## June



----------


## Sickness



----------


## culexus

Daughter - "Get Lucky" (Daft Punk cover)

----------


## culexus

REDZED - SINISTER

----------


## culexus

∆XIUS LIИK x ножевые ранения - NНΞЙ

----------


## culexus

Yas - Empty Crown

----------


## culexus

Nap - Duna

----------


## culexus

Fatso Jetson - Jet Black Boogie

----------


## culexus

GROM4E - NON STOP

----------


## White_Gargouil



----------


## White_Gargouil



----------


## culexus

Myl&#232;ne Farmer, LP - N'oublie pas

----------


## culexus

Myl&#232;ne Farmer, Sting - Stolen Car

----------


## culexus

Youssou N'Dour - 7 Seconds ft. Neneh Cherry

----------


## oneway



----------


## Unity

Коротко о нас и о наших "жизнях"...

----------


## Unity



----------


## Holly Alto



----------


## culexus

Мураками - Нулевой километр

----------


## culexus

Сплин / The Splean - Дочь самурая

----------


## culexus

НАЙК БОРЗОВ – ОДНА ОНА

----------


## culexus

Этот мир придуман не нами.

----------


## Holly Alto



----------


## oneway



----------


## Holly Alto



----------


## Unity

Просто оставлю это Здесь

----------


## culexus

Bad Brains - Re-Ignition





The Velvet Underground-Heroin





Hive - Weapons Of Mass Destruction





The Prodigy vs House Of Pain vs Basement Jaxx Breathing in Pain RUINMYTUNE MashUp SD





Lunatic Calm - Leave You Far Behind

----------


## Sickness



----------


## culexus

Iиfected Uиicorn - Matushka Toska





ΔXIUS LIИK x ножевые ранения - NНΞЙ





AIЯLIИES - Join Me





CHERNOBURKV x CRASPORE – НЕБОСКРЁБЫ





SHAHMEN - Mangroves

----------


## Traumerei



----------


## Nabat

Качает.

----------


## tempo

Весьма современно, в виду происходящих в мире событий.
Призрак Tom Joad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzUh2-p3UV0

----------


## culexus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

N.A.S.A feat Aynzli Jones Hide (Fouch&#233; Remix)

----------


## culexus

Bring Me The Horizon - Parasite Eve (Official Video)

----------


## culexus

Billie Eilish - you should see me in a crown

----------


## culexus

When Mama Isn't Home Remix

----------


## Unity



----------


## culexus

Oxxxymiron - Где нас нет

----------


## culexus

Tony Tonite ft. Тати - My Only

----------


## culexus

Billie Eilish - No Time To Die (Metal Cover)

----------


## culexus

ГРАЙ - В объятиях Мары

----------


## culexus

IGORRR - DOWNGRADE DESERT

----------


## culexus

Uncle Acid & the Deadbeats - I'll Cut You Down

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## oneway



----------


## culexus

Different Heaven - Live at Night (ft. Sophie Simmons)

----------


## culexus

Bebe Rexha - Gateway Drug (Omar Varela Flip)

----------


## culexus

XXXTENTACION - Jocelyn Flores

----------


## culexus

Benz Truck · Lil Peep

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Jimi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTrh18ckfjA

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Overcome - Tricky





Paradise Circus · Massive Attack





Apparat - Heroist





THE FRAME Official Trailer

----------


## oneway



----------


## culexus

Tech N9ne - Riot Maker (Feat. Skatterman & Snug Brim)

----------


## culexus

Slipknot - Spit It Out

----------


## culexus

Tech N9ne - Wither (feat. Corey Taylor)

----------


## culexus

Tech N9ne - Straight Out The Gate (Feat. Serj Tankian)

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## oneway



----------


## oneway



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

A Guest in My House

----------


## culexus

Ministry - Khyber Pass

----------


## culexus

Buena · Morphine

----------


## culexus

Black Label Society - In This River

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Blue Foundation - Eyes On Fire

----------


## culexus

Loc-Dog - Снимки

----------


## culexus

Newton Faulkner - Teardrop

----------


## culexus

Skunk Anansie - Charlie Big Potato

----------


## culexus

The Day The World Went Away · Nine Inch Nails

----------


## culexus

Stoker - Becomes The Color

----------


## culexus

Octopus · Roger Keith Barrett · Robyn Hitchcock · Graham Coxon · Kevin Armstrong · Jon Estes · Johnny Daukes

Смотри оригинал от Сида Барретта

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Skunk Anansie - God Loves Only You

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Cypress Hill - (Rock) Superstar

----------


## culexus

Take A Look Around · Limp Bizkit

----------


## culexus

Marilyn Manson - This Is The New Shit

----------


## culexus

Korn - Somebody Someone

----------


## culexus

Tiamat - Via Dolorosa

----------


## culexus

Кстати, одна из лучших песен на тему христианства эта Via Dolorosa.

_...this is just another Sunday_

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Forest Swords - Panic

----------


## culexus

Jamie xx – Idontknow

----------


## culexus

Modeselektor feat. Tommy Cash - Who

----------


## culexus

Agnes Obel - The Curse (Berlin Live Session)

----------


## culexus

Tribute to Keith Flint - The Prodigy Orchestra Medley

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Burlesque

блять... сегодня весь день в голове эта хуйня:

----------


## Burlesque



----------


## Burlesque

Особенно на этом месте "майя хи майя ху майя ха майя ха ха" - такое чувство, что у меня сейчас что-то взорвётся внутри, ахах))

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Traumerei



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

SLH - Antarctica

----------


## culexus

Shahmen - Abacus

----------


## culexus

Gonna Need a Grave - Urban Country

----------


## culexus

Rone - Bye Bye Macadam

----------


## culexus

Besomorph & RIELL - Nightmare

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Indila - Derni&#232;re Danse

----------


## culexus

Bebe - Cocaine

----------


## culexus

Gustavo Santaolalla - Babel

----------


## culexus

Worakls - Elea

----------


## culexus

Teho & Tran - Kabuki

----------


## 4ёрный

Napoleon XIV - They`re come to take me away, ha-haaaaa.
hitmo.me › song/67246591

----------


## culexus

RICCI - BANG

----------


## culexus

Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna

----------


## culexus

Скриптонит - Положение

----------


## culexus

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Floyd

----------


## culexus

The House of The Rising Sun - The White Buffalo

----------


## Nabat

Powerwolf - We Drink Your Blood

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMQca_R1XDM

----------


## Jimi

Guano Apes - Big In Japan

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Spez Давай танцуй

----------


## culexus

Mischa "Book Chillak feat Esthero - Ready Or Not





7kingZ - Welcome To The War





Black Sun Empire - Dark Girl 





Survivor · 2WEI





Cover Troopers feat. Maxima Sententia - Ну что с того, что я там был…

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMfG-oeQuSA

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmfQ7gSaJgM

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnnG...ature=emb_logo

----------


## Jimi

What's up, people?! - Maximum the Hormone
*PS: если кто-то не смотрел, но хочет посмотреть Тетрадь смерти, не заходите! Спойлеры прилагаются...*

----------


## culexus

POLNALYUBVI - Кометы

----------


## culexus

Kiri - Monoral





Paranoid Android · Radiohead





Vacuum - Woodju





Jackal - Don't Come Near Me I Am A Monster





PATROS15 - Dejection

----------


## Cattus



----------


## АшипкаПрироды

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aqz-lOHRoDo

----------


## culexus

UNKLE - Burn My Shadow

----------


## culexus

PJ Harvey feat. Thom Yorke - This Mess We're In

----------


## culexus

Witch Doctor - De Staat

----------


## culexus

Нежность - МАЧЕТЕ





You're My Chocolate - Savages





Tamer - Beautiful Crime





Carla's Dreams - Sub Pielea Mea





Николай Носков - Я тебя люблю

----------


## Cattus

М

----------


## oneway



----------


## culexus

METAHESH - Colors

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmVth6D3Wsk

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Хе-хе : )

Dack Janiels - Руки вверх Он тебя целует рок кавер

----------


## culexus

17 EVO - Так тебе и надо(Руки Вверх! cover)





Liketheunicorn - Когда мы были молодыми (Руки Вверх! Cover)




: )))

----------


## culexus

Ну и раз подвернулась тема памяти... : ) Еще один необычный ремикс

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit (Fury Weekend remix)

----------


## June



----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Взрыв)

----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Umbra · Moris Blak

----------


## culexus

Ivy Levan - Biscuit

----------


## culexus

Robin Schulz - Sugar (feat. Francesco Yates)

----------


## culexus

Ɠєηαмυѕιc - Hope

----------


## Nabat

Depression

----------


## Morpho

> Depression


 Бедный мальчик)

----------


## Nabat

> Бедный мальчик)


 Ну, не я название песни давал. По мне, так весьма веселая и разгуляйская.

----------


## culexus

MOЯIS BLAK - UMBRA [Second Phase]

----------


## culexus

ODDKO - Your God Created a Devil to Be a God

----------


## culexus

Kovacs - The Devil You Know

----------


## culexus

Besomorph - Monster

----------


## culexus

Wonderful Life · Smith & Burrows

----------


## culexus

Hooverphonic - Renaissance Affair

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Nabat

> Thy Light- In my Last Mourning...


 Никогда особо не любил блэк, но это сильно.

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MxzxS6RRVxs

----------


## culexus

Jem - They

----------


## Cattus



----------


## June



----------


## culexus

Jem - It's Amazing





Erika - I Don't Know





KONGOS - Come with Me Now





Fatboy Slim - Weapon Of Choice





ZZ Top - I Gotsta Get Paid

----------


## Cattus



----------


## 4ёрный

Смысловые галлюцинации - Чужое небо

----------


## 4ёрный

Инкогнито - Воздух

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Grits - My Life Be Like

----------


## culexus

KALEO - Way Down We Go

----------


## culexus

Alice Merton - No Roots

----------


## culexus

Sleep Dealer - Nozomi

----------


## culexus

ZAMILSKA - Hollow

----------


## culexus

Blade Soundtrack #1 - Blood Rave

----------


## culexus

TIAMAT - Brighter Than The Sun

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

UNKLE - Catch Me When I Fall (fabric Club Mix)

----------


## culexus

Clawfinger - Nothing Going On

----------


## culexus

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name

----------


## culexus

Biohazard - Shades Of Grey

----------


## culexus

Skinnyman · Static-X

----------


## culexus

Fear Factory - H-K (Hunter-Killer)

----------


## culexus

А это - по-моему бриллиант в своем роде : )

BODY COUNT - Raining In Blood 




Вокалиста узнаете? : ) Тот самый - рэппер - Ice-T. Чётенько вкачал : ) Как кто-то в комментах написал:

"See kids, that's why Ice-T is highly respected rapper by metalheads."

----------


## culexus

SILENZIUM - Пачка сигарет

----------


## culexus

Maurice Ravel​ - Bol&#233;ro ремастер.

----------


## culexus

Полюшко поле




В музее в Сербии, американский генерал спросил бывшего сербского капитана: 
- Ну что, страшно было воевать против самой сильной армии в мире?
- Не знаю, мы никогда не воевали с русскими. - ответил серб.

----------


## culexus

Light of the Seven - Ramin Djawadi

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Syd Barrett - Baby Lemonade




Вот, кстати, одна из сольных вещиц Сида Барретта - участника первоначального состава Pink Floyd. Сид конкретно сидел на наркоте, но тем не менее это не делало его хуже как музыканта... наркота делала его плохим участником коллектива - он пропускал репетиции, подтупливал, мог прямо на концерте запилить что-то импровизацией или напротив - бренькать один аккорд, а то и вовсе не играть ничего - в общем организованность его явно была не на высоте...

После того как его технично бортанули из Пинков, он тем не менее продолжил свои музыкальные экзерциссы, и даже, как я написал выше - сделал два сольных альбома. Причем, при помощи своих товарищей из Пинк Флойд, которые, похоже, с одной стороны не могли обуздать его как участника группы, но прекрасно осознавали и ценили его музыкальный гений, и таки помогали ему даже вне группы. Первый альбом Сида более-менее стал заметен, второй же, с которого и Baby Lemonade - вовсе не выстрелил, но сам Сид оценил его выше первого, и по мне - в нём действительно градус психоделики скакнул до предела, тем самым и делая его уникальным. Эта психоделика - настоящая, и, в общем, это ответ на то, почему дальше Барретт замолчал совсем - дальше было только совсем дезорганизованное сумасшествие.

Так вот, вступление вы слышали у песни? По рассказам того же Гилмора, который и записывал альбом Сида - это не было частью композиции, так Барретт просто проверял инструмент. Чертов гений проверял инструмент так, как многие в муках пытаются сочинить мотив - а он тупо сел и... Гилмор настоял на том, чтобы этот "разогрев" вошел как интро к песне. И в этом весь Сид Барретт - походя выдающий музыку.

Песня Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond - посвящена участниками Пинков как раз Барретту - бриллианту, для которого не нашлось оправы. Но блеск его был без натяжки - безумным. Во всех возможных смыслах.

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Piazzolla - Libertango

----------


## culexus

А вообще есть такие произведения, к которым ничего не добавишь... Нет, можно конечно перепеть, переделать - но при этом теряется что-то самое важное.

Пересмотрел множество разных каверов/ремиксов/версий The Cranberries - Zombie - и ничего не дотягивает до накала Долорес. Вероятно, такие вещи делаются прямо изнутри, и их уже не переделать...




То же самое я заметил и насчет Rammstein - Sonne... да, впрочем, это касается и большую часть их альбома Mutter.




В этом альбоме что-то опять же неподдельное и неповторимое вложено, что его бесполезно видоизменять - композиция сама собой выражает некую идею/настроение без чего-либо лишнего. И стоит что-то изменить - и оно уже и не звучит, и неизвестно что выражает...

----------


## June

Хочу заметить, что никого не призываю и, наоборот, всячески отговариваю.

----------


## culexus

Vespercellos - Все идет по плану

----------


## culexus

Геннадий Ткаченко-Папиш

----------


## culexus

Voodoo Child-Jimi Hendrix / Gayageum ver. by Luna

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Traumerei



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Nabat

Кто угадает из какого культового фильма этот саундтрек? Только чур не гуглить.

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Nirvana - Sappy (T.U.L.P cover) - Tribute to Nirvana

----------


## culexus

Sepultura - Refuse/Resist





Body Count - No Lives Matter 





Drowning Pool-Let the Bodies Hit The Floor

----------


## culexus

Coal Chamber - Rowboat

----------


## Jimi

Kurt Cobain - And i love her

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Holly Alto



----------


## culexus

Look to Your Orb for the Warning - Monster Magnet

----------


## culexus

Black Sun Empire - Killing the Light

----------


## culexus

FLESH ╺╸ Black crown

----------


## culexus

SIERRA - UNBROKEN

----------


## culexus

deadmau5 - midas heel

----------


## culexus

Giver - K.Flay

----------


## culexus

Интересная исполнительница... Что-то напоминает, но не могу понять - что : )

K.Flay - High Enough

----------


## culexus

chernoburkv - verlibr

----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

CABLE - Spires

----------


## culexus

EDDIE - Still Healing

----------


## culexus

Madatracker - Fire

----------


## culexus

Matt Forbes - 'Mad About You'

----------


## culexus

Shape of my heart Sting METAL cover by Pushnoy

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Johnny Cash - Hurt

----------


## culexus

Tom Rothrock - Briefcase

----------


## culexus

Paul Oakenfold - Ready, Steady, Go (remix)

----------


## culexus

Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## beamerboy



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Arezra - Goodbye

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## СтарикКозлодоев

Ниче так фильмец
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ine-s7kHRp4

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## culexus

Freemasons feat. Sophie Ellis-Bextor - Heartbreak

----------


## culexus

Portishead ‎– Sour Times Nobody Loves Me

----------


## culexus

The Weeknd - False Alarm

----------


## culexus

Moby - The Last Day

----------


## Jimi

Amy meets Kurt (ремикс Кобейна и Эми Уайнхауз)

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Jimi



----------


## MaxiCo

Ребят, не поможете? Как вы размещаете видео в этой теме, чтобы запустить ролик можно было прямо из поста, не переходя по внешней ссылке?

----------


## Cattus

> + Ответить в теме
> Предпоследний ярлык с права (Insert Video)

----------


## MaxiCo

Спасибо, Cattus.

----------


## MaxiCo

Румынская поп-музыка. Бессмысленная и беспощадная. 43 млн. просмотров.

----------


## Cattus



----------


## MaxiCo



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## MaxiCo

Пропало инсерт видео... Да ладно, не очень-то и хотелось.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFRIzSXjmaQ

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## MaxiCo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM74afQmH3U

----------


## Cattus



----------


## MaxiCo

<iframe width=&quot;560&quot; height=&quot;315&quot; src=&quot;https://www.youtube.com/embed/hnzHtm1jhL4&quot; title=&quot;YouTube video player&quot; frameborder=&quot;0&quot; allow=&quot;accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture&quot; allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## MaxiCo

Жуть какая  :Smile:

----------


## MaxiCo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M_Gg1xAHE4

----------


## MaxiCo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKQwgpaLR6o

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## 4ёрный

Ж.Агузарова- "Звезда"

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus

Грустная песня... Something to Remind You

----------


## MaxiCo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTjl-ct9eoA

----------


## MaxiCo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eopMaCE_2Yg

----------


## Nabat

В далёкий край товарищ улетает...

----------


## Nabat

Удивили турки. Очень-очень-очень давно я не слышал ничего такого прекрасного в стиле симфо-металл.

----------


## Nabat

Очень давно задавался вопросом, почему в металле, в целом, и в симфо-металле, в частности, практически нет вокалистов с академической (оперной) постановкой голоса. Это же так логично просится. Крайне редкие исключения в виде Nightwish и некоторых песен Therion, Haggard и Rhapsody давно известны и уже поднадоели. И вот вчера открыл для себя это чудо. Сложно после такого вокала всерьез воспринимать какого-нибудь Тило Вольффа. Вот чего так категорически не хватало весьма красивой музыке у Lacrimosa. 


Вот, для примера, как убого звучит эта песня с эстрадной манерой постановки вокала. Ну и английский, по сравнению с итальянским, как пенопластом по стеклу.

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## refaseawNar

Unser Online-Shop bietet eine der starksten Hanfsorten und mehrere Arten von Olen aus den Samen dieser Pflanze. Es wird in Deutschland produziert und in Europa verkauft - Vollspektrum Ol. Wir garantieren die Qualitat der Rohstoffe und Fertigprodukte. Dieses Ol kann als naturliches Antidepressivum, Vitaminerganzung fur Lebensmittel sowie als Kosmetikprodukt verwendet werden. Als Rohstoff verkaufen wir auch getrocknete Blutenstande mit reifen Samen. 

 

Hanfol im Angebot 
Wir bieten Hanfol in verschiedenen Prozentsatzen an reinem Produkt an. Bei der Herstellung von Ol aus Hanfsamen im Kaltpressverfahren bleibt der gesamte Vitaminkomplex erhalten. Die Zusammensetzung enthalt nicht nur Vitamine, es gibt: 

Chlorophyll, seine Verwendung verringert das Risiko, an vielen Krebsarten zu erkranken; 
Carotin, Proteine, Phospholipide, Phytosterole, die helfen, den Hautton und den ganzen Korper als Ganzes zu erhalten; 
Makro- und Mikroelemente einschlie?lich Zink, Kalium, Phosphor, Kalium; 
Tannine, die eine antimikrobielle, adstringierende und blutstillende Wirkung haben. 
Das Ol kann zu kosmetischen Zwecken fur alle Hauttypen verwendet werden. Es zieht leicht ein und hinterlasst keinen fettigen Glanz. Das Ol kann Cremes zugesetzt oder auf Basis von pflegenden Masken hergestellt werden.

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## tempo

Американец тащится от "Песняров"  :Smile: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7wB9OMDKWk

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus



----------


## Cattus

Это мое последние сообщение на этом форуме, состояние критическое, пришло время упокоения, прощайте

----------


## tempo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrgAQlsHLgY

Все было пасмурно и серым,
И лес стоял как неживой,
И только гиря говномера 
Слегка качала головой.
Не все напрасно в этом мире,
Хотя и грош ему цена.
Не все напрасно в этом мире,
Покуда существуют гири
И виден уровень говна.
(Александр Галич)

----------


## Отжитый

Это бессмертно.

https://youtu.be/AY8b7bVIJP0

А с этим не стыдно умереть. Ощути-ила я вкус тво-оих гу-уб...

https://power.gybka.com/song/1490326...s_tvoih_gub_D/

----------


## tempo

Троллинг коллекторов ))
Смотреть всем любителям кредитов.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekOAZqws3N8

----------


## Dementiy

Tears Of An Angel

----------


## Traumerei

Олеся Троянская - Вечность

----------


## Dust

Enigma - Return To Innocence

Ностальгия... Но возвращение не обязательно связано со временем и пространством.

----------


## Dust



----------

